# College Football 2022 GDG



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm in, Jacob - if only to tar-paper over 'Bama's humiliation on both the ball diamond and the hardwood of late. You know like scoring, what?, one run in three games against the incoming SEC 'sips and their No. 1 college beisbol ranking, and the real skunk show of getting blown out by 20 by aTm at home in basketball last night, as Wayne so nimbly noted elsewhere. And folks wonder why we still maintain the ranking of our two major sports, CFB and spring training, as Nos. 1 and 2, rather than any consideration for those other perennially bad sideshows...

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> I'm in, Jacob - if only to tar-paper over 'Bama's humiliation on both the ball diamond and the hardwood of late. You know like scoring, what?, one run in three games against the incoming SEC 'sips and their No. 1 college beisbol ranking, and the real skunk show of getting blown out by 20 by aTm at home in basketball last night, as Wayne so nimbly noted elsewhere. And folks wonder why we still maintain the ranking of our two major sports, CFB and spring training, as Nos. 1 and 2, rather than any consideration for those other perennially bad sideshows...
> 
> MG


4 in a row! Wasn't Latrell Sprewell a Bama hardwooder?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> 4 in a row! Wasn't Latrell Sprewell a Bama hardwooder?


By way of Milwaukee, and pre-PJ Carlesimo reverse-Heimlich choking maneuver, though they did some pretty good choking come March Madness even then. Spre had nice touch on his stepback and crossover J's too, likewise for his Tide teammate and future seven-time NBA Championship winner Robert Horry.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> I'm in, Jacob - if only to tar-paper over 'Bama's humiliation on both the ball diamond and the hardwood of late. You know like scoring, what?, one run in three games against the incoming SEC 'sips and their No. 1 college beisbol ranking, and the real skunk show of getting blown out by 20 by aTm at home in basketball last night, as Wayne so nimbly noted elsewhere. And folks wonder why we still maintain the ranking of our two major sports, CFB and spring training, as Nos. 1 and 2, rather than any consideration for those other perennially bad sideshows...
> 
> MG


Well played.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> By way of Milwaukee, and pre-PJ Carlesimo reverse-Heimlich choking maneuver, though they did some pretty good choking come March Madness even then. Spre had nice touch on his stepback and crossover J's too, likewise for his Tide teammate and future seven-time NBA Championship winner Robert Horry.
> 
> MG


Must be something in that Bama firewater. Wasn't Horry guilty of throwing a towel in a coach's face?
Spre is now the poster child for broke NBA players, GoFundMe time in Tuscaloosa?


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

You gotta be kidding.......it's not time yet!

WTH I'llgo with it.......RTR!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

The previous 2 posters can be banned for their rhetoric.









There. Now we’re back on track.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

With St. Paddy's coming up and Fat Tuesday just having been celebrated, Jacob, how come that graphic doesn't include any reference to the exceedingly genuine existence of 
*Good 'eauxl Ceauxch Eaux'Kelly*
MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Fair enough. Though I wouldn’t know what time to celebrate any of that is like. That said, I think there will be plenty celebrating with Brian Kelly as The HC. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470191799662792705


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Bama former star reciever Calvin Ridley suspended an entire season by NFL for betting.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Bama former star receiver Calvin Ridley suspended an entire season by NFL for betting.


Soft punishment!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Regurgitated, meaningless hit pieces on LSU Basketball by ESPN & Pat Forde in March are becoming The Masters. A tradition like no other. 🙄🙄🙄🙄


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Regurgitated, meaningless hit pieces on LSU Basketball by ESPN & Pat Forde in March are becoming The Masters. A tradition like no other. 🙄🙄🙄🙄


C'mon, man! - this is the CFB thread. If you want to solve the 'Who's hoops investigation, start a new thread. And boot Wade in favor of the return of Pokey Chapman. Coaching the he-men after she's done her penance in the s/he-shed over in Mother Russia. Rad, cis- or binary gender engendering move - Mss. Pokey and Mulkey as head BB coaches in, uh, Red Stick.

MG

PS I'm also liking (very likey) Nikki Fargas as president of the Vegas Aces - Nikki Fargas, who as our resident CBB expert Our Marvin (NOT Marvin "The Human Eraser" Webster) can tell you, is best known as Huggy Bear's daughter-in-law.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Boot The General?? Heck no.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Rose,

The conservation goose hunt was ok, not epic and not terrible. Great company and time had by all though. I like hot flavors on my food and discovered this on the trip at a mom and pop place along the way. My new go to hot sauce.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Not familiar with "Sunshine" but gonna look for it. Glad you posted on the hunt....I've been curious about it.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

roseberry said:


> Not familiar with "Sunshine" but gonna look for it. Glad you posted on the hunt....I've been curious about it.


West Of Birmingham and North of T Town in Fayette Alabama on your way Tupelo MS. Neat story behind the hot sauce and you can get mini sample bottles of the different flavors to try along with bbq sauces, relishes, etc. It's the real deal. 









History


In the mid-1970’s, Fred Smith found a “hot” new hobby. He started growing jalepeno peppers. Fred enjoyed growing peppers, but soon he was searching for new ways to use the peppers....



www.alabamasunshine.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> West Of Birmingham and North of T Town in Fayette Alabama on your way Tupelo MS. Neat story behind the hot sauce and you can get mini sample bottles of the different flavors to try along with bbq sauces, relishes, etc. It's the real deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now jg did you use any of that hot stuff on the creme de la creme of waterfowlin' (or field-fowlin') comestibles? That would be snow goose dumplin's - you know, get 'em while they's hot, and a'fore they flies away!










Used to pull them ol' canecutters out of Fayette and the Luxapalilla bottoms down there by the boatload and by way of my rabbit dogs - mighty nice BBQ fare, canecutters 

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin meet your nirvana!

"What a college football 64-team playoff bracket would look like in 2022" November Madness? Breaking down a 64-team playoff bracket for the 2022 college football season


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Marvin meet your nirvana!
> 
> "What a college football 64-team playoff bracket would look like in 2022" November Madness? Breaking down a 64-team playoff bracket for the 2022 college football season


That's 🆒  - The rest could play loser on to the next week until there was a champ.
6 game warm up for seeding & on to the playoffs. Wanna bet that there would be 
different champs?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

All that's fine and dandy, Marv - but it just doesn't camo over your inherent disdain at the omission from "November Madness" of your favorite Group of Two conference members, Black Hills Prothonotary & Grubstake Verification Lyceum, and Mitchell (S. Dak.) Corn Palace Ear Art and Maize Upholstery Finishing School.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

MG, I could tell you of many things that happen on the court of the Mitchell Kernels but will give my favorites. 
The real Lakers came to town - Mikan, Mikkelson, Pollard, Skoog & Martin. Pollard stole the ball, one dribble 
at 1/2 court, take off at the free throw line & lay it in. He wore pads on his elbows as he was constantly banging 
them on the rim of the basket. 6' 5" white guy. 

A scrimmage game with the HS team featuring Ordell Braase who, after being a little AA in FB at USD, went on 
to man one of the Defensive end positions for the great Colt teams of Johnny U for 15 years. As he said when 
home one summer, the $18K bonus for winning the SB makes a nice supplement to a $15K salary. How times 
change.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marv, as your other old buddy from the Dakotas, Lawrence Welk, might put it, We kinda "a one...and a two...and a" wavelength symmetry. Was just thinking about Ordell Braase last night watching Samuel L. and (particularly) Pam Grier "Jackie Brown" - Sam's character is named Ordell Robbie, first name like your fellow S. Dakotan and never known elsewhere and surname of the Miami Dolphins' first owner. Only thing is, Ordell (Braase) never won a Super Bowl - Joe Willie saw to that having guaranteed a NYJets' victory in SB III -

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Amazing what time will do to one's memory. 
He would have got 27K for winning.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, reviving the CFB thread for a warm recollection from the roundball - Marion Military Institute turned out some good men in the 60s and 70s, good men, good athletes and good leaders sometimes in the same package, and Tommy Suits was one of 'em. Probably would've made a həlluva retriever trainer had flyfishing not become his lifelong avocation--









Thomas Suitts Obituary (2022) - Birmingham, AL - The Birmingham News


View Thomas B. "Tommy" Suitts's obituary, send flowers and sign the guestbook.



obits.al.com





MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Tragic loss MG. My former pastor was a student manager on the teams of Coach Bill L. Jones and sent me the news of Assistant Coach Suitts passing a couple of days ago. Though I did not know Tommy Suitts myself, "Preacher" considered him a formidable presence which is enough for me!

A mentor, friend, shooting and hunting companion who died last year was a "Marion man" and Vietnam vet. He was the only senior executive level banker I ever knew who kept a Randall knife and a 1911 strapped on, always.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Roll Tide 









Alabama Football: Bryce Young enters the Transfer Portal


Bryce Young decided he was tired of all the losing at Alabama and wants to take his talents where he'll be more appreciated. Bryce Young has heard a lot si...




bamahammer.com


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Interesting.









Colin Kaepernick throws at Michigan workout


Free-agent quarterback Colin Kaepernick, an honorary captain at Michigan’s spring game, threw for roughly 15 minutes at halftime in his bid to land an NFL contract.




theathletic.com


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Jimbo about Anias Smith “he’s just a little guy but the ball ain’t heavy”. He was just teasing as Anias had just entered the press room for pre Maroon and White game presser.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Jimbo about Anias Smith “he’s just a little guy but the ball ain’t heavy”. He was just teasing as Anias had just entered the press room for pre Maroon and White game presser.


Wayne, didn't Jimbo say his aTm team didn't need no explainers?

Wait a minute, that was Saban saying his team didn't have no complainers - 

Nick Saban on 2022 Mentality: "This Team Doesn't Have Any Complainers"

Nick Saban on 2022 Mentality: "This Team Doesn't Have Any Complainers" - Sports Illustrated Alabama Crimson Tide News, Analysis and More
Speaking to the media following the Crimson Tide's first scrimmage of 2022, Saban noted that he has not seen a lot of negative energy on the team thus far.
www.si.com
__
MG

PS Rootin' for you today on the repair job


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

"Later in his rant, Young added that he knows the stigma of being an Alabama football quarterback"
I guess the lone complainer is leaving.
PS Thx crackerd.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

HEADLINE: COLLEGE KIDS ARE CHASING MONEY, WOMEN AND ALCOHOL(drugs too)










Moro Ojomo’s candid remarks spotlight culture battle Steve Sarkisian is waging at Texas


Texas football coach Steve Sarkisian told reporters to ask players about the culture battle. So they did.



www.statesman.com





Gosh, I am glad nobody gave me millions of dollars as a high school senior/college freshman. I could not have properly handled it.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> HEADLINE: COLLEGE KIDS ARE CHASING MONEY, WOMEN AND ALCOHOL(drugs too)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Colt hadn’t got rotator-cuffed back to the future - and rotator-cuffed the 'sips' "winning culture" into CFB culture gulch…

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Has anyone heard from Wayne yet?

I hope you're doing well bro.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Has anyone heard from Wayne yet?
> 
> I hope you're doing well bro.


Our Wayne's on the premises - besmirching the good name of Camp Lejeune (La'JOON) by turning over the phonetics of Gen. John A. Lejeune (La'jurn - rhymes with "burn") almost to the point where we're needin' Jacob to geaux in as linguistic arbitrator.

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

lake keowee SC. The good life my friends!!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Two week checkup with surgeon this afternoon. Every thing is ok. Just need more recovery time. I walked, very slowly, 40 minutes this morning. 
Yates is bored.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice JG.....a yachting afternoon!

Nice as well Wayne......follow doctors orders!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Alabama's Nick Saban warns NCAA's NIL-fueled recruiting boom not 'sustainable'


Nick Saban wants players to be able to make money, but he doesn't like what NIL is doing to college football.




www.sportingnews.com





Like the Saban Death Star, we's into a little spring "goosin'" over this way.










Of course, like aTm and Jimbo, they gotta overindulge themselves on foie gras - or maybe NIL "lead poisoning" - 'fore they's in for a fall.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

ESPN top 25 didn’t include Texas. Several Texas schools were ranked. At least one surprise to me: Houston Cougars.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Two week checkup with surgeon this afternoon. Every thing is ok. Just need more recovery time. I walked, very slowly, 40 minutes this morning.
> Yates is bored.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

looks like they **** out the word “red neck”. Is that offensive now?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> looks like they **** out the word “red neck”. Is that offensive now?


Has “red neck” ever not been offensive ?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

White, working class, male, small town, Southern and "seen by others as uneducated"(but things aren't always as others see them). 

Yeah, "always offensive" and exactly why I love them so! Red 'till I'm dead!(by the Britannica definition anyways)


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

While not playing directly TAMU beat AL in first round of SEC golf tournament. Ags 4 th, Tide 14 (last). Does this make a clean sweep (football, basketball, baseball and golf) ?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Well add girls softball to the above list. Ags beat Tide by run rule.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jacob, the t-town real estate may be down, but the memorabilia were recently still toting a little value. I think Woody Hayes' brass knuckles brought $30k by comparison.









Houndstooth hat found in Bear Bryant’s Cadillac sells for $28,000; baseball cap brings in $25,000


Score another win for Bear Bryant.




www.al.com


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I was thinking it proved that property values are grossly inflated, but I digress. 

How does the baseball cap go for almost as much as the hat? Maybe I’m missing something here, but IMO, one is rather legendary & the other, wellll. _Shrugs_


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I sat with a guy named William Legg soon after he had put the new building together for Alabama's Sports Hall of Fame. He showed me two of the museum's greatest artifacts he had obtained. Charlie Finley had donated one of his two Oakland A's world series trophies, 1972 as i recall.

The other prize was from the last day of practice before the Libery Bowl. He had gone to the office, asked Coach Bryant to change and bring him EVERYTHING! He had shirt, pants, underwear, socks, jacket, Chesterfields and the cap. The everyday cap from practice, the one you saw in the paper, the one he wore in the tower. One 10 days a year, in a good year that ended in the superdome. One 300 days a year. Plus it said, "I ain't nothin but a winner". I wish I had bought it.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

An oldie, but a goodie, rose - as Coach Paul W. Bryant used to put









HOUNDSTOOTH, PIGSKIN & TRADITION | ALABAMA’S PAUL “BEAR” BRYANT


* Paul “Bear” Bryant (left) with baseball’s legendary A’s owner, Charles O. Finley or “Charley O” (right). * From the desk of Contributing Editor, Eli M Getson&#…




selvedgeyard.com





MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> View attachment 89336
> I sat with a guy named William Legg soon after he had put the new building together for Alabama's Sports Hall of Fame. He showed me two of the museum's greatest artifacts he had obtained. Charlie Finley had donated one of his two Oakland A's world series trophies, 1972 as i recall.
> 
> The other prize was from the last day of practice before the Libery Bowl. He had gone to the office, asked Coach Bryant to change and bring him EVERYTHING! He had shirt, pants, underwear, socks, jacket, Chesterfields and the cap. The everyday cap from practice, the one you saw in the paper, the one he wore in the tower. One 10 days a year, in a good year that ended in the superdome. One 300 days a year. Plus it said, "I ain't nothin but a winner". I wish I had bought it.


Thank you for alleviating some of my ignorance on it. Daily discipline of the cap.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

EdA said:


> Has “red neck” ever not been offensive ?


It has never been offensive. It's a label that we take pride in.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Has “red neck” ever not been offensive ?





bjoiner said:


> It has never been offensive. It's a label that we take pride in.


Cracker too, Bubba -

Pride in y'all's old Hotlanta baseball team by that name and maybe even more pride in that franchise's distinguished offshoot





__





The Atlanta Black Crackers – Society for American Baseball Research







 sabr.org





Signed,

crackerD


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Cracker too, Bubba -
> 
> Pride in y'all's old Hotlanta baseball team by that name and maybe even more pride in that franchise's distinguished offshoot
> 
> ...


How many of you have owned a competitive retriever named Isa Red neck?
Or driven a red pickup with a Rednek! license plate.? Red neck was already
taken.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

There's no place that I'd rather be than right here........


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

How do you know that you're drinking Pabst Blue Ribbon?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

How DO you know you're drinking Pabst Blue Ribbon?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

When you start peeing Sky Blue Water.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Anyone remember when a college football athlete, or any athlete for that matter, was thrilled to get a college education, free room and board, a clean jersey and new “cleats”, access to a dining hall with all the food they could eat, free tutors, etc. 

These top D1 athletes now have their own sports complexes, with executive chefs, massage therapists, personal trainers, barbers on site, therapy chambers, unlimited clothing and gear, in addition to items mentioned above. But that is still not enough…convince me CFB will be better in 5 years and I’ll still care about it…Future/Next Hunter Renfrow references welcome…


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> Anyone remember when a college football athlete, or any athlete for that matter, was thrilled to get a college education, free room and board, a clean jersey and new “cleats”, access to a dining hall with all the food they could eat, free tutors, etc.
> 
> These top D1 athletes now have their own sports complexes, with executive chefs, massage therapists, personal trainers, barbers on site, therapy chambers, unlimited clothing and gear, in addition to items mentioned above. But that is still not enough…convince me CFB will be better in 5 years and I’ll still care about it…Future/Next Hunter Renfrow references welcome…


This would not have happened had the administrator's of the sport not been so greedy. 
Student athlete regards.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

What's a d*mned "administrator of the sport," Marv? rose, "next Hunter Renfrew reference" would send you to Saban's latest diamond in the rough*¹* find, straight off the wide receiver practice squad at some junior college in Kansas. Or as Marv might put it, Boyo, we ain't in Kansas any more and we don't want no stinkin' NIL deal to sign on with the Crimson Tide!

MG

*¹ *Not to be confused with *Black Diamonds in the rough under the tutelage of Nick Saban Sr., a/k/a Big Nick*.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

JG, all your points are valid but you miss ONE THING that's changed the dynamic dramatically.

Back in my day a college football player got all that stuff you mention and then another special bene too. Back then the white girls could still be chaste, virtuous and, shall we say, stingy with a regular ol' ugly poor boy like me......but not the ball player. He had uncommon status, access and accessibilty to things opposite sex that the rest of us uglies NEVER DID.

Fast forward to now. Today's young girls just give the benefits to the common and uncommon alike. Our society is so affluent that shoes, food, books, education, as well as the pooney, are "freely given" to everyone. There being no differentiating benefits of elite amateur athletic status currently drives the young athlete's desire to be given vast amounts of money.

To sum it up.......the lack of moral character in our current culture's slutty white girls has ruined college football.......and you heard it here first!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

In other news, the biggest non-college-football competition of the year is complete.......










Memphis in May: Meet the winners of the 2022 World Championship Barbecue Cooking Contest


The 2022 Memphis in May World Championship Barbecue Cooking Contest winners were announced Saturday at the Fairgrounds in Liberty Park.



www.commercialappeal.com


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> In other news, the biggest non-college-football competition of the year is complete.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You one of the judges?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> You one of the judges?


Or maybe a contestant in the barbque sauce wrestling competition


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Or maybe a contestant in the barbque sauce wrestling competition


rose and Darling Dagmar tag teaming and bringing the Alabama White Sauce to subdue the opposition!

Plus the winning pulled pork loin cloths go into Sauce 'Rasslin HOF

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> You one of the judges?


Was a contestant from 1986-1988 on my firm's team(Ernst &Whinney...The Pig's Assets). But never a judge.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> Or maybe a contestant in the barbque sauce wrestling competition


Closest I came to wrestling was when then 22 year old single(me too) Natalie Allen interviewed me in a 10 o'clock segment from Tom Lee Park that was mutually flirtatious and tension filled.(that’s my memory anyway) See her below.

But I did serve on the broader Memphis in May Festival BOD's for a year or two in my second stint in Memphis('96, '97 as I recall). It's a great month long event.









Natalie Allen Leaves CNN After 20 Years: Pressparty


Natalie Allen has left CNN International after 20 years of dedicated service. Allen was based at the network's global headquarters in Atlan




www.pressparty.com


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Closest I came to wrestling was when then 22 year old single(me too) Natalie Allen interviewed me in a 10 o'clock segment from Tom Lee Park that was mutually flirtatious and tension filled.(that’s my memory anyway) See her below.
> 
> But I did serve on the broader Memphis in May Festival BOD's for a year or two in my second stint in Memphis('96, '97 as I recall). It's a great month long event.
> 
> ...


She could have given me heart palpitations at 22, 32, 42, 52, or 62..


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Doc, I'm 100% certain that only one of the two involved remember the encounter.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Doc, I'm 100% certain that only one of the two involved remember the encounter.


I’ve been there. When I was in vet school I had a football weekend blind date setup by my roommates girlfriend. She was the prettiest female in my age group I had ever sat close to and there were some good contenders. She was in school at SW Texas State in San Marcos about 100 miles from College Station. For me it was love at first sight, for her it was a way to make her boyfriend jealous. Gayle Searcy, I’ll never forget her name or the universal opinion of my classmates who saw her and went WOW!…


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Gayle Searcy......prob somewhere at a beachside pool, in a bikini with her great grandkids and still lookin fine as ever!

I love 11 am games. Am I the only one? I predict 104⁰.









FOX announces it will air Alabama-Texas game; fans upset


FOX isn't getting much love from SEC nation.




www.saturdaydownsouth.com


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG, The River Club being no more, Mrs. Sherry and I visited your favorite ancient African American town of Triana today. The cotton fields are quickly being replaced by Woodland(that’s Woodland Homes not a forrest) and DR Horton.

But not all is lost, E&N Home Cooking is a do not miss on your next visit to the patch. 

Catfish, collard greens and green beans were for me......excellent, with unique hushpuppies and an almost remoulade tartar.

Neck bones, collards and green beans for Mrs. Sherry. That girl was still digging marrow when I drug her to the car!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Doggone, rose, you've hit the trip wire for a flood of N'awth Alabama nostalgia - and a pulchritude appraisal of the highest rating! (As in, Pretty is as pretty eats - bravo to Miss Sherry for her vittlin' ways!)

But, ah, the River Club - many the dawn break did I behold from this fine establishment. Or as we would say back in the day, I'm here to f--- and fight and stay all night - but only after last call at The Plush Horse or The Diplomat. And if you didn't come with a gun, they'd, you know, issue you one at the front door.

Doggone again, rose, them mem'ries - why, *you practically a Parcus your ownself* just for invoking the treasured ambience of an era*--

MG

*Racketeering, extortion and corruption charges notwithstanding


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

crackerd said:


> ......but only after last call at The Plush Horse......


Never, never, never post those three words, "The Plush Horse", in something I will read at daybreak!

Bro, for some involuntary reason I just drank half a bottle of Pepto, a quad pack of Alka Seltzer Plus, three Tylenol and am fighting an urge to gnaw my left arm off at the shoulder!

Big curved staircase regards


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

roseberry said:


> Never, never, never post those three words, "The Plush Horse", in something I will read at daybreak!
> 
> Bro, for some involuntary reason I just drank half a bottle of Pepto, a quad pack of Alka Seltzer Plus, three Tylenol and am fighting an urge to gnaw my left arm off at the shoulder!
> 
> Big curved staircase regards


The plush horse??
Sounds like a great name for a gay bar.
If it isn't a gay bar it ought to be with a name like that.
I guess we now know who put the "BAM" in Bama!!
If it is a gay bar you got to wonder why it would elicit Recollections of Throbbing hangovers for Rose?
Isn't this supposed to be a football thread?

Too much information!!


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

roseberry said:


> Never, never, never post those three words, "The Plush Horse", in something I will read at daybreak!
> 
> Bro, for some involuntary reason I just drank half a bottle of Pepto, a quad pack of Alka Seltzer Plus, three Tylenol and am fighting an urge to gnaw my left arm off at the shoulder!
> 
> Big curved staircase regards


The plush horse??
Sounds like a great name for a gay bar.
If it isn't a gay bar it ought to be with a name like that.
I guess we now know who put the "BAM" in Bama!!
If it is a gay bar you got to wonder why it would elicit Recollections of Throbbing hangovers for Rose?
Isn't this supposed to be a football thread?

Too much information!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

You'd a loved it TF, but not for the "sounds like" reasons you cite. You and I woulda probably been bounced for various hetero, under developed right frontal lobe, 10 feet tall and bullet proof indiscretions in those days!

But I do have a vague recollection of an annual promo of a "ladies only" 9 'till 11 show of a traveling male dancing group. It sounded a little gay.......until the doors opened to men at 11! 

MG, you tell him!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Not that there's anything wrong with any of that /\.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't understand Nick Saban in making the comments that he did about TAMU football recruits. I know that he made an enemy of Jimbo Fisher. That's too bad.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne, I don't understand either. A man should be outwardly gracious and inwardly figuring out and fixing what's wrong in his own world when when losing a football game and the next ten consecutive recruiting battles.
.
Saban shoulda just jumped on the current trend of blame assignment for his failures and left TAMU out of it.

That's what I'm doing.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

St. Nick runs it up this year on TAMU. Easiest bet out there.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

If you can believe Brett McMurphy on @SMXCollege, Saban apologized and tried to walk his comments back. Confirmed that neither Dion or Jimbo returned his call. Saban comments were shown in quotes.
I'm afraid he destroyed a couple of friendships.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Brett McMurphy is about as reliable as the weather. So no, I can’t believe anything he has said.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Saban shoulda just jumped on the current trend of blame assignment for his failures and left TAMU out of it.
> 
> That's what I'm doing.


rose, very egalitarian of you. Alas, one of Our Jacob's Bayou boyeauxs did not leave that school out of it, in fact labeled the finest CFB purchasing power institution in the country with the dastardly name of *Texas 8&4*. Now you just know that Bayou boyeaux and the rest of us who doubted him gonna be eatin' that ampersand with sour grapes on cornpone when Jimbo take 'em to Texas 80&4 as all his store-bought talent gels.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Very funny


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yahoo Sports confirmed Brett McMurphy quotes on Saban apology and walk back.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

AL fan calls in to.an ESPN show and said he is on the way to CS to poison our mascot, Reveille. Where do these type of people come from?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Where do these type of people come from?


.
Come on now Wayne, Texas is half full of Bama boys. You gotta take the good with the bad! The dog prolly gonna be fine!



https://www.thealamo.org/remember/battle-and-revolution/defenders/galba-fuqua11











The forgotten Alabamians who helped save Texas: Dr. Jack Shackelford’s Red Rovers


Below is a guest blog from Sweetums and some photos we took on a trip to historic Courtland several years ago. By Wil Elrick Downtown Courtland, Ala., plays host to an often-overlooked historical m…




kellykazek.com


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

roseberry said:


> Saban shoulda just jumped on the current trend of blame assignment for his failures and left TAMU out of it.


Wayne, Instead of singling out Jimbo and TAMU for his own failures, I think Saban shoulda just stepped up to the microphone and told everyone that, "Alabama simply can no longer afford the very best college football players. All Bama fans must be perpared to suffer because there has been so much inflation in the price of players......since Vladimir Putin invaded Ukraine!"

It seems to work!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Does having the largest NIL fund available mean 
team Jimbo is more professional than team Saban?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I think it means that when the rules were changed to "most money now" from "a little money now plus the highest probability of most future money"......."The Fittest" in a game of dominant survival changes immediately.

Consider the economic principle of "marginal propensity to consume". All things being equal, and they are not, who is willing to pay more for a doughnut, one who has just eaten half a dozen, or one who has been seeking and longing for their first doughnut ever in the modern era?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Aggies beat AL to advance in SEC baseball tournament.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I heard Alabama had a golfer win a major championship recently. None of these guys won it.......


----------



## AlexGH (8 mo ago)

Among colleges, not only Bam has problems with players. Perhaps modern college football is oversaturated with strong players who make a professional career. I am writing my student essay to be published here https://eduzaurus.com/free-essay-samples/the-veldt/ in which I want to understand what is more important for students to take part in modern college research or achieve sports success? Perhaps if there are problems with student football, but the students' performance will be better and they will not study only at the expense of sports, then this is not so bad.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, all's aight now - Saban makes comity with Jimbo (and Wayne), and on top of that (on top of this, actually) we got the French Foreign Legion coming to 'Bama's aid saying commotion ain't uncommon elsewhere in CFB, so live with it, under your kepi or straw hat or rough collie coat. 

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

SEC is not letting Saban anywhere near Jimbo during meetings.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I mean, it’s common knowledge St. Nick is making sure Jimbo is getting nothing but switches & ashes for Christmas.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I watched a rerun of “Blindside” last night and saw young Nick Saban as HC of LSU. Funny. Of the guest appearances of SEC coaches he is the only active coach.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne, The academy award, for hotness as I recall, was awarded to Sandra Bullock in 2010. By 2010 Saban was "acting" as the LSU head coach playing his "younger self" and had been at bama since 2007.

5 star Micheal Oher's actual recruiting at Briarcrest, where he was played for Hugh Freize, was during 2004-5ish(I think). Maybe only Richt, (not in the movie?) was coaching at the same school between 2004 and the movie's release in 2009ish?











⁰


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LSU want the smoke with Willie #Viral #ForYourPage #RollTideWillie #Al... | TikTok


3.3K Likes, 188 Comments. TikTok video from ChadHorneRTR (@c_horne_): "LSU want the smoke with Willie #Viral #ForYourPage #RollTideWillie #Alabama #DGAPANBTT #barefootwillie". original sound - ChadHorneRTR.




www.tiktok.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU want the smoke with Willie #Viral #ForYourPage #RollTideWillie #Al... | TikTok
> 
> 
> 3.3K Likes, 188 Comments. TikTok video from ChadHorneRTR (@c_horne_): "LSU want the smoke with Willie #Viral #ForYourPage #RollTideWillie #Alabama #DGAPANBTT #barefootwillie". original sound - ChadHorneRTR.
> ...


Doggone, Jacob, you gone and found Updyke's bluesy and boozy buddy - mighty cringe-worthy personal appearance!

rose, you know, if only 't'were The River Club we knew back then, or even The Black Warrior River Club, 









we'd be a'comin' for Jimbo (but not Wayne) as darkness falls. As it is, I leave it for Our jg to make out the fine print and designate Dabo to go about putting a quietus on ol' Jimbloviator.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Doggone, Jacob, you gone and found Updyke's bluesy and boozy buddy - mighty cringe-worthy personal appearance!
> 
> MG


I can’t remember where I saw that @. I was like, “Yeahhhh. No way I’m letting this gem go without sharing.”


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

That dude's my first cousin!
.
I'm gonna post a pic for you guys of the two most important women in my life. If you make it to the 'boro don't miss Miylah Jai's. Me wings "hot" Mrs. Sherry gizzards with "gold dust". That girl ain't never met an organ meat she didn't like!

Belinda, the owner, is my favorite Auburn fan too!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Cracker,
I don’t trust Jimbo one bit. Glad he isn’t Clemps head coach. 
That said, Wayne, Doc, and 99% (higher than most) of Aggie’s I have nothing but respect for. Great school and fan base. 
In homer Clemps news, recruiting has really picked up for the Tigers which is encouraging. Your Sec mouth of the south, PAwl Finebaum, called Dabo a has been this week. I’m unaware of “collective NIl” deals for Clemps and know they are behind in SEC/Big 10 funding. The “not pattened” OSU coach recently said he needed $13M for his program just so his team wouldn’t answer the phone when called by other programs. 
Bottom line, Im interested for now in CFB bc my team is “hopefully” relevant. Time will tell though. 
We used to love players bc they felt the same pull and connection to the University/Team we pulled for or were a part of. They “chose “ our culture over others. The almighty dollar and transfer portal may ruin that for us. I hope not. Watching still for now.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Doggone, Jacob, you gone and found Updyke's bluesy and boozy buddy - mighty cringe-worthy personal appearance!
> 
> rose, you know, if only 't'were The River Club we knew back then, or even The Black Warrior River Club,
> View attachment 89683
> ...


Who makes that hat?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Who makes that hat?


Why, a S'C'lina company of course, Marv, probably Clemps and Our jg's very own haberdasher, O'Connor Headwear, Charleston, S.C.

Me, come by it for two bits at my personal weekly trunkshow, a/k/a *Spence's Bazaar*, price tag still in it for oh about 150X times that coin.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Why is everyone picking on us?

Yesterday Yates and I had a great day training. I felt we made a big leap forward. We came home and napped. 
Then went out to play in back yard and Yates destroyed one of my wife’s potted flowers.

Now we’re both in dog house.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Well Arch Manning did wear crimson......for a picture anyways.....









Arch Manning Alabama visit: 5-star QB, No. 1 recruit dons Crimson Tide football jersey during trip to campus


...




247sports.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Why is everyone picking on us?


Wayne, how swuftly the tide - or Tide - turns - now everybody's pickin' on the poor l'il once-upon-a-time No. 1 Nonessee Volunteers for their CBB faceplant vs. ND last weekend for a College World Series spot (which I might add, aTm managed to secure along almost all the other SEC West teams except for poor bedraggled, baseball-anemic Alabama). But back to your getting picked on sentiment, at least the SEC is considering aTm's please, pretty, please suck up to the commissioner's office hoping to penalize 'Bama for badmouthin' ol' Bimbo, er, Buy'embo or whatever name Saban's fellow West Va. hillbilly goes by out there on the Brazos.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Wayne, how swuftly the tide - or Tide - turns - now everybody's pickin' on the poor l'il once-upon-a-time No. 1 Nonessee Volunteers for their CBB faceplant vs. ND last weekend for a College World Series spot (which I might add, aTm managed to secure along almost all the other SEC West teams except for poor bedraggled, baseball-anemic Alabama). But back to your getting picked on sentiment, at least the SEC is considering aTm's please, pretty, please suck up to the commissioner's office hoping to penalize 'Bama for badmouthin' ol' Bimbo, er, Buy'embo or whatever name Saban's fellow West Va. hillbilly goes by out there on the Brazos.
> 
> MG


I am impressed that you are familiar with our Brazos River but do you know the proper pronunciation?😉


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> I am impressed that you are familiar with our Brazos River but do you know the proper pronunciation?😉


Just say I know the proper _*mis*_pronunciation, but if you've got a special inflection that equates to nuestros amigos' term for Lone Star longnecks and the like, I'm all ear_*z*_ and gu_*zz*_le...

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Just say I know the proper _*mis*_pronunciation, but if you've got a special inflection that equates to nuestros amigos' term for Lone Star longnecks and the like, I'm all ear_*z*_ and gu_*zz*_le...
> 
> MG


Then you know it is not pronounced as most foreigners pronounce it, bra (as in a woman’s undergarment) zose (as in close). In my younger days as a college aged beer drinker only the Sips drank Lone Star, we described it as bottled horse piss….


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I’ll bet AL doesn’t have a fishing pond (catch and release) and creamery in their tailgate area. Maybe down by the brasous.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I’ll bet AL doesn’t have a fishing pond (catch and release) and creamery in their tailgate area. Maybe down by the brasous.


Well, Wayne, "AL" did in fact have those not "down by the brasous, but by the Highway 82 Rivalry with Mississippi State, which coincidentally is 82 miles and the closest distance between SEC schools. State ain't had a lot of success on the football field, dating way back to y'all's pardners Charlie Shira, Emory Bellard and Jackie Sherrill, but - but lemme tell you. The A&M Dairy - Mittippi Tate was originally Mississippi A&M College, and the "creamery" retained the name long after the school "went university" - the A&M Dairy had the magnificentest ice cream on earth, butter P*E*can, nickel a double-scoop cone. And the catch-and-release pond back in the days we were cavorting with Dr. EdA's 2nd main linebacking man, one D.D. Lewis, was pretty productive too - *Eckie's Pond*. So yeah, we didn't have that at "AL," but we had it over to Oktibbeha County in partnership with the Highway 82 Rivalry. Now do you know to pronounce "Oktibbeha?" - hint: there's a hidden but not silent "STARK'Vegas" in there that nevertheless merits a couple of schwas, know what I mean, Vern?






MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Well that was 17:22 I will never get back. uhh.

72 days!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Well that was 17:22 I will never get back. uhh.


now rose, you were only s'posed to zero in on the schwa (ə) sound when enunciated - just the down and flirty etymological end of it. The whole shebang thrown up was for a) the pulchritude of the presenter and b) to assist some of our more challenged pronounciateers, who you know maybe go a little too short-winded and say "Remember the Alamə...,", stuff like that. Can you imagine if this were a dipthong lesson for our Tejous brethren? Might have to use a Green Monster the size of a Sousaphone to build up their lungs to the challenge!

70 days! Unhəək 'əm, 'Hərns!

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I look forward to the AL vs. TX game too.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Wayne, Say it isn't so!

From the WSJ: Sat/Sun - June 18-19,2022
Texas A & M's Unreported Foreign Funding
Why the school says $100 Million from Russia
& Qatar is exempt from reporting requirements.

So the question is: Is Jimbo getting any of that money?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

It ain’t so, Joe.
“The Education Department closed its investigation in January 2021, and Texas A&M appeared to be in compliance with federal requirements, even claiming to have overreported the amount of foreign funds it received by more than $2 million.”
The author must be a jealous teasip.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Texas A&M appeared to be in compliance


I'll wait to hear from the cracker man to be sure you are.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Wayne, Say it isn't so!
> 
> From the WSJ: Sat/Sun - June 18-19,2022
> Texas A & M's Unreported Foreign Funding
> ...


There was a time in my adulthood that the Wall Street Journal was a trusted publication with very high journalistic standards. Rupert Murdoch changed all of that.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> There was a time in my adulthood that the Wall Street Journal was a trusted publication
> with very high journalistic standards. Rupert Murdoch changed all of that.


The only paper that has honest reporting standards is the one I get from the county I grew
up in. WSJ comes as close as any paper to meeting some level of standard.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wall Street Journal (News) Media Bias Rating


Learn the AllSides Media Bias Rating of Wall Street Journal (News). AllSides rates the media bias of hundreds of news outlets, media sources and writers.




www.allsides.com


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I don’t know where the last couple of posts are going. But it sounds like this is something that belongs in POTUS Place.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> There was a time in my adulthood that the Wall Street Journal was a trusted publication with very high journalistic standards. Rupert Murdoch changed all of that.


Whoa, now - I can only surmise that when Jimbo gets charged as a luxury tax cheat and for misappropriation of the English language, WSJ will be seen as a prescient beacon for helping him land in a profession more suited for his particular skill set









Hedgehogs Need Helpers: Apply Today


The collapse of Britain’s hedgehog population has spawned a proliferation of only-in-England jobs, paid and unpaid positions for people willing to protect the spiky national symbol.




www.wsj.com





Now where’s ‘Cutty to vouch for him?

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I may have to report this to the authorities.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I may have to report this to the authorities.


You are obfuscating.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I may have to report this to the authorities.


Wayne, no need - rose and I will "self-report" to General Gates, and if subpoenaed (or suborned) to The Farm to testify, will also express our indebtedness for Texas 8&4 (or Texas 84ToZip) hiring Fraudchione to set the Saban Dark Star in motion. We'll also state our firm belief that when Jimbo goes, as he inevitably will, there's an aTm caretaker coach tanned rested and ready who knows the territory, Destiny's Darling, Mike a/k/a "It's Rolling, Baby, It's Rolling" Price.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't drag me in, my post was without comment Wayne.

As for taking foreign money, those in glass houses, like me, shouldn't throw stones. Heck I've sold new homes to at least two Michiganers, three Illinoisians, one Ohioan, a Texican, a sushi restaurant owner and a nail salon entrepreneur.

Don't tell, but I discriminatingly sent one family from Georgia packing, dawg fans.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I have reported post 124 to a moderator. I am greatly offended by the implication. lf moderator does not respond I will address the individual directly.
Rose, Cracker and others, I enjoy the football/sports and school related teasing. It's just clean fun. I think I give as much as I get. I even enjoy Crackers comments, when I can understand them.
Cracker, Isn't AL Coach Price a zero net sum participant.
But wise cracks about Russia money in this day and time is crossing the line.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I have reported post 124 to a moderator. I am greatly offended by the implication. lf moderator does not respond I will address the individual directly.
> Rose, Cracker and others, I enjoy the football/sports and school related teasing. It's just clean fun. I think I give as much as I get. I even enjoy Crackers comments, when I can understand them.
> Cracker, Isn't AL Coach Price a zero net sum participant.
> But wise cracks about Russia money in this day and time is crossing the line.


A direct quote from the WSJ is not a wise crack.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne Nutt said:


> ......wise cracks about Russia money.......


It's a hoax!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Hoping football arrives soon…..so we can talk about that
but.. the Aggies and Auburn are both still alive in the CWS


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

God’s country Gentlemen!!!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> View attachment 89798


Nice pictures, anywhere coastal produces similar images but more importantly what the hell did you catch?😉😊


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks like a good place to get skeeter bit to me.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Fishing is ok, not great. Am I-the only one who envisions having the extended tube goose magazine on the beach every time the pelicans fly over? I keep finding myself thinking “I could hit those”. “Boom…Boom!”


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> Fishing is ok, not great. Am I-the only one who envisions having the extended tube goose magazine on the beach every time the pelicans fly over? I keep finding myself thinking “I could hit those”. “Boom…Boom!”


What would you do with the meat, put it in the gumbo with the opossum, crow, raccoon, nutria, and polecat?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

jg, is that the ghost of Pat Conroy far to the rear working back at the manor house with y'all's tight ends on drag patterns trying to develop Clemps' next Bennie Cunningham after all these heah yeahs?



EdA said:


> What would you do with the meat, put it in the gumbo with the opossum, crow, raccoon, nutria, and polecat?


You could grind 'em all together and stuff it in the pouch, then deep fry, and have yo'self a six-meat deluxe "opolecoonuctrican" - tastes like chicken. Well, it would taste like chicken if you went to the seven-meat spectacular with the addition of coots...but then you would've an opolecoonutricanoot...and people never get that out of their mouths, irrespective the taste.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> jg, is that the ghost of Pat Conroy far to the rear working back at the manor house with y'all's tight ends on drag patterns trying to develop Clemps' next Bennie Cunningham after all these heah yeahs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can’t believe I forgot coots


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> I can’t believe I forgot coots


Me, either. I mean, it ain't like you didn't have Marv* at your service as an instant mnemonic - 

MG

*Marv, I'm only acknowledging you as a mnemonic for "coots" 'cause you was mean to Our Wayne (and maybe but not necessarily to FT judges over the years as a mnemonic for "trifoliate orange thorn in the solar plexus!")


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Me, either. I mean, it ain't like you didn't have Marv* at your service as an instant mnemonic -
> 
> MG
> 
> *Marv, I'm only acknowledging you as a mnemonic for "coots" 'cause you was mean to Our Wayne (and maybe but not necessarily to FT judges over the years as a mnemonic for "trifoliate orange thorn in the solar plexus!")


Right after WWII meat was in short supply. As a teenager I would sneak the ponds. 
1st shot on the water, 2nd as they rose. Best haul was 15 with 2 shots & we didn't 
count coots.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey bro's, don't knock it till you try it.

Jobsite chef regards


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Hey those prehistoric critters carry the organism that causes leprosy, I’ve been told it tastes like rabbit..


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Hey those prehistoric critters carry the organism that causes leprosy, I’ve been told it tastes like rabbit..


Anyhow and in addition to, rose, that's possum on the half shell that you're partaking of and that DrEdA has gone full FDA warning and Jesus (Ochoa?) miracle-to-come about.

We personally prefer possum sashimi, so fresh that they's still playing dead when they go into your gullet










MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

crackerd said:


> jg, is that the ghost of Pat Conroy far to the rear working back at the manor house with y'all's tight ends on drag patterns trying to develop Clemps' next Bennie Cunningham after all these heah yeahs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You nailed it Cracker!!! On Mr Conroys Island this week. God rest his soul!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Anyhow and in addition to, rose, that's possum on the half shell that you're partaking of and that DrEdA has gone full FDA warning and Jesus (Ochoa?) miracle-to-come about.
> 
> We personally prefer possum sashimi, so fresh that they's still playing dead when they go into your gullet
> 
> ...


Ooops, mistaken identity, I thought it was an armadillo not a marsupial 😳


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> You nailed it Cracker!!! On Mr Conroys Island this week. God rest his soul!!


jg, he was The Prince of Tides and Lord of Discipline and yada yada yada but we gumps gotta Run Forrest Run with our own literary lion when it comes to the Crimson Tide - *Winston Groom*.

No "Great Santini" or "Conrack" in his, er, oeuvre, though, so I'll take Conroy 99% of the time. Our aTm confreres would strike comity with "Lords of Discipline" and why not, "Ethical reasoning" being the Citadel's motto and MO to refute those accusations of Russian interference in Jimbo's luxury tax problems...

MG

PS DrEdA, I'm still thinking until rose disproves it that the charbroiled remains of the possum on a half shell is an armadillo, armored tail strongly hinting at it. Expecting 'em up my way any day now, kudzu's already keeping us company...


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I am noted among my stakeholder partners as someone who will prepare lunch for "the team" occasionally. Back in April I promised and produced a lunchee' with some of the finest cuts of strip I had ever seen in a regular old grocery store, spicy chorizo, chiles toreados, frijoles verdes, and ensalda de papas.

I built a fire, prepped, cooked and served. All enjoyed and I told Mrs. Sherry, "I changed those boy's lives today."

But alas, Five hours later my do it all man, Josh comes back to the site we were working after fetching something from the lot they were busy on Josh is a committed vegetarian and he remarks, "those guys are cooking an armadillo.......and you know something, that thing smells good!"

We walked over and i took that picture. I asked the leader, Phillippe' if he knew that armadillos carried leprosy. He replied, "MEEster Juan, if armaDeeO give you leprosy, EVreebody in mehHEEco got leprosy!"

Whiteish, little greasy. I coulda made it better thsn Phillippe!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Manning is a Longhorn! Congrats to the Sips and to Coach Sarkisian......a former sipper himself!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

There’s a punchline in there sommmmewhere.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Manning is a Longhorn! Congrats to the Sips and to Coach Sarkisian......a former sipper himself!


We’ll see if he shows up at the Forty Acres in 2023, plenty of time to change his mind


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> We’ll see if he shows up at the Forty Acres in 2023, plenty of time to change his mind


Won't happen - the low-key Manning Masterpiece Recruiting Theater essentially painted themselves into a corner - Saban has three 4.5-to-5-star QBs on the 2023 roster who all _might_ be superior to a private school kid, Kirby Smart ain't developed a QB beyond proper hold of a clipboard since he's been at UGa, Uncle Peytie Big Haid's 'arnge outfit has paid $8M for a throwin' Samoan named Nico Iamaleava, and Kiffy's apparently alienated Grandpa Archie et al, so no Rebel Black Land Shark landing. (Though that - Oxford - would be the likely [to me] spot if things went haywire for Sark this year even on top of last year's sterling 5-7 debut. And I'm sure Our Jacob ain't discounting Coach Huey P. "Kingfish" Kelly getting the last waltz for seducing a Manning into following zig-zaggedly in Burrough's pocket passing footwork.)

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob couldn't you have shorn off the upper 5/6s of the state of Nonessee (or Fifteennessee for successive losses to St. Nick) from the graphic to ensure everybody knows UcheaT ain't won jack over that time? Texas 8&4 neither, just pointing that out to Wayne - but now with the WSJ looking into Russian interference, aTm's sporting fortunes may be looking up...



Jacob Hawkes said:


> View attachment 89866


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> View attachment 89866


You gotta love it. Highest paid state employee in each of the states shown is the FB Coach. 
Highest paid state employee in the Dakota's (both) is the dean of the Medical School.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> Highest paid state employee in the Dakota's (both) is the dean of the Medical School.


Medical school......I learn something every day.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Medical school......I learn something every day.


Yeah, Marv, help me and rose with our higher education facts - how'd the docs do bringing in endowment dough to the Jacks, 'Yotes, former Fightin' Siouxsies and Bison?

Many (many) million$ ago, this was the highest paid Alabamian at work









Alabama Is Rolling in Cash, With Tide Lifting All Boats (Published 2015)


Over the past decade, the success of Alabama’s football program has become a powerful engine for the university’s economic and academic growth.




www.nytimes.com





MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Yeah, Marv, help me and rose with our higher education facts - how'd the docs do bringing in endowment dough to the Jacks, 'Yotes, former Fightin' Siouxsies and Bison?
> 
> Many (many) million$ ago, this was the highest paid Alabamian at work
> 
> ...


At my doddering age I don't have a lot of interest in a 2nd rate university's W/L record nor for their
ability to overcharge for what passes as an education.

But it is nice to see Mike Leach get an extension & a raise. We miss his interviews up here.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

The real USC and a mid major team I’m not familiar with that goes by the acronym UCLA to the big 10. Times are a changin’.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Does this transform the "Rose Bowl" to become the B10 championship game what with "playoff expansion" and all??


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Does this transform the "Rose Bowl" to become the B10 championship game what with "playoff expansion" and all??


The Rose Bowl became a 2nd rate bowl the day it got included in the CFP.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> The Rose Bowl became a 2nd rate bowl the day it got included in the CFP.


Look at it from the positive, Marv - couple more years of doddering and you'll have lived long enough to see it hailed as a 3rd rate bowl game between the Pac-4 champion (Wusskies?) and the 8th place team in the SEC East, Vanderbilt. I see the Wusskies as perennial hosts unless the conference becomes the Pac-5 with the addition of Black Hills Scrap Metal & Mineralogy Academy.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

We have our memories. UWash vs UWisc, UWisc 8 point favorites - Grad from UWisc gives me 8 1/2 points on a
$5 bet. UWash wins with 1 eyed QB 44-8 - in those days $5 was enough to go to Kokomo for Burgers, Condiments
& sufficient suds to make driving home an adventure.

A back up Defensive tackle from UWash spent years as a stalwart for the Oakland Raiders, also at the time, a presence
in the NFL. Davidson I believe was his name

Fortunately there are many things to entertain oneself so bowl games are no longer standard New Years day fare.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 2, 2015)

The college football conferences, along with the meaningless made for TV (read ESPN) bowl games, will be extinct in under five years. I don't know what it will finally shake out to be, but it may look more like "March Madness" than not. I'm not sure how many of us want our publically funded educational institutions (I know private schools are also involved) chasing dollars and acting like pro sports team owners, rather than educating our citizens and conducting research.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> The real USC and a mid major team I’m not familiar with that goes by the acronym UCLA to the big 10. Times are a changin’.


A quote from a sportswriter from WI - & they thought it got cold in Pullman in December.

Sportswriters on the West Coast are having a field day with this transfer of allegiance. 

My take - You're a 4 star or better athlete offered to TX or OK vs USC or UCLA. Which offer are 
you going to take? The SEC's weather is, in itself, good enough reason to stay South.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin, i "liked" your post prior to the "weather" edit. Allow me to add regarding weather that anyone who has ever endured our SEC heat and humidity could never be NIL'ed into moving here. We suffer.

Also, I read yesterday that the football centric(at least from an ego perspective) Alabama has been awarded another championship by way of something organized in Birmingham! How about that?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

John, the field for comments on this situation is going to get fertile. I think a conference of what's left of the Big 12
& the Pac-12 would make a lot of sense, geographically. Or better yet, just close down college FB & have 4 Semi_Pro
leagues, which is where this is heading.

Sorry about the edit, trying to keep my post count down. What other sport is AL good at? Competitive eating?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> John, the field for comments on this situation is going to get fertile. I think a conference of what's left of the Big 12
> & the Pac-12 would make a lot of sense, geographically. Or better yet, just close down college FB & have 4 Semi_Pro
> leagues, which is where this is heading.
> 
> Sorry about the edit, trying to keep my post count down. What other sport is AL good at? Competitive eating?


Perennial Top 10 in fornication😉


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Noted. Two types of gluttony for which my guilts are WIDELY known. The former burgeoning, the latter now in cobwebs.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Noted. Two types of gluttony for which my guilts are WIDELY known. The former burgeoning, the latter now on cobwebs.


We share more than conference affiliation 😉


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> John, the field for comments on this situation is going to get fertile. *I think a conference of what's left of the Big 12 & the Pac-12 would make a lot of sense, geographically.* Or better yet, just close down college FB & have 4 Semi_Pro
> leagues, which is where this is heading.


Marv, genius idea - new “South Pacific Conference,” all the NIL dough going to the Rodgers & Hammerstein estate and of course to you for suggesting it, and to Ezio Pinza’s family for the revised lyrics to the NCAA’s approved theme song on the deal, “I’m Gonna Wash That Manhood Right Outta My Hair.”

MG

PS ‘’Bama sports supremacy includes gigantic kudzu growth and prodigious church bingo attendance - and the greased pig contest at the National Peanut Festival over to Dothan. I could not possibly comment on the shared affiliations by rose and Dr. EdA - OK, maybe a little now that the former three-time Marilyn Monroe Lookalike Contest winner at, where else but All Bran, is no longer with us—


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

If you get all these references, this will definitely have you laughing.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I always knew Pawn Stars was fake.......Bama championship rings can't be worth money in excess of melt down value, there's too many of them out there!









Former Alabama RB’s national championship rings sell on ‘Pawn Stars’


Former Alabama RB's national championship rings were sold on 'Pawn Stars.'




www.saturdaydownsouth.com


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

I would like to thank the great state of Alabama for our 2nd 5 star recruit commitment from your State yesterday. Peter Woods chose Auburn with a lake Cracker! 

In other news, word round Clempson is we might be joining your SEC party before to long. Clemps board of trustees had some private/closed meetings yesterday, and the Dabo jet was in Birmingham on Thursday. You never know…times are a changin’.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> I would like to thank the great state of Alabama for our 2nd 5 star recruit commitment from your State yesterday. Peter Woods chose Auburn with a lake Cracker!
> 
> In other news, word round Clempson is we might be joining your SEC party before to long. Clemps board of trustees had some private/closed meetings yesterday, and the Dabo jet was in Birmingham on Thursday. You never know…times are a changin’.


jg, you’ll need to give Howard’s Rock an industrial strength noogie for the skinny on Clemps in the SEC, but I can’t say how disappointed the Gumps are at losing an edge rusher with the riveting name “Peter Woods.” I mean, Jadaveon Clooney, Myles Garrett - meh, maybe Saban couldn’t convince them to play for 2-3 NCs, but no big loss on either of them getting away. But Peter Woods! Now, there’s a name to build a defense on - but ‘Bama never had a chance when Dabo got down and Godly and got into that old time religion with young Peter’s pastor pater - not a chance getting an instate 5-star who has grown up or should I say grown into a Clemps commit even though the school he rooted for since he was whelped has six NCs over his lifetime. Not a chance, I tell you, once Dabo said to Peter’s pastor pater”Gimme that old time religion - and your 5-star son, and upon Howard’s Rock, I will rebuild the church of Awlbren with a lake.” Truthfully, just a wonderin’ if young Peter is kin to old Southern Christian Leadership Conference homie the Rev. Abraham Woods—

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

In non-football-related S'C'lina news, jg - that is, unless Dabo got a jailhouse Jesus confession out of the soon-to-be-accused lawyuh and used the "proceeds" for NIL money to pull the 5-star from Alabama - yeah, maybe as another improbable religious conversion that may have happened, according to the gump fanbase... . And you know if this saga had transpired in the Heart of Dixie, attorney Murderaugh would soon be a familiar sight throwing birds at the Cattle Farm, working "throw-bono" to reduce his sentence for good behaviour -









Alex Murdaugh Is Expected to Be Charged With Killing Wife and Son, Lawyer Says


Mr. Murdaugh, who comes from a powerful legal family in rural South Carolina, has already faced a wave of fraud and theft charges since the killings last summer.




www.nytimes.com





MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Saban is scared.........of losing and........










Nick Saban ‘ran’ when Channing Crowder brought stripper to Dolphins facility, former NFL star reveals


The Alabama coach wanted no part of the dance, Crowder said.




www.al.com


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

St. Nick isn’t exactly scared of women not named Mrs. Terry. Over 20 years now and that rascal is still sniffing his way around for a woman in heat. 

Good story though.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> View attachment 90052


Kukla, Fran and Kelly Bipolar Hand Puppet Theatre?

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Kukla, Fran and Kelly Bipolar Hand Puppet Theatre?
> 
> MG


Just the guy who will help St. Nick finally spend more time @ his lake house. Nothing more. Nothing less.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Maybe a little more. Or a little less. 'Cause the hand knows, and from the digital alignment above it's gotta be getting in Kelly's ear and conversing with Manti Te'o's girlfriend on how to handle additional shelving for St. Nick's "alignment" of NC rings.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Ehhhh. The winds of change are a blowing & there certainly is something big in the wind.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Kirby gets a billion dollars!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Kirby gets a billion dollars!


$112.5 mil for 10 years?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> Kirby gets a billion dollars!


I mean, that precedent goes back to St. Nick’s days here in The BR. I have had no problems with it, except when LSU paid Ed. Now THAT was insanity.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Kirby gets a billion dollars!


He seems to have a prophetic surname


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

& a senior starting CB for an unnamed team attracts the attention of LE for:
drug possession, Firearms & speeding. Did I miss anything, Wayne?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> & a senior starting CB for an unnamed team attracts the attention of LE for:
> drug possession, Firearms & speeding. Did I miss anything, Wayne?


Marv, I know how you operate - you're going all in with dissent and anarchy for aTm in hopes of having 'em hire your old Wazzu pal, Mike "It's Rollin' Baby, It's Rollin'" Price, as new institutional disciplinarian on the Brazos (Bra-zus). Wayne ain't bitin' - but of greater import, where and how is Wayne these days? Thought he might surface last week at SEC Media Days when Jimbloviate knelt for the Exalted One and professed unstinting admiration. But no Wayne there - so whither Our Wayne? He's missed in multiple manners on here -

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

100% MG......get in here Wayne!

Here's my comment to "rile you up" for stimulating football conversation......."c'mon Wayne, time's a waistin'. Er'body know the best part of ball season for Aggie fans is the talkin' part before the season begins!"


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> your old Wazzu pal, Mike "It's Rollin' Baby, It's Rollin'" Price,
> MG


Price ranks 3rd as a fav. Leach #1, Jim Walden #2. 
Price never lost a game as AL coach, a record you 
folks should tout.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Marv, I know how you operate - you're going all in with dissent and anarchy for aTm in hopes of having 'em hire your old Wazzu pal, Mike "It's Rollin' Baby, It's Rollin'" Price, as new institutional disciplinarian on the Brazos (Bra-zus). Wayne ain't bitin' - but of greater import, where and how is Wayne these days? Thought he might surface last week at SEC Media Days when Jimbloviate knelt for the Exalted One and professed unstinting admiration. But no Wayne there - so whither Our Wayne? He's missed in multiple manners on here -
> 
> MG


As of Friday Wayne was alive and well and in full defense mode for Aggie WR Anias Smith whose charges were all dismissed I am told. He was stopped for speeding, someone in the car had a small amount of pot on him (not Anias) and in Texas it is legal to carry a firearm in your vehicle, no permit required.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550589344171364354


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

That's welcome news, for sure about Wayne but also for guns and weed in The Republic!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> That's welcome news, for sure about Wayne but also for guns and weed in The Republic!


Agreed, rose, contingent on Dr. EdA confirming that *Wayne* hasn’t been arrested and/or disLoneStarred for partaking medicinally whilst jacking live rounds at HRC tests. If he has, we his CFB confreres at rtf will have to round up NIL money for him as bail based on ol’ Wayne’s Sam Peckinpah impersonation -

MG


----------



## DavidC (Feb 2, 2015)

crackerd said:


> Agreed, rose, contingent on Dr. EdA confirming that *Wayne* hasn’t been arrested and/or disLoneStarred for partaking medicinally whilst jacking live rounds at HRC tests. If he has, we his CFB confreres at rtf will have to round up NIL money for him as bail based on ol’ Wayne’s Sam Peckinpah impersonation -
> 
> MG


Perhaps Wayne happened upon one of the numerous dispensaries north of the Red River, and they accommodated him with a quick internet prescription for "the chronic."

Nah...........


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

I heard a joke today I’d thought I’d share:
A Bama fan and a Tennessee fan were both on death row scheduled to be executed the same night. The warden asked the UT prisoner if he had any last requests. He asked to hear “Rocky Top” one last time. The warden asked if the Bama fan had any last requests. He paused, then asked if he could be the first in the electric chair. Haha! Just a joke I heard today. Football is just around the corner.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

JG, all my duck huntin buds over in west Tennessee are Vol fans. On a slow day last year I broke out singing......

"Wish that I was on Ol' Rocky Top
down in the Tennessee hills.
Ain't no smoggy smoke on Rocky Top.
Aint no telephone bills.
Once I had a girl on Rocky......"

When I stopped abruptly the adoring crowd asked, "Why did you quit singing, you were just getting started?"

I replied, "That's the only part I know, that's as far as the song ever gets before Bama scores another touchdown!"

I was the only one amused?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, gettin' too hot in here with all the 5-stars shooting across the Sabanosphere for Wayne to go silent. Unless that's the cause of his quietus...

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> rose, gettin' too hot in here with all the 5-stars shooting across the Sabanosphere for Wayne to go silent. Unless that's the cause of his quietus...
> 
> MG


Maybe he has grown weary of being Bamabashed, keeping his powder dry. It is somehow refreshing, in the midst of our worst heat wave/drought in more than a decade, that we are only 5 weeks away from football season and dove season opening.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Maybe he has grown weary of being Bamabashed, keeping his powder dry. It is somehow refreshing, in the midst of our worst heat wave/drought in more than a decade, that we are only 5 weeks away from football season and dove season opening.


A little mutual refreshing









Former Alabama coach Gene Stallings suffers third stroke


He doesn't know if the stroke was related to COVID.




www.al.com





And the “Bamabashing” ain’t - just Jimbo sometimes equates to feeling the need for another kind of refreshing…


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Coach is tough!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

crackerd said:


> rose, gettin' too hot in here with all the 5-stars shooting across the Sabanosphere for Wayne to go silent. Unless that's the cause of his quietus...
> 
> MG


It's raining!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> It's raining!


Stay away from low spots.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

We talked about this young man a few years back. NIL is great!










Nebraska’s Decoldest Crawford inks NIL deal with HVAC company


Decoldest wants you to stay cool, too.




nypost.com


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

It's media days in this underrated conference, but the entertainment goes on:


SR said:


> To QB Tanner Mckee & CB Kyu Blu Kelly of the Stanford Trees:
> "You guys upset USC last year, & now they are leaving & taking UCLA. Do you
> feel any responsibility for breaking up the PAC-12?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> It's raining!


Still no Wayne - rhymes with rain and reign - but my intel is aTm 'bout to start bagging a 5-star a day in the runup to CFB season and that might do the trick bringing him out of NIL consternation. Then it's up to Jimbloviator to refute the notion that as a CFB HC he's all NIL and no cattle...

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

So the calendars have turned to August. Outstanding. Let’s talk a little football.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Vin Scully passes, Eli missing atart... sad times in sports.










Eli Gold to miss start of 2022 Alabama season with health issues


Eli Gold has been the voice of Alabama football since 1988.




al.com


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Vin Scully passes, Eli missing atart... sad times in sports.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did my wellness physical this AM. 
Did you drive yourself here? Yes
Can you read & follow the instructions? Yes
Do you live alone? No 
Where do you live? In a house. 
Who lives with you? My wife
When did you last take a driving course? A long time ago. 
Do people honk at you? No
Maybe you should take a refresher. Not a bad idea, I will.


Hopefully you will get those questions asked some day.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Did my wellness physical this AM.
> Did you drive yourself here? Yes
> Can you read & follow the instructions? Yes
> Do you live alone? No
> ...


Did you repeat “person man woman camera TV”?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Did my wellness physical this AM.
> Did you drive yourself here? Yes
> Can you read & follow the instructions? Yes
> Do you live alone? No
> ...


Great news, Marv! Means when you go to your next field trial, they won't summarily put you under percussion protocols for your, er, "blasting caps" of AA judges! Nah, nah, nah - just joshing. Looks like you got all 10s on staying extant, and didn't even need to line the blind on the eye exam to get called back for the 4th series.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> Hopefully you will get those questions asked some day.


I already do!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Heirloom tomatoes with cracked pepper on a paper plate—what say you Rose! Thumbs up or thumbs down?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

You ain't beatin' that NOWHERE! Sandy, acidy, pine tree growin' low country, add a little chicken litter and the SC 'mater don't get no better!

I'm guessing Hillbilly Potato Leaf or Burpy Mr. Stripey?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

The Elk just stopped by a couple of days ago & did our tomatoes close to the railings 
a super trim job. They don't care what stage the tomatoes are in the love to eat them.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> I'm guessing Hillbilly Potato Leaf or Burpy Mr. Stripey?


Dunno, rose, from a distance I'd conjecture Big Rainbow, you know like Dabo searching for that pot o' gullibility at the end of...

Marv, dogs like 'em too, any stage or "creed" - like these li'lo Ukrainian "Black Vernissage" that go down well over their fightin' weight.










Thing is, unlike them marauding ungulates on your side of the patch, the dogs' appetite - and taste for tomatoes - can be, you know, trained up a little



















before they move up to the big leagues of Pruden's Purple (another 'tater leaf variety, rose) or Grandfather Ashlock (likewise-leaved), which like my pup, hail from ol' Kaintuck.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Few things of summer that impacted my pre-adult life more than "gardening". It was all encompassing for us.

I can recall cutting up seed potatoes in late February and being picked up by Uncle Dick to go quail hunting. Easter was an amazing combo of picking english peas and "gravelling" new potatoes from under the vines with a dinner fork. The "right of spring" was a salad of leaf lettuce, radishes, green onions with crubled bacon and its drippings for dressing. Chopping cabbages under the oaks and filling churns with brine for kraut.

Then summer stick and bush, Blue Lakes, Kentucky Wonders. Picking bushels, breaking, breaking, breaking while watching a baseball game in the den. 250 quarts minimum, seven cans at a time and the look Pop would give me of thanks to God everytime you'd here the pop of a can lid sealing on the kitchen counter as we broke bowl after bowl.

Fourth of July was Siver Queen, Peaches and Cream. The arguments, Daddy's "on the cob" position against Mom's "too much freezer space" cut it off contention. Hundreds of dozens with her, "let if fill out one more day" and him, "it's just right when the kernels aren't touching in the silks". 63 years of compromise.

Then okra, "don't lose my pairing knife and put these socks on your hands, it won't bother your tender skin boy", came the order. On 'till frost. Pop, "I don't care if you had "three a days" we gotta plant these peas for nitrogen". Me, "What do these turnip greens do for soil?" Pop, "Shut up, you know your Mamma loves them!" On past frost.

My, how I miss it. "Take this box home with you son, but bring my jars back", Mom would say. But of it ALL, and there was WAY MORE than mentioned, the first black skillet mess of fried yellow squash the second week of June and the almost concurrent first tomato sandwich(stand over the sink to eat it) are THE BEST!

Though the old bittie vultures were circling when Mom passed, I gave the hundreds and hundreds of quart jars in the cellar to the "under 40" crowd. My favorite remnants are the stainless dish pan, with a few red rider dents, that mom would cook tomatoes in for canning and juicing and the juicer with the wooden pestle, round and round it went!

Thanks JG, you know how it's done well. Thanks MG, what great pictures of quality dogs and envious produce. Thanks Marvin, it's great to know tommies can be raised for family and elk in an environment of such dampness without blight!

In case you're wondering what a long-winded reminiscence has to do with college football, we'd pick the peas in the morning and shell the with a bowl in our lap watching the games in the afternoon!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

roseberry said:


> You ain't beatin' that NOWHERE! Sandy, acidy, pine tree growin' low country, add a little chicken litter and the SC 'mater don't get no better!
> 
> I'm guessing Hillbilly Potato Leaf or Burpy Mr. Stripey?


This one is called buffaloson I believe. Strange name I know and first year we planted 1. Also have some Cherokee purples that are “less meaty” and excellent too.
Don’t get me started on fried okra! My grandmother was the best at it in a skillet pan. Don’t eat much fried food, but can’t turn down fried okra. 
Also started cutting the tops and gutting jalapeño peppers in recent years, stuffing with cream cheese and adding maybe bacon or other meat and cooking them on the grill. They make little racks now you can sit on the grill to keep them upright. Tasty little appetizers.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good to see AU’s biggest NIL deal is going well for them. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555251277730381825


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Good to see AU’s biggest NIL deal is going well for them.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555251277730381825


But of course LSU has never had a problem player 😳


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> But of course LSU has never had a problem player 😳


Had “Everybody’s All-American” filmed down there too - but nothing like an AllBran CinemaScope production that’s gotta be their best since Burt and Sally came to town for “Norma Rae.” Some Cannes-worthy big-budgeted “‘Fraidy Night Lights” right here - wonder if Bon Mallori was a dialog coach for his buddy “Hars” (rhymes with farce)?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555539126069362688
MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> But of course LSU has never had a problem player 😳


Never? Obviously that’s not true. With this new staff, not really. I can say this much, things are going in the right direction for LSU.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Never? Obviously that’s not true. With this new staff, not really. I can say this much, things are going in the right direction for LSU.


Hopefully that translates into the W column which seems to be 
the only acceptable & measurable criteria.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> Hopefully that translates into the W column which seems to be
> the only acceptable & measurable criteria.


I think it will & the grades for the players will improve as well.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I think it will & the grades for the players will improve as well.


School grades or draft grades?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> School grades or draft grades?


They attend classes?😳


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> School grades or draft grades?


School. I guess I walked into that one.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> They attend classes?😳


They do now. Part of the BK takeover.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Let's hope for these young men's futures it's both grades!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Never? Obviously that’s not true. With this new staff, not really. I can say this much, things are going in the right direction for LSU.


I love the optimism! Jacob is back on the LSU train!! It comes and it goes in the bayou it seems. I remember OB jr tossing out bills/ “making it rain” or whatever this generation says after your last Natty under the shrimp boat captain, pre NIL. Ha!! Glad you are back! I’m genuinely curious as to how this Kelly experiment goes for all parties. ND might get the best of this scenario. Time will tell.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> I love the optimism! Jacob is back on the LSU train!! It comes and it goes in the bayou it seems. I remember OB jr tossing out bills/ “making it rain” or whatever this generation says after your last Natty under the shrimp boat captain, pre NIL. Ha!! Glad you are back! I’m genuinely curious as to how this Kelly experiment goes for all parties. ND might get the best of this scenario. Time will tell.


Nothing speaks success quite like your old white guy HC trying to be cool 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487213263804792832


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Nothing speaks success quite like your old white guy HC trying to be cool
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487213263804792832


Whoa, now DrEdA - better hope he makes an old white guy foray or five over to Tejas and engages a few 5-stars doin' the Cotton-Eyed (in his case) Schmo - drive 'em right to aTm like what happened with the recruit above to 'Bama 'bout a week after that lovely Dead Astaire waltz...

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jgsanders said:


> I love the optimism! Jacob is back on the LSU train!! It comes and it goes in the bayou it seems. I remember OB jr tossing out bills/ “making it rain” or whatever this generation says after your last Natty under the shrimp boat captain, pre NIL. Ha!! Glad you are back! I’m genuinely curious as to how this Kelly experiment goes for all parties. ND might get the best of this scenario. Time will tell.


I mean, it’s not like any of the players who were given a little lagniappe came back to LSU. I guess that’s what happens when you have money. You kinda share the wealth.

Ummmm, BK is changing everything & I couldn’t be happier. You think ND is better by losing their winningest coach in program history??


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Nothing speaks success quite like your old white guy HC trying to be cool
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487213263804792832


I guess since the players literally asked him to do it, pray tell why isn’t he cool?


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

The entire west portion of the SEC is intriguing. I can’t lie about that. I’m tuned in, and hope LSU finds their QB. 
Heck, I hope Clempson does too…HA!!!!

I do think the new Coach at ND is a breath of fresh air and it’s hard to argue with his recruiting success. Gotta coach ‘em up though. It took UGA 40+ years to do it in fertile recruiting grounds. I like the ND trajectory more now than before, buts that’s just me.

Best/Easiest jobs in CFB are LSU OSU and UGA. I stand by that. No in state competition in fertile recruiting grounds.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Funny meme that made me laugh today from a USC fan…. Haha!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I have never been less excited about a college football season.

Low T Doc?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> I have never been less excited about a college football season.
> 
> Low T Doc?


Seriously?? All those #1 votes & you’re not looking forward to it?? I’m actually excited for the 1st time in 3 years.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Seriously??


I'm waiting on my vetrinary diagnosis, which based on my recent exam records may be, "I only do small animals...."

But yes, seriously.

It was linebackers for five years, now it's recievers. Tide injured both top threats in the last two games of last year and now the top widey BEFORE the first game this year. What's up with that?

Longhorns lost another top bama reciever to arrest yesterday too Wayne! Gotta like that, right?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> I have never been less excited about a college football season.
> 
> Low T Doc?


I wish that was the only ramification 😳


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> I have never been less excited about a college football season.
> 
> Low T Doc?


rose, I promise you'll feel better after Saban buys that North Sauty roseberry recreational retreat as 'Bama's personal Heisman House, and the newest occupant and trophy holder, Will Anderson, tells how he's instructed his agent that his rookie contract will contain a clause that two spring field trials are to be run annually by the new 'Bama Heisman House Retriever Club (BHH RC)!

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I do need to sell that dirt MG...........









before I get in trouble!

Being as you brought it up, everyone......see my add RTF real estate section!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> I do need to sell that dirt MG...........
> View attachment 90356
> 
> 
> ...


All I can say, rose, in framing out this ad in the CFB corner, is IF.

IF only the Huntsville Rockets had gotten that NFL franchise in the 60s - or 70s.

IF only me or Dieter Brock or, uh-huh, Duffy Boles had been a No. 1 draft choice of the Rockets.

IF only Monte Santo had become the Wernher von Braun Berchtesgaden Magic Space Kingdom - we could establish you as the Field Marshal der Wasservögel und Jagd mit Hunden and retain der Schloss von non Sturm und Drang roseberry. Javohl!










MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

You know I don't sprechen sie deutch MG. You also know, though as a matter of avoiding political discussion AND offending our most excellent friends from Tejas on the Brazos you have nglected the mention, that ALL those misses you noted are the fault of ONE lowlife politician moving OUR operation to Texas in the most pork barreling way conceivable! So allow me to add.....

If Joe Kennedy woulda raised his fine family as protestant we would not have needed *____* for electability in the south.......

If there was no Lee Harvey Oswald(and his accomplices on the grassy knowl) to steal our JFK, then *_ _ _ *woulda NEVER become president.........

Even IF Oswald "acted alone", he acted from a "school book depository". Why did it happen in this state, in a state building with a Vice President from the same state?. ........

"If not", as my cantankerous ol' Nannie used to say when we'd stay up late at her house watching launches, communications and splashdowns in the 60's, "for that sorry _ _ _ of a president from Texas *____*, everything we're watching woulda rightly been in Huntsville! That sorry _ _ _!"

Only three generations of north Alabamians, ending in mine, had total disdain for the president from Texas whose name, in respect for my Nannie, i cannot type. But for him, at every encounter of difficulty in life the cliché coulda, shoulda, woulda been......"HUNTSVILLE, WE HAVE A PROBLEM".

Plus we'd have everything you named we missed on, everything else in Houston, plus Rick's Cabaret!

Leaving that note, i love your pointy hatted interpretation of my "what if destiny"! However my pointy hatted destiny was set much earlier in life as depicted below. And you know the Ol Heidelberg, Mrs. Sherry loves the German influence on dining and it remains until today, see the toppers of the present below.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

roseberry said:


> I do need to sell that dirt MG...........
> View attachment 90356
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful place my friend! Should go quick!

For all those married men who have been there. My buddy was running late to our tee time today. I could tell he was perturbed. He proceeds to tell me he went to work at 7Am and then got a frantic call from his wife at 9:30. She apparently forgot to open the garage door and backed into it and was stuck. Couldn’t get out. She was frantic bc she didn’t want to be late for…..her nail appointment. He said “gotta rebuild my duck hunting fund now I guess!” Ha! 
Football season can’t come quick enough


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

And speaking of CFB - as was invoked in the "Whither Wayne?" virtual milk carton PSA below - what's this we're hearing about Ooogie on the outs at Clemps, jg? Dabo, say it ain't so about the 5-starriest QB of 'em all DJ Uiagalelei getting relegated to clipboard status.

Personally, I've evaluated the situation from a player personnel vantage and determined Ooogie just needs more










sure-,er,-handed receivers who look his fastball into their breadbasket...and run crisp buttonhook routes to a spot 










and come back for the ball. In other words, jg, Justyn Ross come home - to Allbroom With A Lake...










MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

It’s not exactly CFB, but I’m going to slide it in because I am rather proud of this young lady (Yes. That’s my wife.). It’s certainly not The Ole War Skule anymore (I was sighing so loudly & often during the commencement that folks around me had to have thought I had breathing issues.), but I don’t care. Friday of last week was when this was taken.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations to the lovely and brilliant Dr. Hawkes........and to our favorite salesman Jacob too


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> View attachment 90477
> 
> It’s not exactly CFB, but I’m going to slide it in because I am rather proud of this young lady (Yes. That’s my wife.). It’s certainly not The Ole War Skule anymore (I was sighing so loudly & often during the commencement that folks around me had to have thought I had breathing issues.), but I don’t care. Friday of last week was when this was taken.


Bravo Mr. and Mrs. Hawkes😀


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> Congratulations to the lovely and brilliant Dr. Hawkes........and to our favorite salesman Jacob too


Thank you!! Though I’m not much of a salesman.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Bravo Mr. and Mrs. Hawkes😀


Thank you, Dr. Ed!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Thank you!! Though I’m not much of a salesman.


Marrying a bright and beautiful woman like that........you're a salesman alright! 😉


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Marrying a bright and beautiful woman like that........you're a salesman alright! 😉


Somehow, I feel that she feels the same way about Jacob.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Bravo Mr. and Mrs. Hawkes😀


Wait - wouldn’t decorum dictate that the congratulations go to *Dr. *and _Mr_. Hawkes?

Whatever the order, it’s a big deal and glad Jacob landed it in the CFB thread—

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Wait - wouldn’t decorum dictate that the congratulations go to *Dr. *and _Mr_. Hawkes?
> 
> Whatever the order, it’s a big deal and glad Jacob landed it in the CFB thread—
> 
> MG


Yes of course, your humble servant was unaware of the degree of the accomplishment


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> Marrying a bright and beautiful woman like that........you're a salesman alright! 😉


I guess when you put it like that. LOL


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> Somehow, I feel that she feels the same way about Jacob.


LOL. I’m sure there have been times. Probably the most notable times are when I talk her to go deer hunting in the morning. Coffee, patience, & the promise of breakfast go a long ways.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> W the order, it’s a big deal and glad Jacob landed it in the CFB thread—
> 
> MG


Thank you!!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Cracker, to answer your question, I trust DJU at QB about the same way I trust my stomach after a local Mexican meal the next day. Fortunately, we open with several Marvin “cupcake” specials to open this season instead of UGA. Could be a new starter by week 4. Good news is our D is legit, o line is solid and and we have 3 legit studs at rb, pending injuries of course. I’d be disappointed if we aren’t a run it and try to stop us team when it’s all said and done. A different look than prior teams. But we aren’t in the same universe with Bama and OSU this year from what I’ve seen.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marv, we could have here a Dieter Brock Redux - the QB, not the BLM - by way of (Not the Hueytown) Gophers, 'Yotes and Winnipeg Blue Bombers, and "chauffeured" by 'Bama:









'He's dynamic': Jets QB Chris Streveler steals the show again, plus more observations


New York sat most of its starters, but it opened the door for big plays by others in 24-16 win over Falcons.




theathletic.com





MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Crackerd, The only subscription I have on the internet is for the internet because I haven't figured
out how to get it for free. But I guess from the yote comment that he is someone from USD. TBS,
he would not be the 1st from Vermillion. Ordell Braase.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Not a college football topic I just hope my friends here will be interested in the story.

Last weekend I made a trip to Springfield Missouri for the induction of my great friend and hunting buddy for 32 years, Mr. Willian Lee (Bill) Cooksey IV, into the "Legends of the Outdoors Hall of Fame".

Bill was inducted with seven other notable outdoorsmen and four annual/lifetime achievement award winners on Saturday at one of the Bass Pro Shop HQ's convention facilities. It was a wonderful luncheon event with entertainment, raffles, auctions and a fitting tribute to Mr. Ray Scott. I would have enjoyed this event, and would attend again, even if one of my best friends weren't being inducted.

In 1991 i moved to Memphis for a second time. During my first week back in town I visited a nearby laundry to drop off shirts for heavy starch. The young lady behind the counter was wearing a duck club hat and told me her husband had a duck lease. I gave her a card and later that week recieved a call, "Hey, this is Bill Cooksey. My friend Bryan Chandler and I are going over to our club in Waldenburg Saturday, would you like to drive over with us?"

Since that day, when we went in my truck because of the pitiful condition of theirs, we have shared countless truck seats, boat rides, pit benches, blind stools, shady sided oak trees, creek banks, buck brush stands and much, much more. We've hunted with each other's sons and fathers as lives began and faded away, through good times and rough always friends and hunting buds!

I can't remember a single hunt with Bill where at some point I didn't think, even if I didn't say it, "I might not have gotten that duck/flock right there in these decoys if Bill hadn't been here today."

Here's to you Cooksey!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

That’s really cool & I must admit, these personal stories are much better than the CFB talk.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

That is so cool! The only time I ever met Bill in person was on Main Street. I think he made it to the third round that year. 

I have kept in touch with him a bit over the years via text email and phone. 

This made my day! Chris.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That’s really cool & I must admit, these personal stories are much better than the CFB talk.


Welp, Jacob, I grudgingly (but only mildly grudgingly, and pretty whole 💕-edly) concur. Especially your and rose's most recent narratives - cap-D Delightful.

I only wish Mr. Atkinson would visit the CFB thread more 'sted of 🍒-picking so we can unanimously endorse the worthiness of Jimmy "Big Gamin'" Franklin in earning every Nittany Lion blue cent of his very, very justifiable contract! Just like your man the rapper B-Redstick Kelly of, you know, the unindicted Kelly musical family.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I found this little tidbit on page 5 of the Sports Section in the Dallas Morning News, no big deal, pun intended, eh?

Alabama coach Nick Saban is getting a new eight-year contract worth at least $93.6 million, eclipsing the recent megadeal of Southeastern Conference rival Kirby Smart.

The University of Alabama trustees compensation committee on Tuesday approved a one-year extension through Feb. 28, 2030 for the 70-year old Saban, who has led the Crimson Tide to six national titles. Saban’s deal averages out to $11.7 million per year, topping Smart’s $11.25 million pay at defending national champion Georgia.

The announcement comes a month after Smart agreed to a 10-year deal worth more than $110 million. The Bulldogs beat Alabama in the national championship game in January.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG, Marvin and Doc, true or false statement I'm about to make.......?

The most accurate passer ever to come out of Purdue University, Mr. Len Dawson, has died at 87!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> I found this little tidbit on page 5 of the Sports Section in the Dallas Morning News, no big deal, pun intended, eh?
> 
> Alabama coach Nick Saban is getting a new eight-year contract worth at least $93.6 million, eclipsing the recent megadeal of Southeastern Conference rival Kirby Smart.
> 
> The University of Alabama trustees compensation committee on Tuesday approved a one-year extension through Feb. 28, 2030 for the 70-year old Saban, who has led the Crimson Tide to six national titles. Saban’s deal averages out to $11.7 million per year, topping Smart’s $11.25 million pay at defending national champion Georgia.


All it says to me is Miss Terry must've meant it all them times when she said St. Nick weren't going nowhere - even she did do a little house hunting exercise in Austin.

If the 'Bama BOT said, You know, we can never pay Coach Saban enough," be it herewith known that millions of us Gumps would erupt in a chorus of "Why, we can sho' 'nuff try" and rally to the cause with our milk money, dedicated boiled peanuts allowance, Democratic party "walking-around money," field trial entry fees, etc. to get however many more zeroes in his salary line might be needed to reach "enough"



roseberry said:


> MG, Marvin and Doc, true or false statement I'm about to make.......?
> 
> The most accurate passer ever to come out of Purdue University, Mr. Len Dawson, has died at 87!


sorry, rose, too busy basking in your and Jacob's (and our jg's) recent narratives to think on this - but I'd be more inclined toward Drew Brees with a tad of Mike Phipps¹ thrown in for argument's sake (Bob Griese, nah).

¹Traded from the Browns to Da Bears once upon a time for a 1st round draft choice who was none other than Leighton, Ala.'s own Wizard of Oz, #82 in the Heart of Dixie - and Canton.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> MG, Marvin and Doc, true or false statement I'm about to make.......?
> 
> The most accurate passer ever to come out of Purdue University, Mr. Len Dawson, has died at 87!


Very true, a great QB, maybe the AFC’s best all time, my first favorite professional football player Dallas Texans 1962. Here he is taking a break on the sideline.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Purdue is "The Cradle" and the only team with 3 super bowl winning qb's.......or am I forgetting someone?

Great, great pic Doc, love it, love it, love it! Glad you were a fan, I was! 

That Griese kid was pretty special MG, but Phipps being a Boilermaker had escaped me, as had that Cleveland trade for some of that HWY 20 magic. Too bad we couldn't travel over for a Hazelwood or Courtland opener last Friday night!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Purdue is "The Cradle" and the only team with 3 super bowl winning qb's.......or am I forgetting someone?
> 
> Great, great pic Doc, love it, love it, love it! Glad you were a fan, I was!
> 
> That Griese kid was pretty special MG, but Phipps being a Boilermaker had escaped me, as had that Cleveland trade for some of that HWY 20 magic. Too bad we couldn't travel over for a Hazelwood or Courtland opener last Friday night!


Nothing quite like a Fresca and a cigarette to rejuvenate you 😳 I think that was pre Gatorade days


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Nicotine for the nerves! Maris used it to hit his, but Mcguire and Sosa's choice somehow less acceptable? Lol


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Nicotine for the nerves! Maris used it to hit his, but Mcguire and Sosa's choice somehow less acceptable? Lol


The creatine not nicotine bros. Plus, Sosa used to pee on his hands to calm his calluses, or maybe to sterilize 'em, sumpin' like that. Also a knock against McGwire was his blood bro the 6-foot-8 QB NFL bust - he needed nicotine to stunt his growth probably somewhere around the 7th grade.

And you left out the slumlord, 'roid lord, J-Lo-dumped and chronic distended Adam's apple come clutch time victim, A-Fraud, of "the cream and the clear" infamy. Of course he was the rare individual on the big stage who got downsized in by juicing, except for NYY's accidental World Series win in '09 which seems like '90 years ago.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> MG, Marvin and Doc, true or false statement I'm about to make.......?
> 
> The most accurate passer ever to come out of Purdue University, Mr. Len Dawson, has died at 87!


I’m sorry, but Cool Brees is the best I’ve seen. I remember watching him @ Purdue while in HS. Was one of the 1st “Passing spread offenses”. Totally enjoyable to watch.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I’m sorry, but Cool Brees is the best I’ve seen. I remember watching him @ Purdue while in HS. Was one of the “Passing spread offenses”. Totally enjoyable to watch.


Austin Westlake was 16-0 his senior year in HS, named Texas HS offensive football player of the year and incredibly was not recruited in state by his hometown team or TAMU 😳


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Austin Westlake was 16-0 his senior year in HS, named Texas HS offensive football player of the year and incredibly was not recruited in state by his hometown team or TAMU 😳


All because of his height if memory serves me right. To be fair, I think he probably was better off in Joe Tiller’s system. Possibly the only time period I recall wanting to go to West Lafayette for any reason.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

EdA said:


> Austin Westlake was 16-0 his senior year in HS, named Texas HS offensive football player of the year and incredibly was not recruited in state by his hometown team or TAMU 😳


Drew Brees is a man of very High character
As such he wouldn't have been a really good fit for the short horns or Aggies programs
So there is that


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

tigerfan said:


> Drew Brees is a man of very High character
> As such he wouldn't have been a really good fit for the short horns or Aggies programs
> So there is that


He weren't no really good fit for his physical in Miami, either, according to the Dolphins' team doctor - and a program in Tuscaloosa may one day erect a statue of Brees' busted wing (shoulder) in tribute to the doc (of whom the then-Miami head coach said "didn't know his ass from a handful of sand"). Rather fortuitously for we gumps, ol' South Fla. sawbones didn't know his arse from a handful-plus of future CFB national championship rings, either...

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

tigerfan said:


> Drew Brees is a man of very High character
> As such he wouldn't have been a really good fit for the short horns or Aggies programs
> So there is that


Careful about being sanctimonious 😉








Mizzou football player Stacy Brown arrested on drugs, weapon charges early Monday morning


A Missouri football player was arrested early Monday morning for allegedly possessing and delivering a controlled substance and unlawfully possessing a firearm.



www.columbiatribune.com












NCAA hits Missouri with postseason ban for academic scandal


Three different athletic programs are facing a postseason ban.




saturdaytradition.com


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I like the smack talk......real football must be getting close!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I knew he was a sckrimp!









ESPN’s Todd McShay talks about the one knock on Alabama quarterback Bryce Young


McShay has Young as the second-best quarterback in the 2022 NFL Draft class.




www.saturdaydownsouth.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> I like the smack talk......real football must be getting close!


rose, I pretty much, all but unadulturatedly, agree with you. But I think we need to wave one more conciliatory mesquite branch for our elders here on the CFB thread, one in particular. Just pretend the topic of discussion below pulled from the archives was centered on a certain rtf CFB thread participant, a prior participant it's true, who we hope to retrieve from his FB bivouac and again have the opportunity to defend from the torment of free speech, ageism and of course Jimbloviation and aTm monopolizing 5-stars...






MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> rose, I pretty much, all but unadulturatedly, agree with you. But I think we need to wave one more conciliatory mesquite branch for our elders here on the CFB thread, one in particular. Just pretend the topic of discussion below pulled from the archives was centered on a certain rtf CFB thread participant, a prior participant it's true, who we hope to retrieve from his FB bivouac and again have the opportunity to defend from the torment of free speech, ageism and of course Jimbloviation and aTm monopolizing 5-stars...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faux outrage from Mike BTM Gundy, he looked a lot better then☹


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> rose, I pretty much, all but unadulturatedly, agree with you. But I think we need to wave one more conciliatory mesquite branch for our elders here on the CFB thread, one in particular. Just pretend the topic of discussion below pulled from the archives was centered on a certain rtf CFB thread participant, a prior participant it's true, who we hope to retrieve from his FB bivouac and again have the opportunity to defend from the torment of free speech, ageism and of course Jimbloviation and aTm monopolizing 5-stars...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was me last year on my birthday.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> I like the smack talk......real football must be getting close!


rose, dunno, maybe it’s geriatric maturity (fat chance) or maybe I’m just vouchsafing a tad of magnanimity to the rare recent appearance on the rtf CFB thread by Mr. Atkinson, but I’m having a rethink on all the smack. I mean, I’ve even gone so far as to purchase NWT our Jacob a piece of designer apparel to help him with, you know, his “transitioning” - Lord have mercy, not that there’s anything wrong with that! I hope in my gump heart of hearts that you get a lot of, what’s that they say?, non-binary?, yeah, may you wear it with a great sense of non-CFB-binary “pride,” Jacob! Just don’t let Dr. Hawkes do any kind of, you know, phrenological studying on you
because of it—









MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Local sports talk station in DFW is quite good, KTCK, The Ticket, the drive time hosts were bagging on Jimbo for running an antiquated run first offense while acknowledging that he had assembled a dazzling array of talented players, perhaps they can overcome his offensive ineptness 😉


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Here's a tale of teen phenom, CFB choices and hopefully continued NFL survival and eventual thriving - and boy, do we ever miss Sills V's grandpappy, the venerable and retriever omniscient Mr. A. Nelson Sills. Miss him equally in the football film room and on the "retriever playing fields" and technical waters of his design -









Delaware teen-phenom David Sills finding the spotlight – and football – at Giants camp


NY Giants' David Sills has stepped up in recent days after putting together a solid if not spectacular training camp in another push to make roster.



www.delawareonline.com





MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Here's a tale of teen phenom, CFB choices and hopefully continued NFL survival and eventual thriving - and boy, do we ever miss Sills V's grandpappy, the venerable and retriever omniscient Mr. A. Nelson Sills. Miss him equally in the football film room and on the "retriever playing fields" and technical waters of his design -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite a tale of being persistent and never giving up on a dream


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Huskers and Noles.......per the catch in my knee this morning.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Huskers and Noles.......per the catch in my knee this morning.


So not the chimp Girardi brains and the Pittsburgh-area ‘Quesnes?

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Here's a tale of teen phenom, CFB choices and hopefully continued NFL survival and eventual thriving - and boy, do we ever miss Sills V's grandpappy, the venerable and retriever omniscient Mr. A. Nelson Sills. Miss him equally in the football film room and on the "retriever playing fields" and technical waters of his design -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update - followed him in college - then he went off the radar -
Now know why.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

To continue the rhyme and alliteration.......,"Not according to the Swami pains!"


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, poor swami, poorer Scott Frost. Will the Huskers EVER win a close one!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Wow, poor swami, poorer Scott Frost. Will the Huskers EVER win a close one!


Their worst decision ever was abandoning the Big 8 and their historic rivalry with Oklahoma thereby losing their recruiting contacts with Texas HS football, much like Arkansas the grass wasn’t really greener.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Wow, poor swami, poorer Scott Frost. Will the Huskers EVER win a close one!


swami is resilient, Huskers are first-degree Frost-bitten for good. Apropos DrEdA's assessment of NU's program, oughta consider dropping down to FCS and getting back with their natural rivals in the Dakota Territory and Big Sky - when was their last meaningful game, the Big 12 championship with Mr. Suh that they lost to the 'sippers in '08? I guess with his dumbarse onside kick in Dublin that turned the game around, "a touch of Frosty" was trying to give Irish rugger fans an idea of what the ruck looks like in 'Merican football. What a bum, hate it for a storied program sinking to low after low - whither the Black Shirts anyhow but tattered remains with Northwestern going off for 500 yards - embarrassing.

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

And another thing, swami - don't sleep on Bert Bulimia and the Illini. Man knows how to coach B1G football even if the rude awakening came where the grass ain't greener unless ol' Jay-REE J. say (and pay) so.

MG


----------



## taeicher (Jun 25, 2017)

EdA said:


> the grass wasn’t really greener


Maybe not the grass... but the money is


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

taeicher said:


> Maybe not the grass... but the money is


True but thus far the dollars have not translated into wins


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

I don’t follow football. Maybe someone here knows. I found this article in an old magazine that my mother in law had.
Did this guy make it in the NFL?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Never a fan of Notre Dame football but after watching a segment on ESPN about new head coach 36 year old Marcus Freeman I’ll be rooting for them more often than not


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Had a couple of female engineers working in our area who had ND on their diploma. 
Not impressed, in fact, not impressed by a lot of folks from name schools.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> True but thus far the dollars have not translated into wins


If Jimbo go Texas 8&4 again, he (and Our Wayne) will hear same and at 12th Man volume decibel levels. Who knows, Wayne may even break radio silence and incommunicado status with a YouTube video calling for Jimbo's repatriation to Butcher Holler as World's Richest Hillbilly with his aTm buyout - of course we gumps wouldn't like that a'tall 'cause it might mean Bebes Stallings is in the bullpen tanned, rested and ready to return to the frenemy sidelines










MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

drunkenpoacher said:


> I don’t follow football. Maybe someone here knows. I found this article in an old magazine that my mother in law had.
> Did this guy make it in the NFL?
> 
> View attachment 90595


Rental car and cutlery pitchman who never quite learned to run through airports with a knife in his hand pointed downward...

Rumor is USC will grant him amnesty to practice his craft on Traveler and net enough proceeds through French charcuterie sales to bail the athletic department out of debt in case the B1G membership deal falls through

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

He ain't got time for y'alls foolishness. There's been, as he said it would be, no rest for him making sure the killers of Ron Goldman and Nicole Brown Simpson are brought to justice.¹




¹the golf corses of the western hemisphere have been eliminated as hiding places of these killers.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Ain't no ham like Birmingham!









Report: Former Alabama running back Brian Robinson shot in attempted robbery


NFL Network’s Mike Garafolo reports that former Alabama running back Brian Robinson has been shot.




www.wbrc.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Ain't no ham like Birmingham!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rose, them TV clowns from the 'ham put the jacking in the wrong 'hood - happened in a Our Nation's Capital 'hood.

Robinson is a tough Tuscaloosa kid and a favorite of those of us who root for them that persevere and believe they will do it over four years - and ain't even 5-stars!

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Ain't no ham like Birmingham!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





crackerd said:


> rose, them TV clowns from the 'ham put the jacking in the wrong 'hood - happened in a Our Nation's Capital 'hood.
> 
> Robinson is a tough Tuscaloosa kid and a favorite of those of us who root for them that persevere and believe they will do it over four years - and ain't even 5-stars!
> 
> MG


It is a sad commentary on our nation that thugs feel entitled. 
Sadder still is that here are folks that feel the thugs are the victim.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Couple of good what we used to call "intersectional games" getting the season started. State Penn as the Nittany Valley institution may be known without further adieu got Big Games James Franklin's richly deserved contract off to a good start by not losing to Purdue for the first time in some 7,000 days, 38-31, as Big Blown Jeff Brohm's Boilermakers let another one get away late. And Pitt-West Va. showed that real ethnic grudge and hillbilly hatin'-on football never gets old but gets missed in a hurry when there ain't no Backyard Brawl - also was a good outcome for the environment with no expanded carbon footprint from all them torched front porch couches that come with every 'Eers victory (few and far between of late*). 

And if rose is keeping score at home, Bear Bryant's great grandson transferred from 'Bama to play for Herm Edwards at 'Zona State - and showed up tonight in the same place on the depth chart as in Tuscaloosa - 3rd string QB. So further proof if needed that the grass really is browner when Saban says (please) go away so we can bring in another 5-star or 4.9-star...

MG

*Good alumni news, however, as David Sills V made NYG's 53-man roster - here's rootin' for his good health and prosperity if he can establish himself as receiver (and special teams gunner) in the league and I got a feeling Grandpa A. Nelson Sills is working behind the scenes upstairs seeing to that.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

12 teams - 4 highest rated champs in power 5 play teams get a 1st week bye -
other 8 play a play inat highest rated team's field - next 2 weeks are bowl games -
Minimum 3 wins to be champ - last game special - the gumps will have to play
rather than talk their way in - for once the big guys got it right - Good for them!
by 2026 at the latest.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

And you know, Marv, if only they booked an expanded playoff field effective immediately, it would include the No. 11 team nationally and preseason Pac-12 champion *Zer-0-gon*. Wait, is that “the” *Zer-0-gon* we all know and laugh at as a lightweight among lightweights, only down four TDs at halftime and “led” by (sorry, rose) Bo Pix Pac the Heisman candidate transfer from All Bran?

MG


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

The TE for Georgia, is that Sasquatch?


Braelon is coming.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> And you know, Marv, if only they booked an expanded playoff field effective immediately, it would include the No. 11 team nationally and preseason Pac-12 champion *Zer-0-gon*. Wait, is that “the” *Zer-0-gon* we all know and laugh at as a lightweight among lightweights, only down four TDs at halftime and “led” by (sorry, rose) Bo Pix Pac the Heisman candidate transfer from All Bran?
> MG


A little brutal in your analysis perhaps. 
The ducks will not win the PAC-???.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

road kill said:


> The TE for Georgia, is that Sasquatch?


Stan, they got two of 'em, as in my affirmative response: The TEs for Georgia, *they* are Sasquatches. Two best in the country, what a force to have QB only needs to get the ball out about 3 yards and .03 seconds and they do the rest. Sasquatch A, 6-7 1/2, 275 pounds and hurdling tacklers. Sasquatch B, only about 240 but at 19 years old most complete player in the country.

Meanwhile, Marv, unlike them 'Dawgs' TEs, Pac-12 is getting *smaller* in stature every year - can you say an expanded 124-team playoff might get them representation without validation?

Good week 1 recap here - especially liked the hometown exuberance of the Delaware coach cussin' like a sailor in Annapolis dropping the F-bomb in his pride at beating Navy and being a transitioning transgəndər coach (i.e., the Men Blue Hens), I think...not that there's anything wrong with that...









College football is back! So are Georgia and Bama, and maybe even USC


Sometimes the things we think we know are actually true, like Georgia and Alabama still being dominant and the Pac-12 already losing all its playoff hope in Week 1. But we had our fair share of surprises too.




www.espn.com





MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I've been busy, forgot about Thursday games and not as excited as usual for football.......which seems odd for one who is a fan of a team with a returning Heisman qb for the first time in history? But here's my observations, before I read MG's from espn.....


Arkansas has a tough dual threat qb......that's better than last year.

Anthony Richardson looks like Tebow but may be a better passer. They shoulda put him on defense for the last Utah drive.

App State/Tar heals......craziness.

The difference, Sasquatch never shows up when you're looking for him, the te's are completely opposite. Stetson Bennett, whatcha gonna say?

I hope the TOSU receiver is ok.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, and Coach Kyle is always a fave but, Kyle it's not a dry heat! Black silk? There is not enough antiperspirant in the world for that fashion choice in early September Swamp!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Pac-12 is getting *smaller* in stature every year -





roseberry said:


> a fan of a team with a returning Heisman qb for the first time in history?


Just a little reminder - UT state plays the same level of FB that North Dakota plays.
At about the same level of accomplishment. Cupcake accomplishment regards.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Just a little reminder - UT state plays the same level of FB that North Dakota plays.
> At about the same level of accomplishment. Cupcake accomplishment regards.


Sorry, Marv - wrong again. Nobody’s putting them up for inclusion yet in the more Lilliputian by the minute Pac-12, but they could - after all they won the Mountain West Conference championship last year. And you know what, I have it on fairly good cred that the Mountain West would consider a merger with the more Lilliputian by the minute Pac-12



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Group_of_Five_conferences



rose, I thought the Ute DB gave a vivid depiction of Swamp fever last evening that was a pretty good portent of what was to gag, er, come up. Stick with it for the second act - [email protected] impressive to an old puker like me—


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

You never disappoint with your knowledge.
But UT State is a CUPCAKE.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> You never disappoint with your knowledge.
> But UT State is a CUPCAKE.


Marv, my knowledge ain’t Jack (or Jacks, who almost snared a B1G’un last night), and I agree with your rating system for the most part. But it would seem to us gumps that St. Saban be a pretty good operator with great ore to work with, so who be we to question why (or how) that ore gets melded, more often than not into a finished crystal football—

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

You know way more than I do, which is enough for me.
I'm looking forward to the FBS playoff system to see if 
those of us who felt it would be a good thing were correct. 
Will only have to live into my 11thdecade to do so, 
complete with marbles.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I looked back on my posts. Sure enough, I never said one word about Utah State, their worthiness as an opponent or lack thereof. Alls I said was that I haven't been that big on give-a-darn about Bama, Pac12 or any other college football this year........yet. Why you dont like that boy Marv, he's little, thin, wirey(like I have you pictured) and from Pasadena?

As for cupcakes, and my profile bears this out, I like them. The peanut butter at Nancy's Lunch Box are excellent(Rainsville, Alabama Wed-Sat 11 'till 2). I also admired the ones at Howards Restaurant(Ider, Alabama, dinner and supper daily. Buffet with EVERYTHING good, but the pizza and calzones are better than Brooklyn, Chicago, Palermo)yesterday, and plan to try them soon.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> You know way more than I do, which is enough for me.
> I'm looking forward to the FBS playoff system to see if
> those of us who felt it would be a good thing were correct.
> Will only have to live into my 11thdecade to do so,
> complete with marbles.



No one can wait to see Oregon/Georgia again........you will see! As I've said from the start 4 has been too many!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> I looked back on my posts. Sure enough, I never said one word about Utah State, their worthiness as an opponent or lack thereof. Alls I said was that I haven't been that big on give-a-darn about Bama, Pac12 or any other college football this year........yet. Why you dont like that boy Marv, he's little, thin, wirey(like I have you pictured) and from Pasadena?
> 
> As for cupcakes, and my profile bears this out, I like them. The peanut butter at Nancy's Lunch Box are excellent(Rainsville, Alabama Wed-Sat 11 'till 2). I also admired the ones at Howards Restaurant(Ider, Alabama, dinner and supper daily. Buffet with EVERYTHING good, but the pizza and calzones are better than Brooklyn, Chicago, Palermo)yesterday, and plan to try them soon.


Actually, I'm about 50% over my playing weight, working very hard to take a lot of that off as I have an arthritic
hip. Where's Pasadena?

Until you've worked a threshing crew for a couple of weeks will you understand what good food is.
Home grown, all organic, all delectable.



roseberry said:


> No one can wait to see Oregon/Georgia again........you will see! As I've said from the start 4 has been too many!


Regardless of what you gumps favor (I was going to use think & realized no gump does that) -
championships need to be earned.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob, asking at halftime for a friend - OK, for a friend’s imaginary girlfriend: are Le Smiles and Rosy Finch Boyz-1 back as analysts in Baton Rouge? Or, based on as inept a first half as I’ve seen since the Curly era, has the Irish pixie dust already turned to recycled epsom salt?

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Watched the 1st half & part of the 3rd quarter & the end when LSU scored 2 TD's. 
Streaky play - liked both QB's - but I don't know much. Entertaining game.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Two words,........SPECIAL TEAMS!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Two words,........SPECIAL TEAMS!


Knucklehead defensive plays by both teams, do they not understand the rules about leading with the helmet, hitting the QB long after he has thrown a pass, or dbs grabbing and holding hands with the receiver?


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Braelon Allen
14 carries
148 yards
2 TDs

He will be 19 January 20th.

Amazing talent!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Knucklehead defensive plays by both teams, do they not understand the rules about leading with the helmet, hitting the QB long after he has thrown a pass, or dbs grabbing and holding hands with the receiver?


Jacob failed to respond to my halftime plea, but I have reason to believe that “The One Big Happy Family Rappa” (Kelly’s dual purpose South Boston and Suth’n monicker) will announce today the appointment of defensive “interns” sMiles and Oregano to lay waste to them aforementioned deficiencies.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

DJ Ukulele looked like he's got some confidence going. Nice late second half for the young man. Clemson is looking good.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I’m going to be a little forthcoming on this one. I only watched the game on Sunday night for the entire weekend. A 12 hour drive to K.C. on Thursday to go spend a few days with Melissa before the 50 day shutdown starts tonight back here in The BR. The drive back yesterday was kinda for the birds, but somethings are more important than CFB. The 1st picture is from Saturday evening and the 2nd was before the 4th quarter started. As you can see, she was definitely thrilled with LSU’s play throughout the 1st 3 quarters.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


>


I can confirm that LSU just had yet another FG/PAT blocked & muffed another punt.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Jacob, asking at halftime for a friend - OK, for a friend’s imaginary girlfriend: are Le Smiles and Rosy Finch Boyz-1 back as analysts in Baton Rouge? Or, based on as inept a first half as I’ve seen since the Curly era, has the Irish pixie dust already turned to recycled epsom salt?
> 
> MG


No way. Obviously it’s a little frustrating that they didn’t get the W, but this year is all about laying the foundation. Judge this team in 2 months, not after the worst possible performance. There’s a plethora of things I could bring up about the game, but it’s not like anyone who watches football would have missed them. Several things have been brought up already.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Perhaps you can confirm if it’s true or not that some LSU fans were calling out Coach Kelly as the “fake Ed O”
And BTW what’s with the salt and pepper whiskers, I think of you as just a blond haired kid.😉


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

i certainly can’t confirm that one. I honestly can’t imagine that. 

Those are wisdom whiskers. LOL. That’s the story I’m going with, anyway.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wisdom Whiskers! I like it!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Wisdom Whiskers! I like it!


Me too - just want to be sure Our Jacob didn't buy 'em at an estate sale "pre-grown" by the late Huey P. "The Kingfish" Long, who once added about 17 centimeters to the (Jacob intonation here) Old War Skule's concrete swimmin' hole so it would be about 1/2 cm longer than the Olympic pool built by Haile Selassie, emperor of Ethiopia and Lion of Judah and thus the world's largest. That's the kind of folly I see in The 'Who having committed 60 large to the rappin' suth'n leprechaun but, hey, 'Who knows, if the Brian Kelly Coaching Clinic adds Zydeco to their curriculum, he may at least help y'all make some of it back, Jacob - and of course I've been known to be wrong before about CFB coaches (but not about unloading sonnyboy Shula the altar boy at 'Bama which led to the divine intervention that brought us gumps St. Nick).

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> divine intervention that brought us gumps St. Nick).
> MG


Factoid - the only AL coach that never lost a game - Mike Price


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Me too - just want to be sure Our Jacob didn't buy 'em at an estate sale "pre-grown" by the late Huey P. "The Kingfish" Long, who once added about 17 centimeters to the (Jacob intonation here) Old War Skule's concrete swimmin' hole so it would be about 1/2 cm longer than the Olympic pool built by Haile Selassie, emperor of Ethiopia and Lion of Judah and thus the world's largest. That's the kind of folly I see in The 'Who having committed 60 large to the rappin' suth'n leprechaun but, hey, 'Who knows, if the Brian Kelly Coaching Clinic adds Zydeco to their curriculum, he may at least help y'all make some of it back, Jacob - and of course I've been known to be wrong before about CFB coaches (but not about unloading sonnyboy Shula the altar boy at 'Bama which led to the divine intervention that brought us gumps St. Nick).
> 
> MG


He will be just fine.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> He will be just fine.


Maybe but in the post game interview he looked very uncomfortable


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Maybe but in the post game interview he looked very uncomfortable


I thought it was more disbelief, which was understandable, IMO. Malik Nabers hadn’t dropped a pass or punt in weeks before Sunday. The way Masson Smith tore his ACL, who by all accounts was going to be all world this year. Ali Gaye going old school WWF Donk The Clown with the best example of no ambiguity on a targeting call. The chip shot FG & PAT blocked. I don’t blame him for looking like he was living in The Twilight Zone.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Keeping it light in week 1 and not over analyzing. 










“You smell that? Napalm son. Nothing else in the world smells like that. Smelled like….victory!” 

Robert Duvall is a great actor and Clemson fan.

Also, opening day dove hand here.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok, so I was pleased with the passing calls on the last drive to get the ball into #8's hands. It had to be done for many reasons not least of which was his psychological well being to play ball in the future.

BUT, if I was Kelly there is NO WAY, NO CHANCE, ZIP, NADDA, NEVER going to be a situation where I put that kid under an incoming punt/kick this season. Two reasons, one is that he cannot possibly have confidence in his abilities this season and two is that if he muffs another one he could be damaged goods forever.

How would you guys handle it?

BTW Marvin, Nancy's Lunchbox had the Rice, Bowling Green, Kent State peanut butter special today.........


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose (and Jacob), couldn't help notice the Nancy's Lunchbox cupcake flourish - the Nutter Butter cookie bringing up the rear - bears a striking resemblance to the furrowed brow below belonging to the rap and overcupcaked rep artist known as One Big Happy Family Kelly 



Jacob Hawkes said:


>


MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567985350353760256


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

The fake Matthew was better than the fake Nick, no one can portray that air of indifference as well as the real thing can, expect some chest thumping from Austin and a severe beat down from Tuscaloosa. Hey teasips,welcome to the SEC! Alabama 41 Teasips 17.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> The fake Matthew was better than the fake Nick, no one can portray that air of indifference as well as the real thing can, expect some chest thumping from Austin and a severe beat down from Tuscaloosa. Hey teasips, welcome to the SEC! Alabama 41 Teasips 17.


rose, dunno how I feel about such an endorsement from a supporter of our parallel coachiverse school - maybe like when your hot soon-to-be ex-sister-in-law comes on to you before your divorce is final and suggests that you hook up, but do it in separate sleeping bags. In any event I next expect Our Wayne to come back on here and say he and General Gates have been gameplanning on 'Bama's behalf for two solid months to ensure the outcome goes against the other half of Tejas. However, it could be Hey teasips, welcome to the SEC, 'Bama *141*, 'Sips 17 and still wouldn't scratch the surface for the lifelong vengeance I've wanted exacted from Jan. 1, 1965 when Joe Willie and we wuz robbed and jobbed 21-17.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> rose, dunno how I feel about such an endorsement from a supporter of our parallel coachiverse school - maybe like when your hot soon-to-be ex-sister-in-law comes on to you before your divorce is final and suggests that you hook up, but do it in separate sleeping bags. In any event I next expect Our Wayne to come back on here and say he and General Gates have been gameplanning on 'Bama's behalf for two solid months to ensure the outcome goes against the other half of Tejas. However, it could be Hey teasips, welcome to the SEC, 'Bama *141*, 'Sips 17 and still wouldn't scratch the surface for the lifelong vengeance I've wanted exacted from Jan. 1, 1965 when Joe Willie and we wuz robbed and jobbed 21-17.
> 
> MG


Had you been hearing “Texas Fight” for the past 57 years since then you would want Bama 1410 sips ZERO
Saw varsity’s horns off regards


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

It will be interesting, and an important tell, to see how many yards the fine Texas running back gains today. That's what I'm looking at.

Plus I'm gonna try to watch that Wisconsin running back RK is talking about today.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, too late for rtf rat poison in the Saban sense of the term, but for divertissement I’ve been trying Aggiedly (rhymes with doggedly) to unearth Our Wayne’s whereabouts - and think I’ve found him! Under a nom de guerre or three, of course, but here you go, and pore over the drawlin’details:



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ty_Hardin



And now for the ‘sips’ slaught - or slaughter.

MG


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Coach St. Nick is in danger of getting gored by the horns


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

captain2560 said:


> Coach St. Nick is in danger of getting gored by the horns


Looks like Gary Patterson was a good hire


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

1:42 until WAYNE IS BACK! LOL


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Oh my! That was almost a Whoa Nellie….OU beware?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

St Nick escapes by the skin of his teeth. But Alabama has shown some weaknesses that can be exploited.
I congratulate Texas on a great effort.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

roseberry said:


> 1:42 until WAYNE IS BACK! LOL


Very entertaining game.
It looked like the refs had a few first game Jitters
Rose if that field go by a kicker named Auburn had stood up would that have been like salt in the wounds for Bama fans?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

captain2560 said:


> St Nick escapes by the skin of his teeth. But Alabama has shown some weaknesses that can be exploited.
> I congratulate Texas on a great effort.


1 missed tackle from being relegated to the scrap heap.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Just win. You don’t have to be the best team in the country each week. You just have to be the best team in the stadium.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

tigerfan said:


> Very entertaining game.
> It looked like the refs had a few first game Jitters
> Rose if that field go by a kicker named Auburn had stood up would that have been like salt in the wounds for Bama fans?


They’re so spoiled winning by only a FG to a former assistant coach is salt enough😀


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

If the Aggies don’t get it in gear soon there will be no joy in College Station tonight and we may have heard the last from Senor Nutt 😳 This will be much worse than an Alabama 1 point win on the road against a top 25 opponent. Losing to Appalachian State at home could be a head coach firing event.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

App freakin State!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Whoever’s been payin’ NIL dough on a per syllable basis for all that Jimbloviatin’ ain’t gonna get much ROI tonight.

Just call ‘em *Texas 8 (probably fewer) & Forlorn*, and Jimbloviatin’ away their football budget—hell, Wayne ain’t comin’ back here unless he joins the monastery at Incarnate Word U. as Abbot and Cardinal Chaplain Nutt.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I am sure Jimbo and his bride will enjoy their millions, the big money Aggie faithful are currently horrified and thinking about their next head coach. The taste of this one will linger and linger and linger………..pathetic😳


----------



## DavidC (Feb 2, 2015)

Since I have lived in the Mountain State for about five years of my adult life, all I have to say is....

GO HERD!!!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

DavidC said:


> Since I have lived in the Mountain State for about five years of my adult life, all I have to say is....
> 
> GO HERD!!!


Amen! Teared up over that'un - saw it coming from a mile away or at least from the 'Shoe last week, but undeniably school's biggest win since the team plane went down 50-odd years ago and tore Marshall asunder, and Thunderin' Herd Coach Charles Huff is an old Eastern Shore boy of solid stock and St. Nick's No. 1 acolyte and possible successor at 'Bama. Had Marshall focused and outplaying ND in every facet and was a joy to hear in the postgame interview. Like you've been there before, as Saban says, and channeling him almost word-for-word on how and why the Herd winning was no surprise to the head coach. We are - we are all Marshall indeed!

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> 1 missed tackle from being relegated to the scrap heap.


How does one get to the scrap heap by losing a single game?

It's not like for one loss they sentence a team to playing in the Pac12 for 3 to 5 seasons with opportunity for parole.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

roseberry said:


> How does one get to the scrap heap by losing a single game?
> 
> It's not like for one loss they sentence a team to playing in the Pac12 for 3 to 5 seasons with opportunity for parole.


One way is to soil the bed against "Wasu"-"the Cougs" on national TV.

Bucky sends his apologies!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Doc, nobody's getting fired today. It will be one "hard to swallow" loss that will focus the kids for a 10 win season.(disagreeing with MG in that prediction) 

But in an instance like this, the NIL could become a coaching dream. Imagine Jimbo, "Ok young man. You're getting paid just like me, FOR PERFORMANCE! You'll get cut off if you can't win, JUST LIKE ME!" Or Saban, "A'ight Mr. Fansville, Heisman House, commercial shooter. Keep up what you did yesterday and you'll be standing beside me and staring in the "Clip Board House" commercial next week!"


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Marvin S said:


> But UT State is a CUPCAKE.


crackerd & roseberry - just a little reminder - check UT State score this AM -
Notice their opponent.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> How does one get to the scrap heap by losing a single game?
> 
> It's not like for one loss they sentence a team to playing
> in the Pac12 for 3 to 5 seasons with opportunity for parole.


John, Your guy has the horses, the reputation, & the facilities. 
Had that safety completed the tackle yesterday AL would be 1 - 1.
Your QB saved Saban's azz. 



road kill said:


> One way is to soil the bed against "Wasu"-"the Cougs" on national TV.
> 
> Bucky sends his apologies!


RK - when you hired this coach I was surprised, based on WI's record & long term reputation. 
The Coug coach will not be there long, he has all the appearances of someone who will move 
to greener pastures, rightfully so.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 2, 2015)

crackerd said:


> Amen! Teared up over that'un - saw it coming from a mile away or at least from the 'Shoe last week, but undeniably school's biggest win since the team plane went down 50-odd years ago and tore Marshall asunder, and Thunderin' Herd Coach Charles Huff is an old Eastern Shore boy of solid stock and St. Nick's No. 1 acolyte and possible successor at 'Bama. Had Marshall focused and outplaying ND in every facet and was a joy to hear in the postgame interview. Like you've been there before, as Saban says, and channeling him almost word-for-word on how and why the Herd winning was no surprise to the head coach. We are - we are all Marshall indeed!
> 
> MG


You think the voters will let the Irish slip past #10 in the polls? 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

DavidC said:


> You think the voters will let the Irish slip past #10 in the polls? 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


Of course they will - that gives them the storyline NS(hame) has never had a coach start his career 0-3 and looky here at we've got to pick on: Ty Willingham Part Deux. Which will go on as thick as the undeserved adulation Marcus Freeman got as The Chosen as practically deigned by Touchdown Jesus.

Got an interesting season ahead, I'm going to beat rose on the pessimistic prognostication front by saying 'Bama will lose two games but make the CFB playoff by beating them Dawgs again in the SEC Championship, just like last year and just like Coach Kirby's hoping for in order to refocus his juggernaut ova theah 'Tween the Hedges.

Oh, yeah, and there's prognostication optimism, too: Bill O'Brien, at Saban's "strong suggestion" will be named HC and athletic director at HBCU Stillman four games into the season, effective immediately as funded by the philanthropic Saban and charged with reviving a dormant program - the opposite of what he was unable to do at 'Bama: keep a well-oiled and player personnel dynamo going when Alabama's on offense. Bryce Young, reigning Heisman winner, will replace O'Bum as OC and become the inaugural winner of the newly named Heisman-Plus, which goes to the player-coach who best exemplifies what the NIL era stands for: CFB players as school employees _and_ student athletes.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


>


Hahahaha…..😂 good stuff


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

That's the best SEC Short yet Jacob!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Hahahaha…..😂 good stuff


Yes sir. Trust me, that LSU tidbit was soooo true.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> That's the best SEC Short yet Jacob!


Pretty good. No doubt.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

One of my auburn buds sent me this pic today........though I didn't see the game I told him one of 3 things happened there.......

1. That's a boog transfer and it hasn't been coached out of him yet?

2. Bryce Young said another prayer, like at auburn last year, and The Good Lord blinded the.refs just like he did the Assyrians for Elisha in Second Kings 6:13-18?

3. The Big12 crew has magically thrown a game for Bama just like any SEC crew will during conference play each year?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

The entire article is worth it if you have time. If not, the initial definition of "Appalachia" is worth the 3 minutes.........









The Painful Intervention: Part One — Coach O’Brien, for the love of God, help your team out


Bill O’Brien has the mind of an addict. This is the intervention.




www.rollbamaroll.com


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Brutal!

There is no colder seat in college football than the one in College Station, Texas.
It’s a maroon and white Lazy-Boy recliner made of crisp $100 bills, and it comes with air conditioned vents set 72 degrees, a ‘fridge on the side with a built-in remote control for the 96-inch screen TV.
The best part, the man who sits in this recliner didn’t even have to pay for it even though he makes about $9 million a year.


Jimbo Fisher is not The Man. He is The King. And God doesn’t have to save This King.

Texas A&M does every day.
Jimbo Fisher is still the right hire for Texas A&M.
Because, with Texas A&M, it’s not the coach. It’s the job.
Texas A&M lured away a coach who was five years removed from winning a national title. The Aggies were not going to get much better than that, and they still aren’t.


The Aggies have no choice but to bow to their King, and just pray that God allows a tradition that is unlike any other in college football changes soon.

No big time football program sells itself as national champions and under delivers to a more deserving, passionate fan base like Texas A&M.
The Aggies started the season ranked sixth in the AP Poll, and are now 1-1.
This includes a 17-14 loss to Appalachian State on Saturday at Kyle Field. A&M paid App State of the mighty Sun Belt $1.5 million to come to College Station and kick their butts.
This is after the Aggies held their pre-game “Yell Practice” at Kyle Field where the yell leader said, “I had to Google this team to make sure they were even real.”


Good call there Skippy.

It is App State’s third win over a top 10 team all time.
As noted by CBS Sports’ Barrett Sallee: “Kevin Sumlin’s first 50 games at Texas A&M: 36-14
“Jimbo Fisher’s first 50 games at Texas A&M: 35-15.
Sumlin had Johnny Manziel running around to push that record up.


Fisher won the offseason with a top ranked recruiting class, and holding a press conference to call out on Alabama’s Nick Saban, only to duck walk it back a few months later.

Now that we’re into the season Jimbo is again showing he’s a great coach if he has a great college quarterback.
He doesn’t have a great college quarterback.
A large portion of college coaching is recruiting talent, and the QBs that he found at Florida State he has not at Texas A&M.
Find that guy, and Jimbo suddenly doesn’t look like the white Kevin Sumlin.


Jimbo became Geniusbo when he had future NFL first round picks Christian Ponder, Jameis Winston and E.J. Manuel killing it in Tallahassee.

Jimbo’s best season at Texas A&M was 2020, when the Aggies finished 9-1 during the COVID season. He had four-year starter Kellen Mond at quarterback, a player he did not recruit to College Station.
Mond was never a Jimbo guy, and it showed.
Few players made more out of what he had than Mond, who was third-round pick of the Minnesota Vikings in 2021, and is currently with the Cleveland Browns.
Maybe LSU transfer Max Johnson, son of former NFL quarterback Brad Johnson, can save Jimbo this season.


After re-watching A&M’s offense against App State, current starting QB Haynes King makes you wonder why Jimbo recruited him to College Station in the first place.

There is no way for any Aggie to avoid the reality that Jimbo is supposed to be better than this.
Out of fear of Jimbo leaving College Station for LSU in 2021, A&M handed him an extension worth $95 million through the 2031 season.
Even if this contract is fully funded by crazy boosters, those fools are not going to eat this meal until Texas A&M is Nebraska-Scott Frost bad.
The Aggies aren’t there.


They aren’t terrible. They’re just not contending, or doing much more than they have done under the previous countless regimes.

Under Jimbo, the team has been ranked twice in the final AP Poll in his four seasons.
Under Jimbo, they have had some bad lows: A pair of losses to Mississippi State, a bad loss in the regular-season finale against a for-dead LSU team last season. They have yet to win 10 games in a season under Jimbo.
The App State disaster calls to mind the gem the R.C. Slocum put together in 1996 when the Aggies lost at home to Louisiana.
Under Jimbo, they have had some fun highs: The seven-overtime win at home against LSU in 2018; finishing 9-1 and winning the Orange Bowl in the mask-covered COVID season; beating No. 1 Alabama at Kyle Field last season.


Texas A&M hosts No. 13 Miami on Saturday, and the Aggies are the favorites for a reason.

They’re at home. They should win.
Don’t be surprised if they do.
Don’t be surprised if they pile up a few more losses, too.
Until Jimbo finds a special quarterback, this is who he is, and what the Aggies will be.


Mac Engel: 817-390-7760, MacEngelProf


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Dr. EdA, that would've been the perfect Texas 8&4 "Tex-egesis" if only the names Fraudchi-84-0-ne and Sherman the Accountant had been invoked for their College Station ineptitude.

On our end, per the suth'n solil*O*quy via rose, the Gumpian wisdom foretold leaves me anticipating how Part II of this intervention might be placing BBOB (Boring Bill O'Brien) on a fire ant bed and unloosing a herd of armadillos on it - and him - and getting them ants to show O'Boring just how potent a motion offense can be.

Might work out for both of us, though, in the end - Texas 8&4 fires Jimbo, and Saban - with an OC hole to fill after O'Brien is ordered to chase a better metier for himself by becoming a professional 5-handicap Bingo player - rehires ol' Jimbloviator with the additional duties of 'Bama NIL denier. 

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Rose/Swami.....who you got this weekend with Miami and A&M. I know A&M is mad.....but hear me out.....

Miami has a new coach that wants to put a flag in the ground in Texas/SEC country. Best Coach that they have had in a long time, a better QB than A&M???, playmakers...I know they have underwhelmed in recent years, but is this a different Miami??? They have playmakers!!! Is $96M for Jimbo enough? $30M for their 2022 recruiting class??? $1.5M enough to get Sunbelt APP STATE to come beat them on their home turf???? FSU finally turned a corner a couple weeks ago.....why not Miami???? 

Asking for a friend!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> Rose/Swami.....who you got this weekend with Miami and A&M. I know A&M is mad.....but hear me out.....
> 
> Miami has a new coach that wants to put a flag in the ground in Texas/SEC country. Best Coach that they have had in a long time, a better QB than A&M???, playmakers...I know they have underwhelmed in recent years, but is this a different Miami??? They have playmakers!!! Is $96M for Jimbo enough? $30M for their 2022 recruiting class??? $1.5M enough to get Sunbelt APP STATE to come beat them on their home turf???? FSU finally turned a corner a couple weeks ago.....why not Miami????
> 
> Asking for a friend!!!


No need to be concerned about Jimbo’s money because the folks who funded it aren’t and they would have no hesitation to dump him if they have another embarrassing home loss.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> No need to be concerned about Jimbo’s money because the folks who funded it aren’t and they would have no hesitation to dump him if they have another embarrassing home loss.


Or at least help him with moving and cost of living expenses for relocation to Lincoln - Jimbloviator's schtick might work out there, especially if he brought Mr. Suh along as enforcer/enabler.

Meanwhile, rose, up earlier than usual lookin' for part deux of that Bill O'Brien X's (and O's)-scoriation - and well, the author must've run into a little trouble with run-on four-letter words describing (and denouncing) O'Brien's myriad deficiencies 'cause it ain't been delivered yet. Maybe O'Boring saw the handwriting on the wall and abruptly turned in his resignation to "father" a CFB program on the banks of Swan Creek, the John C. Calhoun Community College Emasculated and Politically Correct So as Not to Be Offensive in Any Way Peace Doves (nee War Hawks) - he is definitely the man for the job!

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

JG, erbody here knows I'm a fan of the Miami coach. He was able to do well as HC at Oregon, if one defines winning a few BIG games and RECRUITING a few Top talents to Oregon.

The Brian Kelly logic applies equally to Mario Kristobol. If Kelly/Kristobol can do this at ND/Oregon, then IMAGINE what they will do at LSU/Miami. Miami will have MORE playmakers and big hogs soon.

Why not Miami this week? I say the wake-up call should be enough for now.......but as your resident RTF/CFB Swami, there is always the 60 percent, historically documented, statistically significant chance I will be wrong?

Achane for 200! Aggies win 21-17! Wayne comes back!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Achane for 200! Aggies win 21-17! Wayne comes back!


Doggone, swami, enough with this



roseberry said:


> Wayne comes back!


bidness.

That's water under Brazos Bridge (better known as the Waco Suspension Bridge, or in Wayne's case, the rtf "Self-Suspension Bridge"). By now, be like sayin' John Wayne's comin' back - not as The Duke, more like "Starring Marion Morrison as 'McLintock!'" I.e., a shell of his former rtf self, Our Wayne, thanks to Jimbloviator's coaching malfunction and to, well, the aTm payroll having had to rebut (and rebuff!) any suggestions of Russian interference! Gets to be too much for our favorite 12th Man to take after a while!

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Oregon holds serve in Autzen Stadium (BYU is the better team, but I’m picking Oregon because of the spot in the early season & location.). TAMU, welcome back to the winner’s circle. LSU snaps the 3 game visiting team’s win streak in the series. AU with the upset @ home (Same reason as Oregon.). Give me NC STATE & Sparty for the remaining games of relevance today.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Oregon holds serve in Autzen Stadium (BYU is the better team, but I’m picking Oregon because of the spot in the early season & location.). TAMU, welcome back to the winner’s circle. LSU snaps the 3 game visiting team’s win streak in the series. AU with the upset @ home (Same reason as Oregon.). Give me NC STATE & Sparty for the remaining games of relevance today.


Hoping the Aggies season is salvaged by an LSU transfer QB with a pretty good pedigree


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Hoping the Aggies season is salvaged by an LSU transfer QB with a pretty good pedigree


Based on what I’ve seen of him, except for a “smidgeonal” mobility deficiency, ought’ve been a shoo-in for QB1 from the second the ink was dry on his transfer papers.

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Morning started well, let’s see what the afternoon holds for us.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Jacob said:


> Sparty


Husky coach an unknown - Sparty coach is good.
Huskies are favored by FG. Could be a good game.
BYU has good coach, knows how to win close games.
Just wonder if they play at this level.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Marvin S said:


> Husky coach an unknown - Sparty coach is good.
> Huskies are favored by FG. Could be a good game.
> BYU has good coach, knows how to win close games.
> Just wonder if they play at this level.


“Dang it Marvin! I choked on my cold beverage when you referred to the Huskers or Oregon as “”this level!”” You should try stand up comedy! Out of touch west coast regards….PAC 12 is Dead and has been for years..


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> “Dang it Marvin! I choked on my cold beverage when you referred to the Huskers or Oregon as “”this level!””
> You should try stand up comedy! Out of touch west coast regards….PAC 12 is Dead and has been for years..


So says a supporter of a conference with Snow White & the multiple dwarfs!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> Morning started well, let’s see what the afternoon holds for us.


Didn’t hold any favor for Cocky.

Speaking of, jg, what’n tarnation kind of doggone S’C’lina dove dog is that?!

Pretty sure the folks over to Columbia might be on a better line to marking success and sheddin’ the downtrodden label of Bummerball if they became










the, you know, South Carolina Battlin’ Boykins.

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> So says a supporter of a conference with Snow White & the multiple dwarfs!


C’mon, Marv - you wanna pick on an overrated team, start with the one that’s got the most five-stars and four A’s in its name. Yeah, this is the third game and against a throwaway foe, and a long season to go, but I’ve seen nada from ‘Bama that lives up to the inflated opinion they apparently have of themselves. Dud city on both sides of the ball, especially OL and D. But don’t let me mislead: Saban’s got ‘em right where he wants ‘em—

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, hate to say this, and wish there was another way to help a rtf bruh like Our jg out, but I’m thinking - to put it in terms the national football ⚽ champion Clempson Tigers will understand - that Saban will be his egalitarian self as always and send away Bill O’Brien on a free loan transfer to Allburnt With a Lake and Dabo to rejuvenate Ukelele and an offensive juggernaut.

Also, Marv, score one for the Wusskies and the whipsaw arm of their IU transfer QB Pennix Jr.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Also, Marv, score one for the Wusskies and the whipsaw arm of their IU transfer QB Pennix Jr.
> MG


MG, Don't watch them - only look at a local paper on Sunday.
The big daily's don't do HS sports so leave no reason to buy
a paper. Only knew about the new coach from his pressers &
the bio in a Sunday paper.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

jgsanders said:


> Morning started well, let’s see what the afternoon holds for us.


Planned double dippin'¹! I like it JG, I like it a great deal.


¹Double dip, (dub'l dip, verb), def 1 Eating an ice cream cone with two scoops. 2 The act of shooting a limit of doves at dawn, cleaning and storing them, proceeding to another county or state, eating a bologna sandwich in route, taking a nap under a shade tree and shooting another limit in the afternoon.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Husky coach an unknown - Sparty coach is good.
> Huskies are favored by FG. Could be a good game.
> BYU has good coach, knows how to win close games.
> Just wonder if they play at this level.


In Washington’s case yes, in the U of Latter Day Saints case no.
And in BCS last night Brad Johnson’s kid wasn’t great but he is definitely an upgrade and he got the job done. Hopefully more playing time will generate more confidence and more production.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572005114725834752


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Lots of overrated coaches came out of Boise State. SoS.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Lots of overrated coaches came out of Boise State. SoS.


Don't forget they ain't that far removed from being a junior college, Marv - the Vandals were the real Idaho U school, just ask Jerry Kramer. But Boise's junior college schedule persists - and it figures that juco coaches follow. The one that Allburnt has whiffed on apparently is having a Harsinogenic (toxic) influence on the fambly environment down there in West Georgia - I'd say it's time for Harsin to get back in touch with Bon Mallori of the rtf negotiating team and send him back to Boise with a prosperous buyout package. And then maybe he coaches again at the NAIA level in the Pac-12.
MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Don't forget they ain't that far removed from being a junior college, Marv - the Vandals were the real Idaho U school, just ask Jerry Kramer. But Boise's junior college schedule persists - and it figures that juco coaches follow. The one that Allburnt has whiffed on apparently is having a Harsinogenic (toxic) influence on the fambly environment down there in West Georgia - I'd say it's time for Harsin to get back in touch with Bon Mallori of the rtf negotiating team and send him back to Boise with a prosperous buyout package. And then maybe he coaches again at the NAIA level in the Pac-12.
> MG


If my memory doesn't deceive me, there was a matching guard to Jerry. Didn't he also play for the Packers?
The unsung HS where we lived at the time was fertile recruiting grounds for BSU as it strove for a piece of the
action. That in itself said a lot to me. But to the War Eagles credit, they at least scheduled someone other than
the cupcakes the top teams in the polls seem to thrive on. Too many sweets build the wrong kind of muscle.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> Lots of overrated coaches came out of Boise State. SoS.


“Go play intramurals, brother.”


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> “Go play intramurals, brother.”


Jacob, go easy on Marv - he's just trying out a gambit to garner local support on his takeover bid for *the shuttered salt mine on Avery Island*. Sumpin' 'bout Borax and rock salt make for cleanly-coached CFB games...

Marv, Avery Island has/had a few other natural resources - alas, the famous b&w 1939 Avery Island duck hunting short film now seems to be kept under wraps on youtube, but this might help you get a better understanding of other resources the island and its leading family were known for:





__





Edward Avery McIlhenny - North Carolina Botanical Garden







ncbg.unc.edu





MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I thought the quote was perfect for what he was talking about. The 1st of the bunch.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I thought the quote was perfect for what he was talking about. The 1st of the bunch.


Ordinarily, that would rate, quoth Jacob, a hearty “well-played.” But your callow years preclude your knowledge of the first if not worst of the bunch, and so as not to impugn the immediate or extended family, Our Wayne’s cuz and namesake none other than Houston We Have A Problem Nutt—









This Day In Sports: Houston Nutt’s one interesting season


1997: With the year-long Bronco Stadium expansion project complete, Boise State looks for a fresh start under new head coach Houston Nutt.



www.ktvb.com





MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Ordinarily, that would rate, quoth Jacob, a hearty “well-played.” But your callow years preclude your knowledge of the first if not worst of the bunch, and so as not to impugn the immediate or extended family, Our Wayne’s cuz and namesake none other than Houston We Have A Problem Nutt—
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Right Reverend had some really good years @ ARKY & Ole Miss. That said, I did not know he coached @ Boise St.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The Right Reverend had some really good years @ ARKY & Ole Miss.
> That said, I did not know he coached @ Boise St.


I think MG would know if someone related to FB put their skivvies on backwards.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Whoa now, Marv - you're getting into illegal procedure and, er, crack-back block territory now.

But the best CFB story of the season, bar none, is by way of 'Bama's rival Razorbacks and an upcoming trip to Woo Pig Sooie town next week. St. Nick may order the SEC (and the SEC - Securities & Exchange Commission) to install rabies vaccination checkpoints on the piggy ramparts in Fayetteville.









Beyond Meat suspends COO after arrest at Arkansas game for biting man’s nose


Beyond Meat COO suspended after he bit a man's nose following a Razorbacks win.




www.saturdaydownsouth.com





MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

But Marv, MG has, to avoid the jinx likely, neglected the opportunity to share this IMPORTANT bit of knowledge about the fate of a man whose skivvies are backward, wadded, sideways, all at the same time!









Report: Alabama OC Bill O’Brien on Nebraska’s ‘wish list’


The former head coach and current Crimson Tide offensive coordinator hasn't led a college program since his time season at Penn State in 2012.




al.com


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> But Marv, MG has, to avoid the jinx likely, neglected the opportunity to share this IMPORTANT bit of knowledge about the fate of a man whose skivvies are backward, wadded, sideways, all at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me thinks BO'B is more than slightly ovahrated.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Whoa now, Marv - you're getting into illegal procedure and, er, crack-back block territory now.
> 
> But the best CFB story of the season, bar none, is by way of 'Bama's rival Razorbacks and an upcoming trip to Woo Pig Sooie town next week. St. Nick may order the SEC (and the SEC - Securities & Exchange Commission) to install rabies vaccination checkpoints on the piggy ramparts in Fayetteville.
> 
> ...


MG - speaking of pigs, did you ever notice how those folks with jewelry 
in their nose resemble the pigs in the old days that had a tendency to 
go under the fencing. Ring in the nose regards!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

There’s just no way UT doesn’t win this year against Florida. Surely this game isn’t that close.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> There’s just no way UT doesn’t win this year against Florida. Surely this game isn’t that close.


Jacob, have I got it wrong, or are you conflating UcheaT and their "industrious" head coach Junior Samples Jr. (Heipel) with Marv's remarks about nose rings and a hog happily slopping hisself under a sty fence?










MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Your picture reminds me of a time the boss & I were having breakfast in Union, OR. 
There's a farmer there having breakfast (& though he was not quite as portly as the 
above fella & the waitress was not quite in the class as the young ladies) & the waitress 
was giving him the King treatment. I told the wife "I bet that guy is loaded". Our waitress 
was a different lady so I asked her. Her reply "he is a very big landowner & single". 
Your photo brought back that memory. We were looking to settle in that area but found 
that the tribes had claims to a lot of the land though it was on the Open market.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> There’s just no way UT doesn’t win this year against Florida. Surely this game isn’t that close.


Smokey got his game face on!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Smokey got his game face on!
> 
> View attachment 90818


rose, look like one o' them (soon-doomed-to-be renamed) General "Fightin' Joe" Wheeler, CSA National Wildlife Refuge 'gators, all runty and docile.

Ours up here in a near-Confederate sanctuary state are apt to be a little more leathery from having their hides tanned through inbreeding and natural selection at one of the local retriever training reservations










MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I KNEW beyond all doubt that MG would best my pic of Smokey with a beautifully posed, artfully composed picture of his dog's!

Bravo my friend!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Looks like Clemps defense might be missing Venables? Giving up 45 to who?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jimbo and Harsin are winners, in tight ones!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Jimbo and Harsin are winners, in tight ones!


AU in an overtime squeaker. TAMU could be in for a dogfight since their last victim trails Middle Tennessee 24-3 😳
And on the Vol front it appears Josh Heupel should push back from the dinner table a bit sooner


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> AU in an overtime squeaker. TAMU could be in for a dogfight since their last victim trails Middle Tennessee 24-3 😳


All Bran loses even when they win - word was a home loss to hapless Mizzou would seal Harsin’s fate as the latest Allburnt coach to be drawing a salary for thumb twiddling or working for free elsewhere. And did you see how Scuzzouri managed not to win? Priceless for the SEC’s Nerf football factory: Got the ball on the 2 yd line 1st & goal with a minute to play - and play it safe running down the clock to two seconds left for 26-yd FG attempt by their “Thicker Kicker” a svelte 5-9, 260. Who goes wide right sending the game to OT - and a win for certain as Scuzzou’s RB is free down the left sideline only to have the genius inspiration of switching the ball over to his right hand as he’s going untouched into the end zone. Oops - make that out of the end zone for a touchback, and ballgame and head coach retention, All Bran.

The other games of amusement I’ll sum up more succinctly for rose following on to Dr. EdA about the U: Mario gonna Mario, and as for Zer-0-gob, Bo Nix gonna Bo Nix ‘cept for every once in a while. And as preaching to the choir goes, Wake gonna Wake up again nuttin’ but a loser.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Doc, I said Jimbo, I meant to say Dabo! Slippin'.

I got home, flipped on the set and both were in overtime! Clemson won, Auburn got three gifts from on high to achieve a winning result including a game winning run ending with the ball being thrown to the ground six inches shy of the goal line! Crazy! 

Now Texas stops Tech 2 yards from being tied in the 4th.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Look like about two dozen folks who wandered in by accident from a tour of The Parrot Jungle are in the stands supporting the U and that spectacular brand of ACC ball they play in places like South Florida, Chapel Hill, Blacksburg, Atlanta, etc.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Doc, I said Jimbo, I meant to say Dabo! Slippin'.
> 
> I got home, flipped on the set and both were in overtime! Clemson won, Auburn got three gifts from on high to achieve a winning result including a game winning run ending with the ball being thrown to the ground six inches shy of the goal line! Crazy!
> 
> Now Texas stops Tech 2 yards from being tied in the 4th.


Little Saban in Austin might lose to a fabled Texas high school coach on the staked plains of West Texas. Wait until he slides into Tuscaloosa or Albany!
😀TT 37-Sips 34!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Little Saban in Austin might lose to a fabled Texas high school coach on the staked plains of West Texas. Wait until he slides into Tuscaloosa or Albany!


Wait, Sark got a road game vs. the HBCU Albany State Golden Rams? Them sips will stoop to anything - well, almost anything. I don’t see ‘em playing Jackson State until after Coach Prime jumps to West Georgia and turning around the Wahhh Eagles—

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

What a beautiful day in Knoxville! Checkerboard endnotes, Checkerboard in the stands, 70⁰ and sunny......107,000 singing a fighting that I will not name.......great place to be!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Vol fans. ....



Google Image Result for https://media.tenor.com/6ZUHDdAOFZQAAAAC/beating-gator.gif


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

crackerd said:


> The other games of amusement I’ll sum up more succinctly for rose following on to Dr. EdA about the U: Mario gonna Mario, and as for Zer-0-gon, *Good Bo Nix gonna Good Bo Nix ... every once in a while*.


Edited for rose's edification.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Edited for rose's edification.
> 
> MG


The Zebra's were a huge assist in Bo's unearned victory. 
We watched the game, with their unexplainable call we 
went to another channel as it was evident the Coug's were 
going to get screwed.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I got a serious question. 

If the odds of Harsin being the next coach fired are +150, then why doesn't Jimmy just bet 3 billion and then fire him?







College Football Next Coach Fired Odds: Harsin On The Hot Seat


The college football coaching carousel is already spinning. Scott Frost is out in Nebraska, Herm Edwards is out in Arizona State, and more firings are likely on the way.




www.oddsshark.com


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

EdA said:


> Looks like Clemps defense might be missing Venables? Giving up 45 to who?


I hear you Doc! It was a team just to the East of App State in NC.  Wake is actually pretty darn good this year. Sam Hartman will have a shot in the NFL---to hold a clip board and make big money, but we all should be so lucky! We ran into some super duper seniors in a well coached program for sure. 3 of 4 starters in our defensive backfield were out due to injury, and it showed. I'm gonna be glass half full guy----DJ and the offense were clutch---he threw for over 400 yards and 5 tds with no ints....got the TEs involved...I'll take it all day....no rings, championships, belts, or top of goal post awards given in September---haha!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> I hear you Doc! It was a team just to the East of App State in NC.  Wake is actually pretty darn good this year. Sam Hartman will have a shot in the NFL---to hold a clip board and make big money, but we all should be so lucky! We ran into some super duper seniors in a well coached program for sure. 3 of 4 starters in our defensive backfield were out due to injury, and it showed. I'm gonna be glass half full guy----DJ and the offense were clutch---he threw for over 400 yards and 5 tds with no ints....got the TEs involved...I'll take it all day....no rings, championships, belts, or top of goal post awards given in September---haha!!


Yep the only people who think a win is a bad win are usually sitting in a recliner drinking a Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> The Zebra's were a huge assist in Bo's unearned victory.
> We watched the game, with their unexplainable call we
> went to another channel as it was evident the Coug's were
> going to get screwed.


Marv, I'm extrapolating from your tempered comments above that we can all look forward to _Marv's Little Black Book of Judges, Volume II: The Line Judges_...!

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Looks like Clemps defense might be missing Venables? Giving up 45 to who?


See, my Monday morning or Sunday morning hangover QB perspective would be "Looks like Venables' defense might be missing Venables. Giving up 41 at home to who?" Adrian Martinez, that's who - the QB "Frosty" ran into the ground as a four-year starter for Nebraska and was only too happy to send packing to K-State as a grad transfer.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> See, my Monday morning or Sunday morning hangover QB perspective would be "Looks like Venables' defense might be missing Venables. Giving up 41 at home to who?" Adrian Martinez, that's who - the QB "Frosty" ran into the ground as a four-year starter for Nebraska and was only too happy to send packing to K-State as a grad transfer.
> 
> MG


One of my OU buddies wrote it off as an aberration, a lackluster performance which even baffled the head coach.
I thought championship caliber teams were supposed to overcome off days


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LSU/AU doesn't exactly have the same feel to it this week. Talk about a toothless tiger.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU/AU doesn't exactly have the same feel to it this week. Talk about a toothless tiger.


Hold on there, Jacob - Kelly, the Charles River boat mumbler, gotta do the greater coaching fambly a favor and figure out how to lose gracefully to Allburnt. I figure another 6-7 wins by any hook, crook or opponent collapse this year will quash those odds rose quoted on his imminent demise. The mantra "Keep Harsin Around - Five More Years!" resonates.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Nahhhh. LSU should win easily, though their reward is an 11:00 KO @ home against UT next weekend. How CBS took AU/Georgia over that game is beyond me. The same for the 6:00 ESPN game over that one. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

After watching TAMU vs Arky again how in the holy hell did Arky lose? Well some bad luck but they were pushing the Aggies all over the field with their run game in the first half, then inexplicably abandoned it in the second half until they fell behind by two scores. If Jimbo avoids 8-4 it will be a miracle, I don’t know much but if I liked my job I would find the best young aggressive offensive coach available for my OC.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> After watching TAMU vs Arky again how in the holy hell did Arky lose? Well some bad luck but they were pushing the Aggies all over the field with their run game in the first half, then inexplicably abandoned it in the second half until they fell behind by two scores. *If Jimbo avoids 8-4 it will be a miracle, I don’t know much but if I liked my job I would find the best young aggressive offensive coach available for my OC*.


I would aver that rose has just the man, but y'all gotta act now - and if additional funds are needed after everything in the FB program budget went up in smoke with that Russian interference recruiting thingy that Wayne decried when it showed up in the WSJ, be advised: The Gump fanbase will subsidize aTm even if it goes way beyond giving 'til it hurts:



roseberry said:


> ...share this IMPORTANT bit of knowledge about the fate of a man whose skivvies are [aggressively] backward, wadded, sideways, all at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The Right Reverend had some really good years @ ARKY & Ole Miss. That said, I did not know he coached @ Boise St.


Jacob, a rainy, hurricaney Saturday deserves a little light and "enlightnin'" readin' on your boy Rev. Houston We Have a Problem Nutt (distant kin to Wayne We Ain't Got No Russian Interference Nutt). Dr. EdA will get a kick out of this because good ol' Sherman the Accountant maybe the worst coaching hire in history wherever he's gone, surfaces as a surefire college coaching home run. Yeah, right - but Fraud-84 to 0-chione says hold my rope and swill...









The coaching search that changed Nebraska: An empty jet, mystery NFL coach and 41 eye-opening days


As the clock ticked, a candidate fell into Nebraska's lap. But choices made led the program to mediocrity, just what it wanted to avoid.




theathletic.com





Lastly, long live Faux Pellini! Unless Larry the Cable Splicer Gets a'holt of him - 

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Who is stronger, the Alabama linebacker seems big and fast and so does the Arkansas quarterback? I may sit down and watch my first entire game of this season.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

I’m laughing a touch on the inside at A&M.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> I’m laughing a touch on the inside at A&M.


One man’s joy is another man’s misery, what a miserable display by the Aggies and their chest thumping head coach, but then they were already humiliated at HOME by Appalachian State😳. It appears that 8-4 might be a hill too far….
After all the bravado it is shocking to say the least.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> One man’s joy is another man’s misery, what a miserable display by the Aggies and their chest thumping head coach, but then they were already humiliated at HOME by Appalachian State😳. It appears that 8-4 might be a hill too far….
> After all the bravado it is shocking to say the least.


In my armchair analysis, the asseveration goes that Jimbloviator now plays both roles in the collective aTm psyche


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Interesting weekend to say the least. After setting SEC football back 120 years in their game last week, Missouri and Auburn beat Georgia and LSU.......well they should have anyway.

Ol Miss wins a 5 turnover give away by UK. Oklahoma gets drummed again. 
..
OK, now Wayne has only one chance at a comeback next weekend in Tuscaloosa. Plus if this game doesn't bring back Jimbo hater Cutty, then nothing EVER will! Jimbo can save it all next weekend in a Bryceless tide game.

I didn't see Bama because SIL and son wanted to kill Buffalo last night and I had prep to do. Sounded like the Gibbs kid had a breakout and the qb depth was enough. Sad to see Bryce Young injured(not for Jimbo) but if anyone can fix him up quick, it's Dr. Lyle.

Two from top of the trash can.....


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

John, You have a way with words.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin, We shoot them, I eat the catfish when we shoot some, my son grinds and makes fish patties(like canned slamon patties or crab cakes) out of the buffalo and we try not to shoot many red carp(hogslove them). 

I use a 40 gallon heavy weight plastic garbage can(think keg party size) in the boat for the fish depository.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Interesting - you have nearly the same fish I grew up with in SD. Bull heads & small cats were a staple,
big cats were rare. Had to soak them in salted water to get the muddy taste out. The Mennonites used
to catch sacks full of buffalo & catfish - trade them for a quart of beer/sack. Carp were for ice fishing with
a pitchfork, cut a hole & pitch out bushel of them that came for the air. Used to plant sweet corn in the
spring - 1 fish/hill. Also a lot of crappie & bluegill. Grandpa liked them best, I liked the pan fried bullheads.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Doggone, Marv - you'll pivot to just about any topic to avoid speaking of how puny the Pac-12 is coming up these days. 

Nah, thought the Wusskies might be in for a strong run - surprised at Friday night's outcome vs. the Uclans. Maybe it's Chip Kelly whose turn has come again - he has 'em 5-0 but that includes a last-second FG in a home game versus the Crimson Tide of Alabama Fightin' Jaguars of South Alabama.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Doggone, Marv - you'll pivot to just about any topic to avoid speaking of how puny the Pac-12 is coming up these days.
> 
> Nah, thought the Wusskies might be in for a strong run - surprised at Friday night's outcome vs. the Uclans. Maybe it's Chip Kelly whose turn has come again - he has 'em 5-0 but that includes a last-second FG in a home game versus the Crimson Tide of Alabama Fightin' Jaguars of South Alabama.
> 
> MG


Is not that the object? Make a thread go sideways to improve the topic? 
TBS, not being a homer 2 of my favorite coaches are doing well. The 
PAC-12 is competitive at a level the SEC with all the overpaid coaches 
& 5 star recruits does not attain. If you really want to go after someone who 
has a really weak conference I would suggest the ACC. It would not surprise 
me to see a 2 loss team in the playoff without an undefeated team.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Do you eat dem buffalos, they looks a lot like carps. If so how do you cook em? Lots of cold beer involved in both the catching or shooting and the cooking?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> Do you eat dem buffalos, they looks a lot like carps. If so how do you cook em? Lots of cold beer involved in both the catching or shooting and the cooking?


Doc, those young men do drink a bunch of beer on the river at night. They DO NOT DRIVE the boat or truck on the way home. They miss too. 

As a matter of fact some their "fishing" activities are mysterious to me. Saturday about 11pm I say, "hey boy"(that's what they both respond to)"hand me that snack bag, my sugar is getting a little low." My son says, "You better not eat a handful of those gummie bears for your blood sugar. But if you decide to eat one you better limit it to one foot!"

I like gummie bears. Gummie bears have been a staple in my blood sugar management for a long time. But how many grams of carbohydrates can actually fit into one foot? I don't get it. 

The buffalo has floating bones in the flesh like other suckeres.(Except for the ribs which are the best part of the fish) My son says when he runs the flesh through the grinder they are easy to pick out. The boy likes edgy cooking, such as a barbacoa(entire head) for Christmas last year. But I'm like Marvin's granddad, crappie and bream for me!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Doc, those young men do drink a bunch of beer on the river at night. They DO NOT DRIVE the boat or truck on the way home. They miss too.
> 
> As a matter of fact some their "fishing" activities are mysterious to me. Saturday about 11pm I say, "hey boy"(that's what they both respond to)"hand me that snack bag, my sugar is getting a little low." My son says, "You better not eat a handful of those gummie bears for your blood sugar. But if you decide to eat one you better limit it to one foot!"
> 
> ...


Add Walleye to that list, only the white perch (crappie) comes close, unfortunately I live 800 miles south of Walleye country.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

No love for specks or red snapper?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> Interesting weekend to say the least. After setting SEC football back 120 years in their game last week, Missouri and Auburn beat Georgia and LSU.......well they should have anyway.
> 
> Ol Miss wins a 5 turnover give away by UK. Oklahoma gets drummed again.
> ..
> ...


Like you didn’t know what was going on.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> No love for specks or red snapper?


Freshwater, now if you want to talk saltwater there are lots of them, grouper, haddock, flounder, redfish, speckled trout, sea or sand trout, red snapper, cod, tuna, swordfish


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Freshwater, now if you want to talk saltwater there are lots of them, grouper, haddock, flounder, redfish, speckled trout, sea or sand trout, red snapper, cod, tuna, swordfish


Jacob's just being coy - he's readin' up on grunion migration and diverting 'em to the bayou so Chip Kelly will have his old home fry-ups when he comes to Red Stick in a few years' time to supplant his cousin Brian. But come to think of it, Cuz - Brian Kelly - look a little like lutefisk hisself.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> Freshwater, now if you want to talk saltwater there are lots of them, grouper, haddock, flounder, redfish, speckled trout, sea or sand trout, red snapper, cod, tuna, swordfish


All of which I enjoy but none of which are worthy to even occupy platter space with crappie(sock-o-lay Jacob) or jack salmon(sauger, smaller walleye cousin Doc).


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Freshwater, now if you want to talk saltwater there are lots of them, grouper, haddock, flounder, redfish, speckled trout, sea or sand trout, red snapper, cod, tuna, swordfish


There’s little more fun than going out on a tuna charter and hooking up with some yellowfin, dolphin, reef donkeys, & catching a few red snapper on the way in. All are mighty fine eating as well. Fish tacos done right with dolphin. _Sigh_


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> All of which I enjoy but none of which are worthy to even occupy platter space with crappie(sock-o-lay Jacob) or jack salmon(sauger, smaller walleye cousin Doc).


I like crappie (We literally had this discussion the other evening @ work about it. I had to explain to them that they’re called crappie & you have black & white ones.), but I don’t think it’s the be all end all. Blasphemy in The South for sure, but I have to be honest.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

roseberry said:


> All of which I enjoy but none of which are worthy to even occupy platter space with crappie(sock-o-lay Jacob) or jack salmon(sauger, smaller walleye cousin Doc).


Crappie or as our northern friends call them “croppies”. Great eating and my favorite lake fish. Fresh water mountain trout in western SC is the only thing that could compete. 









We make bamboo and brush pile for them annually here in SC to fish over. Sometimes minnows, sometimes jigs trolling.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

crackerd said:


> Doggone, Marv - you'll pivot to just about any topic to avoid speaking of how puny the Pac-12 is coming up these days.
> MG


Actually, the pac 12 is awesome Cracker.. in womens beach volleyball. AlwAys make me stop channel surfing and watch the talent they have out there. You could bend a quarter in the lower right half of this pic.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

That's a good mess of eatin'¹ right there JG!¹





¹obviously a reference to picture #1.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> Crappie or as our northern friends call them “croppies”. Great eating and my favorite lake fish. Fresh water mountain trout in western SC is the only thing that could compete.
> 
> View attachment 90887
> 
> We make bamboo and brush pile for them annually here in SC to fish over. Sometimes minnows, sometimes jigs trolling.


Nice haul, the worst part of catching a mess of crappie is cleaning them


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

In freshwater I’ll go with walleye or their relative the yellow perch. My son likes them too! Especially on a fly in trip in Quebec. (Sorry for the double pics.)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Nice haul, the worst part of catching a mess of crappie is cleaning them


I just filet them out. I learned from my papaw. I will say this, there was no ambiguity on how it was to be done. If he couldn’t read the newspaper through the spine area, you were clearly richer than you actually were & most certainly wrong.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I like Paw Paw!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

As cracker might say “I have it on good authority” that Clemps are holding 2 “analyst” spots open currently. Just in case things get sideways for OK in the first unranked red River rivalry game this weekend, and our out former OC Jeff Scott gets canned in South Florida. Big game for both Sark and Venables this weekend even if the shine of this game may have worn off a bit with early losses for both teams.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> “I have it on good authority”


I have it on good authority that that Clempson is going to require 
a class in driver's Ed. Gotta love young men.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> As cracker might say “I have it on good authority” that Clemps are holding 2 “analyst” spots open currently. Just in case things get sideways for OK in the first unranked red River rivalry game this weekend, and our out former OC Jeff Scott gets canned in South Florida. Big game for both Sark and Venables this weekend even if the shine of this game may have worn off a bit with early losses for both teams.


The Sips should be used to losing by now but even the most optimistic Sooner fans would describe back to back losses to K State (who lost to Tulane) and TCU as much much worse than “early losses” and the loss to TCU was an old fashioned a$$ kicking. There will still be lots of pregame revelry and vast quantities of alcohol consumed but the days of two wishbone juggernauts slugging it out for National ranking are a distant memory. Barry Switzer celebrated his 85th birthday yesterday.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Do we have any UT (That’s Tennessee.) fans on here??


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Do we have any UT (That’s Tennessee.) fans on here??


Prolly not since Big Kevin Mays dropped off, but rose and I are longtime Condredge Holloway (and his Moms) fans and I used to go rabbit huntin' with Bill Battle after the UcheaT brain trust (oxymoron and a half, that) sacked him with like a .740 winning percentage 'cause he couldn't beat The Bear.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Prolly not since Big Kevin Mays dropped off, but rose and I are longtime Condredge Holloway (and his Moms) fans and I used to go rabbit huntin' with Bill Battle after the UcheaT brain trust (oxymoron and a half, that) sacked him with like a .740 winning percentage 'cause he couldn't beat The Bear.
> 
> MG


A shame. I was looking forward to a potentially differing opinion.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> A shame. I was looking forward to a potentially differing opinion.


Lookin' forward to some potentially upsetting swami'ing, myself - All Bran 30-point 'dog to them Dawgs, Gumptown by 25 over Texas 8&4 4&8 with a backup QB, and UcheaT -2.5 vs. You Who's. Also for jg's benefit, Clemps lookin' pretty shoo in by ACC default for CFB playoffs (unless 'Cutty comes back and leads the Criminoles to a stirring upset next Saddy). Swami - validation please.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Nothing is luckier than a Boog, Auburn won't beat dawgs, but covers,

Clemson will beat and cover, if DJ does not revert from his SUCCESS. Cutty ain't coming back.

LSU would be my bet. It has been sooooo many years that I simply cannot believe my eyes to see Vols with a good team. Hendon Hooker IS a great player.

It is difficult to forsee TAMU beating tide. Recall a slower start last season when they did! Alabama should win, they should run,run,run the ball and prevent a 24 point cover. But Haynes King or the LSU transfer could play the one game of a lifetime?

As to your wishes for a Tennessee fan Jacob, consider this. Should tide beat aggies and vols beat tigahs an EPIC, RARE 3rd Sadiddy will ensue. An undefeated, top ten for both teams match up hasn't occurred as often as you'd think in the 300 year series. Now if you're sitting in your den reading this, look over and examine your trim, moldings and natural cypress flooring. Examine them closely and know...........

If Tennessee beats Alabama this year them mo%=<÷%$#/in' VOL FANS you ain't heard from in almost 2 decades are gonna crawl out of every crack of your woodwork singing RockyTop at the top of their lungs!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Max Johnson is out for Bama game and perhaps much longer with a broken hand. Haynes King will start, fumble and throw an interception or two and 5 star freshman QB Conner Weigman from Cypress TX will begin his tenure hoping to save the season and Jimbo’s job.

Multi-sport athlete who is also one of the top baseball prospects in Texas
2021: Texas District 16-6A Offensive MVP as a senior; Named the Houston Touchdown Club Offensive Player of the Year; Named the National High School Quarterback of the Year by the National Quarterback Club
2020: Was named the District 16-6A Offensive Player of the Year as a junior
2019: Texas District 14-6A Offensive Newcomer of the Year as a sophomore.

Hmmm, could he be the second coming of Patrick Mahomes?


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

EdA said:


> Max Johnson is out for Bama game and perhaps much longer with a broken hand. Haynes King will start, fumble and throw an interception or two and 5 star freshman QB Conner Weigman from Cypress TX will begin his tenure hoping to save the season and Jimbo’s job.
> 
> Multi-sport athlete who is also one of the top baseball prospects in Texas
> 2021: Texas District 16-6A Offensive MVP as a senior; Named the Houston Touchdown Club Offensive Player of the Year; Named the National High School Quarterback of the Year by the National Quarterback Club
> ...


As I recall Mahomes was not a five-star Hotshot


roseberry said:


> Nothing is luckier than a Boog, Auburn won't beat dawgs, but covers,
> 
> Clemson will beat and cover, if DJ does not revert from his SUCCESS. Cutty ain't coming back.
> 
> ...


Ciutty id a great guy and quite knowledgeable 
on football. He and I are good friends and talk dogs/football a lot.
He's still passionate about his Seminoles don't know if you know this or not but he actually played for Bowden during their dominant national championship years.
I suspect your instincts are right that he's not coming back... his time is better spent with his dog horses and hunting etc


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

tigerfan said:


> As I recall Mahomes was not a five-star Hotshot


I recall an article saying he was quite good at basketball. 



tf said:


> Cutty is a great guy and quite knowledgeable on football. He and I are good friends and talk dogs/football a lot.
> He's still passionate about his Seminoles don't know if you know this or not but he actually played for Bowden during their dominant national championship years.
> I suspect your instincts are right that he's not coming back... his time is better spent with his dog horses and hunting etc


We knew that. I always thought his judgment to be better.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

tigerfan said:


> As I recall Mahomes was not a five-star Hotshot


Nope he was only a 3 star hotshot. And he got the starting job at TT due to an injury to the starter but he never relinquished it. Apparently you missed the point, the comparison is along the lines of multi sport star athlete from East Texas who was not a sure bet to pursue football. Whitehouse TX, because of the level of competition, could never get the attention of the scouting services to have a 5 star QB. Cypress is a large Houston area suburb that plays in the highest division of Texas HS football. Mahomes was not highly recruited because most expected him to pursue the same game that his father played, professional baseball.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

Marvin S said:


> I recall an article saying he was quite good at basketball.
> 
> 
> We knew that. I always thought his judgment to be better.


Baseball Marv, which was his daddy's game as a long time MLB pitcher


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marc,

Yes, we knew him well and valued him greatly here but I only knew him a tiny bit otherwise. If I had the experience, knowledge and character of a man who played for the incomparable Coach Bowden, then I wouldn't discuss such matters with the likes of me either.

BUT, he could drop in from time to time. I invested two years of goading posts into Cutty just to finally get him to admit Jameis Winston stole crab legs, now there is this perfect opportunity to hate on Jimbo and we don't get even a drive-by?

Give him my regards.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

tigerfan said:


> Baseball Marv, which was his daddy's game as a long time MLB pitcher


Not long enough - always thought if the right pitching coach got ahold of him Pat could've bulldogged his way on the bump into becoming a 20-game winner for a decade.

Marv, don't go deriding 'cutty's gumption - 'cutty was a pragmatist on the State of Free Shoes U. football. When Willie "Forever Falling Upward 'Til The Day I Ain't No More" Taggart took over the program with Jimbloviator's departure, 'cutty* knew the end was near and a lot of rebirths would need to occur before they got back into the national picture. That's about the time he dropped off this board - glad to hear he's still up on the game and our other game, too.

MG

* rose, bet 'cutty be inclined to call Mario "Peachy" Crystal Ball the 2nd coming of Willie T., based on results to date for the U, but we shall see.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> Nothing is luckier than a Boog, Auburn won't beat dawgs, but covers,
> 
> Clemson will beat and cover, if DJ does not revert from his SUCCESS. Cutty ain't coming back.
> 
> ...


BK has been extremely happy with practice this week. I think he knows he has something. Now the bad news. True Freshman LT Will Campbell is out for LSU. Death Valley really isn’t special unless the fan base believes they’re going to have a game it could lose. 11AM KO or not, I’m going with LSU.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> BK has been extremely happy with practice this week. I think he knows he has something. Now the bad news. True Freshman LT Will Campbell is out for LSU. Death Valley really isn’t special unless the fan base believes they’re going to have a game it could lose. 11AM KO or not, I’m going with LSU.


I have a buddy who each and every year talks about the shiny new gun he just purchased, how his dog has never retrieved better, how great he has been shooting, his new diesel truck, etc. But it sure seems like he shoots and misses badly on the opening flurry every year, and then his dog breaks and he can’t get control of him while tons of birds are circling, and after all that, his new truck won’t start after the hunt. Reminds me a touch of LSU football.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeah, but if he could rap about all that back at the dock, jg, maybe some sympathetic hunters would come along, take pity on him for his expert footwork and, you know, blarney - sorry, prescient commentary - and give him a $65M advance for future repeat performances. Can you say hello and give a big welcome to the SEC to…Butch Jones II?

MG



jgsanders said:


> I have a buddy who each and every year talks about the shiny new gun he just purchased, how his dog has never retrieved better, how great he has been shooting, his new diesel truck, etc. But it sure seems like he shoots and misses badly on the opening flurry every year, and then his dog breaks and he can’t get control of him while tons of birds are circling, and after all that, his new truck won’t start after the hunt. Reminds me a touch of LSU football.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

jgsanders said:


> I have a buddy who each and every year talks about the shiny new gun he just purchased, how his dog has never retrieved better, how great he has been shooting, his new diesel truck, etc. But it sure seems like he shoots and misses badly on the opening flurry every year, and then his dog breaks and he can’t get control of him while tons of birds are circling, and after all that, his new truck won’t start after the hunt. Reminds me a touch of LSU football.


Hush yo mouf jg, don't you dare send young Jacob into hiding again.
The best bedding strategy I've ever found is when Jacob is high on LSU.... bet against them, 
but when young Jacob talks negative about his beloved LSU....bet on em


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

tigerfan said:


> when Jacob is high on LSU.... bet against them,
> but when young Jacob talks negative about his beloved LSU....bet on em


Not today.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

Marvin S said:


> Not today.


Wrong again Marv, try to keep up
LSU got their ass handed to em by the Vols


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

tigerfan said:


> Wrong again Marv, try to keep up
> LSU got their ass handed to em by the Vols


And so did I and my prediction. But recall, I did say something like, get a looker at Hooker today! Special player.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> 11AM KO or not, I’m going with LSU.





tigerfan said:


> but when young Jacob talks negative about his beloved LSU....bet on em





Marvin S said:


> Not today.





tigerfan said:


> Wrong again Marv, try to keep up
> LSU got their ass handed to em by the Vols


What's that, shyster?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

What no mention of the great former Clemps DC turned OU HC in their 49-0 loss to Sark? OU is outscored 104-24 in two weeks south of the Red River😳 Who is the next Auburn coach going to be, when does an NFL team decide that Josh Heupel is the answer to their problems?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jgsanders said:


> I have a buddy who each and every year talks about the shiny new gun he just purchased, how his dog has never retrieved better, how great he has been shooting, his new diesel truck, etc. But it sure seems like he shoots and misses badly on the opening flurry every year, and then his dog breaks and he can’t get control of him while tons of birds are circling, and after all that, his new truck won’t start after the hunt. Reminds me a touch of LSU football.


Lot of effort to be so bad at the analogy. The entire left side of the OL out. A young man who hasn’t dropped a ball in HS or @ LSU before today somehow muffs the opening KO. Literally a slightly tipped pass from being down 20-14 @ the half despite everything that went wrong on Special Teams all game. Dare I remind you this team had 30 something scholarship players when BK took over the train wreck?? Clemson hasn’t done jack squat since LSU boat raced them after spotting them big. Get back to me in a year or 2.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

tigerfan said:


> Hush yo mouf jg, don't you dare send young Jacob into hiding again.
> The best bedding strategy I've ever found is when Jacob is high on LSU.... bet against them,
> but when young Jacob talks negative about his beloved LSU....bet on em


Says the person who never has a take on any game ever until after the fact. Please let me know how you’re doing well from betting that way.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Get ready to meet lots of vols next week too Jacob!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

I


Jacob Hawkes said:


> Lot of effort to be so bad at the analogy. The entire left side of the OL out. A young man who hasn’t dropped a ball in HS or @ LSU before today somehow muffs the opening KO. Literally a slightly tipped pass from being down 20-14 @ the half despite everything that went wrong on Special Teams all game. Dare I remind you this team had 30 something scholarship players when BK took over the train wreck?? Clemson hasn’t done jack squat since LSU boat raced them after spotting them big. Get back to me in a year or 2.



Don’t forget.. the refs sucked, the game time wasn’t conducive to LSU, the entire state of Louisiana is not big enough to recruit good talent from, you stumped your toe this week, all the other excuses, etc. You literally asked the board if we had any TN fans so you could talk smack to them before getting hammered by the worst dressed team I have seen in my lifetime. It was a bloodbath. Never close.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> the worst dressed team I have seen in my lifetime.


You must not watch as much CF as I do or you never watch Oregon 😉


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> You must not watch as much CF as I do or you never watch Oregon 😉


Have you ever bought a Nike product?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

gump fanbase in meltdown mode after St. Nick invites intentional trouncing by aTm everywhere except on the scoreboard and from the 2-yard-line. Genius move to befuddle UcheaT keeping the backup QB in throughout, despite two fumbles, a handful of missed INTs and woeful game management (and playcalling mismanagement as usual from the offensive offensive coordinator Over the Hill Bill O'Brien - who from the looks of things has added field goal team miscoordinator to his duties. In Saban we trust! Especially versus and in beating both them Tejas teams so resoundingly by a couple of last-minute plays and mere points apiece. 'Bama will be there at the end again - double-down on the trust in St. Nick.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Have you ever bought a Nike product?


Occasionally but what does that have to do with Oregon’s ugly uniforms?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> Occasionally but what does that have to do with Oregon’s ugly uniforms?


Nike designs & pays for them. It's advertising.
Like Starbucks, I don't patronize Nike.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

So when I stop by you're not gonna nuy me a grande latte either, are you Marvin?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, I didn't watch a single play of any game and saw scant few highlights. But "bloodbaths", they're not uncommon in all our collective football histories here, together.






__





Loading…






www.retrievertraining.net


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

roseberry said:


> Wow, I didn't watch a single play of any game and saw scant few highlights. But "bloodbaths", they're not uncommon in all our collective football histories here, together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate you sticking up for Jacob and trying to convert him to the black dog gang. But I watched it all and it was bad Rose.








13-0 at end of 1st, 23-7 at half, and 37-7 at end of the 3rd. UT was better at every position, had better coaches, better fans, better cheerleaders, and horrible uniforms.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> So when I stop by you're not gonna nuy me a grande latte either, are you Marvin?


John, I'll spring for whatever you want, just not at SBUX. There are better local
options but the little coffee I drink comes from Ikea or McD.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jgsanders said:


> Don’t forget.. the refs sucked, the game time wasn’t conducive to LSU, the entire state of Louisiana is not big enough to recruit good talent from, you stumped your toe this week, all the other excuses, etc. You literally asked the board if we had any TN fans so you could talk smack to them before getting hammered by the worst dressed team I have seen in my lifetime. It was a bloodbath. Never close.


You done with the lies yet?? Facts are facts. I asked to hear a differing opinion on the game. I know. Soooo unheard of. It wasn’t a bloodbath and far from never close. It’s literally 20-14 @ the half after the special teams spotted them 10-0 if Jenkins catches the late tipped pass. That’s literally game on, in spite of things. Try harder.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Nike designs & pays for them. It's advertising.
> Like Starbucks, I don't patronize Nike.


I seriously doubt you or I are part of their targeted demographic


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You done with the lies yet?? Facts are facts. I asked to hear a differing opinion on the game. I know. Soooo unheard of. It wasn’t a bloodbath and far from never close. It’s literally 20-14 @ the half after the special teams spotted them 10-0 if Jenkins catches the late tipped pass. That’s literally game on, in spite of things. Try harder.
> [/QUOTE





Jacob Hawkes said:


> You done with the lies yet?? Facts are facts. I asked to hear a differing opinion on the game. I know. Soooo unheard of. It wasn’t a bloodbath and far from never close. It’s literally 20-14 @ the half after the special teams spotted them 10-0 if Jenkins catches the late tipped pass. That’s literally game on, in spite of things. Try harder.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> I seriously doubt you or I are part of their targeted demographic


That'll all change for Marv when they go into a fraud free trade zone partnership and reveal new titanium alloy swoosh swizzle sticks.

Meanwhile, all this jawing about CFB when I'd be remiss in not acknowledging Green Bay's alleged generational defense (more like meretricious imposters) couldn't stop a trickle from a dollhouse gutter downspout. But on the positive side David Sills V hauled in a couple of key throws yesterday in London Town against that coverage- and tackle-free defense as NY Jints became the latest Packer "humiliators."

For DrEdA, looks like Skunky Mike McCarthy somehow after all these years has discovered defense can give a franchise an identity, or re-identity - that and a backup QB who catches fire coming from obscurity. Rush and the kid from the vaunted Houston Baptist-Western Kentucky axis, Bailey Zappe, are a joy to watch in the No Fun League. As is this year's presumptive MVP, Always Built by 'Bama in Our Hearts of Dixie, Jalen Hurts.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> That'll all change for Marv when they go into a fraud free trade zone partnership and reveal new titanium alloy swoosh swizzle sticks.
> MG


TI swizzle sticks might be above my pay grade. especially if a Nike product. The landing gear beam of the 747 was a TI forging machined.
Owned RTI - AA bought them out - AA split into 3 company's - Don't know which one ended up with RTI - TI is a good investment along
with BE - making AL may get harder as the EV's will be using all the juice.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> That'll all change for Marv when they go into a fraud free trade zone partnership and reveal new titanium alloy swoosh swizzle sticks.
> 
> Meanwhile, all this jawing about CFB when I'd be remiss in not acknowledging Green Bay's alleged generational defense (more like meretricious imposters) couldn't stop a trickle from a dollhouse gutter downspout. But on the positive side David Sills V hauled in a couple of key throws yesterday in London Town against that coverage- and tackle-free defense as NY Jints became the latest Packer "humiliators."
> 
> ...


Iggles ain’t played nobody yet, Jalen might be hurting’ if he meets up with Micah


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU/AU doesn't exactly have the same feel to it this week. Talk about a toothless tiger.












I like to give everyone one a mulligan or 3, but since we are digging up old/recent posts….sometimes folks just need a wake up call and get a reminder of where and who they are ….I’m sure it should have been a blowout if and buts we’re candy and nuts…


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

NIL money for attorney? Knoxville city council may pass "no cash bail" in emergency meeting today?










Tennessee football addresses Jaylen McCollough status for Alabama game after arrest


Josh Heupel updated the status of Tennessee football's starting safety, Jaylen McCollough, who was arrested on felony assault charges before Alabama.



www.knoxnews.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> NIL money for attorney? Knoxville city council may pass "no cash bail" in emergency meeting today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rose, if they gone beat 'Bama, might as well go for the whole enchilada. Revive the Fulmer Cup! NIL for the bail bondsman of the year - can't-miss for remunerative stardom!

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


>


Alabama PhD candidate in Urban Studies?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Why is that kid in college?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Alabama PhD candidate in Urban Studies?


Why, yes, with an Arnge-induced emesis thesis - and to answer Marv's question, "our" scholar is among the finest contemporary thinkers of a generation - well, nearly, as the Arnge Puke ain't known to the south as Fifteenessee for nothin'

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

For the 1st time in a ****’s age, the 3rd Saturday in October is more important than the LSU/UF game. You think I’m going to pick against St. Nick in THAT game?? No way. The gumps get it done, but it will be a really good game to watch. LSU/UF, yeahhhh. This might be a hard game to watch. LSU left for dead going to Gainesville. I’ve seen this one once or twice.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I want to watch the Texas quarterback today. I like that guy.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> I want to watch the Texas quarterback today. I like that guy.


Mike Gundy mullet and all, the interesting scenario, as he appears to be NFL material, what does Arch Manning do if Ewers decides to stay in college (unlikely as he passed up his senior year in HS)


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> For the 1st time in a Bear’s age, the 3rd Saturday in October is more important than the LSU/UF game. You think I’m going to pick against St. Nick in THAT game?? No way. *The gumps get it done, but it will be a really good game to watch*. LSU/UF, yeahhhh. This might be a hard game to watch. LSU left for dead going to Gainesville. I’ve seen this one once or twice.


 You take that back, Jinxer Jacob!

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> You take that back, Jinxer Jacob!
> 
> MG


It is a really good game to watch snd might be won on the last possession. Second and 24 no big deal. TCU vs Okie Lite ain’t bad, down to the wire probably


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

TCU!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> You take that back, Jinxer Jacob!
> 
> MG


I didn’t know the abbreviation for a raccoon’s age would be censored on this page. Good grief. Great game. Gumps let them off the hook. Somehow there were a good amount of UT fans up here @ Coach’s in Overland Park.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Great game to watch if you've got a crush on invisible defense that might as well be wearing a collective miniskirt, at least on 'Bama's side. Only way 'Bama's D will ever bow up again - and I said *bow* up not _blow_ up - is if the college game goes CFL and you only get three downs to make a first. Appalling to me what passes for defense these days and I'm not even terribly bothered by the outcome, just how it came about. 'Bama's secondary was torched, french-fried, toasted - all that plus incineration, and the supposed new DB U of the college game looked like pre-K coverage needing diaper changes all night in the secondary. Just laughable if it weren't so lamentable in the bigger picture of the game.

MG

PS Jacob, I put the "Bear" in your post for continuing your train of thought when I saw what the censors had done to it - this coming not long after one of my old DT buddies from Jawja devoured two of said creatures in a single sitting. Yeah.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Congrats Vols!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Great game
> MG





roseberry said:


> Congrats Vols!


The tide is going to be a 2 loss team this year, no CFP.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> The tide is going to be a 2 loss team this year, no CFP.


It certainly appears the conference is better balanced than it has been in awhile. Does the 2022 version include TN and Ole Miss as this year’s powers? Obviously AL is vulnerable as recent struggles have shown, Georgia remains the constant but they still have TN, KY (who just knocked off MS State) and Ms State who may now have a chip on their shoulder. Should be fun to watch.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> The tide is going to be a 2 loss team this year, no CFP.


That is kind.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> The tide is going to be a 2 loss team this year, no CFP.


Who is going to beat them? Ole Miss certainly isn’t beating them. LSU?? I’m not sold that Jayden Daniels is ready to throw the ball down the field like he did last night. AU definitely isn’t beating them. No way STATE is going to beat them. They might lose 2, but it’s not likely to happen before the postseason.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Who is going to beat them? Ole Miss certainly isn’t beating them. LSU?? I’m not sold that Jayden Daniels is ready
> to throw the ball down the field like he did last night. AU definitely isn’t beating them. No way STATE is going to beat
> them. They might lose 2, but it’s not likely to happen before the postseason.


Jacob, I'm certainly not the FB expert you folks from the SEC are but as a casual observer
who rarely watches an entire game I'm seeing some really good QB play or some really bad
DB play. This comes from most of the teams in the SEC West & none seem to lack a fairly
good DL though I thought Rocky Top's DL just steamrolled the tide's OL for all the time I was
watching. A player has to be really good for me to remember their name, I just watch results.
One of the neat things about college sports is emotion can go a long way to victory.

TBS, I watch FCS mostly by the scores. The Jackrabbits beat the Bison yesterday, not a 
common occurrence during the regular season. Usually the Rabbits wait for someone else
to knock the Bison from the playoffs in the FCS. That don't happen to often.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> Jacob, I'm certainly not the FB expert you folks from the SEC are but as a casual observer
> who rarely watches an entire game I'm seeing some really good QB play or some really bad
> DB play. This comes from most of the teams in the SEC West & none seem to lack a fairly
> good DL though I thought Rocky Top's DL just steamrolled the tide's OL for all the time I was
> ...


I think you’re seeing a combination of both (Nice QB play & bad secondary play.). The best 2 QBs in the conference were playing in Knoxville on Saturday. I am just going off of history & what the matchups look like is all. I have watched far more flawed teams go on unbeatable runs for St. Nick after a loss.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> That is kind.


That _is_ kind, Marv, and that is what St. Nick gets in going with Richard Dreyfuss as defensive coordinator and treating the whole idea of it as Dreyfuss did as an alien concept in Close Encounters of the Third Kind. What a joke 'Bama's defense has become. And on that note, Marv, kudos for your assessment above as a non-CFB expert - you got it just right (not _wide_ right, just right).

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Well what time does Tennessee play today?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Well what time does Tennessee play today?


They’re having a bye week, UT Martin a 11 o’clock


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LSU/Ridge Runners. Ole Miss coming to town with an undefeated season intact. If there’s any mystique or magic left in that stadium, this is the type of game it’s good for. Hmmn. I think I’ve seen this movie before.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU/Ridge Runners. Ole Miss coming to town with an undefeated season intact. If there’s any mystique or magic left in that stadium, this is the type of game it’s good for. Hmmn. I think I’ve seen this movie before.
> 
> View attachment 91092


Looks like that voodoo magic is back in Death Valley, apparently Ole Miss not as good as advertised or LSU better, or some of both. Congratulations


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Daniel's is coming on like a freight train Jacob! He's the next Hendon Hooker!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Looks like that voodoo magic is back in Death Valley, apparently Ole Miss not as good as advertised or LSU better, or some of both. Congratulations


A little mystique left in that stadium. Probably some of both. It’s nice to have LSU trending in the right direction. The next 2 weeks will have The BR buzzin.

Thank you.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> Daniel's is coming on like a freight train Jacob! He's the next Hendon Hooker!


Come on now. Hendon Hooker throws a much better & more catchable ball, plus he processes the play much faster. That said, at least there will be a couple weeks of chirping this year. LOL


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Texas A&M Season Lost After Loss at South Carolina


The Aggies haven't had a losing season since 2009 under Mike Sherman.




www.si.com


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Come on now. Hendon Hooker throws a much better & more catchable ball, plus he processes the play much faster. That said, at least there will be a couple weeks of chirping this year. LOL



Hey, hey, hey........I may not have meant Hooker talent? I may have been declaring him as the next qb to thrash Bama!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

It's my understanding that when the Tenn fans took down the goalposts, they destroyed several thousands of $ worth of television equipment. That may be what the collection plate was for.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> Hey, hey, hey........I may not have meant Hooker talent? I may have been declaring him as the next qb to thrash Bama!


Absolutely no way will I let you sandbag the 1st day of the 2 week wait. No sir. LOL. Not this year.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

I saw a "presser" from Leach after the AL game. 
Could someone post it? Why I miss him in the PAC-12.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Texas A&M Season Lost After Loss at South Carolina
> 
> 
> The Aggies haven't had a losing season since 2009 under Mike Sherman.
> ...


Gotta love seeing Sherman the Accountant's name invoked - I think Green Bay may want him back and who knows, maybe he'll be the first analyst-slash-intern hired back by the school that fired him to "help" Jimbloviator get better accustomed to how aTm usually fares with a mental acuity "imbalance" running the program. (Here's where Our Wayne would say a) Mike Price never coached a game at 'Bama but he led a miraculous revival at UTEP finally getting them above Tejas 3A high school classification status so maybe the Aggies would consider him, too, or b) How 'bout bringing back Dennis "Hold the 84-0 Rope with the Sooners at the Other End" Fraudchione.)

As for the here and now in two weeks' time, Jacob, no sandbagging but your young QB is coming into his own with style that might just riddle 'Bama's "riddleable" and unreliable LB corps, led, for lack of a worse word, by Henry "Not in Kansas Any More When It Comes to Stopping the Run or Pass " To'o'To. And then, for further Whovian motivation as if any were needed, there's the Eli Ricks payback tour coming to a Death Valley near you.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Terrible news.










BREAKING: Texas A&M mascot Reveille suspended indefinitely


NOW Jimbo Fisher has lost control of the program




www.goodbullhunting.com


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Terrible news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jimbo suffering self inflicted wounds for shooting his mouth off, he should have followed the time honored advice of Mark Twain (or someone else), better to remain silent and thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Rest in peace Coach Vince Dooley! A legend in college football and a great man in all regards. Sad news today.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good game going in Happy Valley.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Good game going in Happy Valley.


Big Games James inevitably and yet again living down to his nickname not to mention his failed ambition of nearly 10 years to build the “elite program” he avowed State Penn would be paying him for—

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Big Games James inevitably and yet again living down to his nickname not to mention his failed ambition of nearly 10 years to build the “elite program” he avowed State Penn would be paying him for—
> 
> MG


Mehhhh. I’m not throwing him under the bus for fluky plays.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Okie State - ???????"


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Mehhhh. I’m not throwing him under the bud for fluky plays.


So Big Games James gotta be fake news...

*Penn State’s Football Team Isn’t Bad. It Isn’t Good Enough, Either.*
Ohio State defeated Penn State, 44-31. *It was Penn State’s 11th consecutive loss to a top 10 opponent.*



https://www.nytimes.com/2022/10/29/sports/penn-state-ohio-state-football.html



MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Oklahoma State didn't score a point, Kansas State rolled on them Marvin. I didn't seethat coming and had that game picked as one to see yesterday.......wrong again!

Nobody is mentioning Bo Nix.......since the opening beatdown he has been on fire 🔥!

Texas A&M.......whew, could it POSSIBLY be worse? But I forgot about Auburn?

Tennessee Georgia and LSU Bama upcoming!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Texas A&M.......whew, could it POSSIBLY be worse?


It could but not much worse than 0-4 against Ole Miss and MS State in 2021-2022😳

I’m thinking someone is assembling the fire wood, the pot, the tar, and the feathers for Jimbo. Or maybe they will just hang him in effigy at Northgate!

And could this guy be the next guy up at Auburn?









Best Landing Spots for Matt Rhule in Potential Return to College Football


Matt Rhule, in all likelihood, is coming back to college football. Fired as the head coach of the Carolina Panthers, he's probably not in serious contention...




bleacherreport.com


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Oklahoma State didn't score a point, Kansas State rolled on them Marvin. I didn't seethat coming and had that game picked as one to see yesterday.......wrong again!
> 
> Nobody is mentioning Bo Nix.......since the opening beatdown he has been on fire 🔥!
> 
> ...


Okie State was ranKed #8 in the nation, only reason I noted it. 
But those are the same folks, who on occasion, overrank the SEC. 
TBS, Bo Nix enjoys a lot of talent around him, something a few 
teams in the PAC-12 have to actually coach to that level.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> It could but not much worse than 0-4 against Ole Miss and MS State in 2021-2022😳
> 
> I’m thinking someone is assembling the fire wood, the pot, the tar, and the feathers for Jimbo. Or maybe they will just hang him in effigy at Northgate!
> 
> ...


IF AU wants to have a chance, they would hire him.

To be fair, TAMU has their QB now.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> IF AU wants to have a chance, they would hire him.
> 
> To be fair, TAMU has their QB now.


Auburn certainly should hire Rhule. The Aggie freshman QB looks like the real deal but he needs a 21st Century offense.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Hugh Frieze to Auburn.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Hugh Frieze to Auburn.


Either Rhule or Freeze would be an upgrade. Freeze familiarity with the SEC is probably an additional plus on his resume. And these days how important is finding and recruiting transfers? Sonny Dikes at TCU is really good at that.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Either Rhule or Freeze would be an upgrade. Freeze familiarity with the SEC is probably an additional plus on his resume. And these days how important is finding and recruiting transfers? Sonny Dikes at TCU is really good at that.


Rhule's last name would rhyme with an F word in all caps if he were to jump into the quagmire in West Georgia - especially as he's owed a reported 40 large ($MM) by Carolina and can pick and choose.

Mr. Freeze's penchant for #900 line calls and surrounding behavior are still apparently a concern to the SEC, as Saban tried to hire him several years ago and got vetoed by the commissioner. Maybe Freeze's penance at Liberty is complete and/or the "heavy lumber" at All Bran (*Yella Fella* et al) can hold his sins of the past over his head and continue getting their way and cutting that crazy sway for the program. I keep hoping y'all (Barn) will bring back ol' Gus the good mule a third time...or even better retain Harsin or at least keep him until Bon Mallori can convince the power brokers down there that Boise is trying to hire _*him*_ back (not in a 1,000 years the way they tell it) and even give an extension ('cause while the losing continues you gotta give the Harsinogenic HC an E for effort)

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Auburn certainly should hire Rhule. The Aggie freshman QB looks like the real deal but he needs a 21st Century offense.


I didn’t think the offense was necessarily the issue on Saturday night. I understand that plenty of people are saying that the offense needs changing.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Not 1 but 2 absolute huge games in conference this weekend. 

That said, it’s the week against that team from that God forsaken state. You can start It around the 1:13 mark and listen to the commercial break.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Not 1 but 2 absolute huge games in conference this weekend.
> 
> That said, it’s the week against that team from that God forsaken state. You can start It around the 1:13 mark and listen to the commercial break.


Jacob, delighted you've returned to "rabid" (if not rabid nutria) status on the rtf CFB thread. Little opposition or smack coming from me ahead of this annual bloodletting - except to say y'all better watch out 'cause rumor has it 'Bama's defense notched its first complete performance of the season Saturday by holding "Bye" scoreless and without a single breakdown or missed assignment by To'o'To' "Not in Kansas Anymore or Anything Resembling a 'Bama Defense" the never-get-home-on-a-blitz and never-cover-a-tight-end playcaller on what's now the wrong side of the ball for St. Nick's processing operation.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Jacob, delighted you've returned to "rabid" (if not rabid nutria) status on the rtf CFB thread. Little opposition or smack coming from me ahead of this annual bloodletting - except to say y'all better watch out 'cause rumor has it 'Bama's defense notched its first complete performance of the season Saturday by holding "Bye" scoreless and without a single breakdown or missed assignment by To'o'To' "Not in Kansas Anymore or Anything Resembling a 'Bama Defense" the never-get-home-on-a-blitz and never-cover-a-tight-end playcaller on what's now the wrong side of the ball for St. Nick's processing operation.
> 
> MG


Hey, y’all have the greatest coach to ever coach. I actually enjoy watching Bryce play QB & Jahmyr Gibbs is the best RB in CFB. I’m not going to say anything to contradict those things. They’re all true. It’s just that this game is different than all the others. I didn’t think it would be a game with so much riding on it earlier this year, but I did think LSU would start putting it together @ the end of the year. Now a somewhat aligned BK team gets to see what it is truly about. A little chirping this week is absolutely necessary. I’ll wait until Friday or Saturday to pick the winner. That team is favored for a reason, though I believe the line is grossly inflated.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

And that's the thing: Every time the line is grossly inflated, 'Bama's alleged D D-eflates with the worst of 'em. The Bullies "only" scored six points vs. 'Bama their last time out? Spare me - Pirate's Air Raid O played right into their soft little hands (and softer coverage areas). I'll believe otherwise when I see it. Bo might not know defense, but we 'Bama oldtimers do and are covering our eyes (and noses) at what we're seeing and yeah, what we're, er, scenting these days. And maybe forever more. But Kirby Smart still manages to coach it pretty well, much unlike the Screen Actors Guild Snotty Double for Richard Dreyfuss and actual CFB defensive coordinator impersonator, surname of Gol*ing.

MG

* so pathetic for 'Bama that no D is permitted to be used in the in*ivi*ual's surname.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Brian Harsin now unemployed at the reported rate of $15,000,000. Not bad, maybe back to Boise State where his teams were dominant. Now the clock ticks waiting for the next HC at Auburn. Potential hires include the aforementioned Matt Rhule, Hugh Freeze, Lane Kiffin, and Prime Time or as he was known in Dallas Neon Deion


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Brian Harsin now unemployed at the reported rate of $15,000,000. Not bad, maybe back to Boise State where his teams were dominant. Now the clock ticks waiting for the next HC at Auburn. Potential hires include the aforementioned Matt Rhule, Hugh Freeze, Lane Kiffin, and Prime Time or as he was known in Dallas Neon Deion


There's always this guy (who even comes prepackaged in cow college colors) - 









Bozo brouhaha forces rewrite of humor history


A dispute over who created Bozo the Clown has caused the International Clown Hall of Fame in downtown Milwaukee to rewrite humor history.




www.nbcnews.com





and who would be thinking in his mature years of what he has observed in West Georgia for pretty much two generations now, "I can do that."

MG

PS Dr. EdA, Harsin was fast becoming anathema even in Idaho; put it this way, they weren't too unhappy when he bolted for the Barn at first opportunity. *Lot of smoke and mirrors and inferior competition out there* - and he couldn't (and didn't) recruit a lick. Plus, he was generally disliked in his little corner of the CFB world.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

A question........If Deion Sanders were to become head coach at Auburn, then would he and Saban still make silly insurance commercials together?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> There's always this guy (who even comes prepackaged in cow college colors) -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suspect that the Auburn faithful reading about how Bo Nix is thriving at Oregon leaves a rather bitter taste too.


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

Gotta throw coach Chadwell into the names of coaches some of these schools will look at. His record at Coastal Carolina is impressive.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Auburn has an almost 30 year history of hiring the wrong guy, Terry Bowden, Senator Tuberville, Gene Chizic, Gus Malzahn, and Brian Harsin. Perhaps the odds are in their favor to eventually make the right choice.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> Auburn has an almost 30 year history of hiring the wrong guy, Terry Bowden, Senator Tuberville, Gene Chizic, Gus Malzahn, and Brian Harsin. Perhaps the odds are in their favor to eventually make the right choice.


Let's give credit where credit is due,

Bowden, undefeated season 
Tubberville, never lost to bama
Chizic, national championship 
Malzahn, 12 seconds/a single defensive play away from a national championship 
Harsin, Had bama beat in season 1

Is the issue coaches or expectations?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Counterpoints 
Bowden chasing skirts
Tuberville did he ever have an SEC contender
Chizic one year wonder thanks to Cam Newton
Malzahn middle of the pack teams
Harsin his 9-12 record speaks for itself
Of course it’s expectations no fan base expects mediocrity 
Of the 5 who is still coaching? High school offense Gus at Central Florida where even Scott Frost was successful
Ya honor, I rest my case


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Counterpoints
> Bowden chasing skirts
> Tuberville did he ever have an SEC contender
> Chizic one year wonder thanks to Cam Newton
> ...


No "Ya honor" to it, if that's the pencil sharpness you judge FTs by, I'd never question being an inch offline on mark or blind, and not getting called back.

But to counterpoint "Auburn has an almost 30 year history of hiring the wrong guy," it's the one they _*didn't*_ hire but tried like idiotically bad Shakespeare to bring into the "fambly," Petrino, that was the nadir of their coaching quests. Harsin's a close second and Tuberville, well, let's not forget he said he would only leave Ole Miss "carried out in a pine box." Of course, Kiffin could be rehearsing to recite them same sentiments...

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Before we rest our respective cases on the Boogs Doc please consider that all these "bad hires" come in to "BoogaWonderland" and in their first or second season perform miracles like undefeated, natty, almost natty and improve enough to almost beat the conference champion and natty runner up. 

THEN something happens to THEM. Is it THEM(the coaches) or just the Boogs Boogafying everything they come in contact with?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Before we rest our respective cases on the Boogs Doc please consider that all these "bad hires" come in to "BoogaWonderland" and in their first or second season perform miracles like undefeated, natty, almost natty and improve enough to almost beat the conference champion and natty runner up.
> 
> THEN something happens to THEM. Is it THEM(the coaches) or just the Boogs Boogafying everything they come in contact with?


A question only the CF Swami can answer


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Doc, you and I have arguably good cases. If only Wayne were here to do our often needed MG interpretation........MG probably has a good one too! Lol


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Doc, you and I have arguably good cases. If only Wayne were here to do our often needed MG interpretation........MG probably has a good one too! Lol


Maybe Mike Price, the AL coach who never coached, is available


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Doc, you and I have arguably good cases. If only Wayne were here to do our often needed MG interpretation........MG probably has a good one too! Lol


I'm thinking the aTm Corps of Eldercare Cadets sends Wayne on a free loan as they say in EPL football to All Bran for a pro bono year as associate AD for coach handling with his own dedicated YouTube Channel Norma Rae (Sally Field) helping out with the narration and Our Wayne doubling as yell or yelp leader for the Dottie Metcalf Veterinary Sports Medicine Program down there in case Reveille hits the transfer portal and needs a new home between now and the end of the current season. H*ll, maybe she (Rev, not Wayne) gets NIL money for the new line of Yella Fella doghouses down there powered by the target solar-powered panels on the new coach's back and Our Wayne puts it in trust for the next monstrosity of a coaching buyout--

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Satire, parody, sarcasm.......SEC shorts leaves out nobody!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

LSU has scored 45 in each of the last couple of games. The qb is getting better every week. Kelly is due against Saban. Many signs point to tigahs.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Off to see up close and scout some undefeated tigahs today, rose - and find out if they's on another unstoppable march to a championship.

Disappointed to miss Caddy's debut as Obrun HC but I'm sure he'll have gotten rid of the Harsinogenic atmosphere around them boys by the time pulls into Gadsden, I mean, Starkvegas...

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Who you picking
TN v GA
LSU v AL
Clems v ND


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> LSU has scored 45 in each of the last couple of games. The qb is getting better every week. Kelly is due against Saban. Many signs point to tigahs.


Signs are pointing to a rainy morning in The BR for sure.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Who you picking
> TN v GA
> LSU v AL
> Clems v ND


The preview shows from today pretty much all picked TN, gumps, Clemson. I don’t see the road teams sweeping like that.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> Rose,
> 
> The conservation goose hunt was ok, not epic and not terrible. Great company and time had by all though. I like hot flavors on my food and discovered this on the trip at a mom and pop place along the way. My new go to hot sauce.
> View attachment 88878


If you really like hot go for Ghost pepper sauce


Amazon.com : ghost pepper hot sauce


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Is it time to anoint Kirby Smart as the next CF genius, looses almost his entire defense to the NFL and now kicking the new SEC darling on the block’s ass.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I thought he has been a genius. Responsible for St. Nick’s best defenses @ Alabama. Of course he has recruited like a mad man and that’s why you don’t see that huge drop off. He definitely had to remind folks where the standard is on that side of the conference. I wouldn’t doubt if he even played the disrespect card. It was there.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Coulda been a 14-point swing except for that most excellent overturning of a fumble, Jacob, and as out of sorts as ‘Bama seems, might’ve been the ballgame at halftime.

Saw the only CFB Tigas likely to be 8-0 after this evening (sorry, jg) and without even a single 3-star (or scholarship player) on either side of the ball, they played with more edge and anger than ‘Bama’s got on offer at the moment.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good game. A little lower scoring than I would have thought, but it’s been good so far.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Defense just ain’t ‘Bama’s game no more.

Congrats, Jacob - and nice job nabbing Jason Taylor’s son as your star TE - that’s gotta make St. Nick feel even better.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Let’s flipping GEAUX!!!! Year 1 of The BK Takeover & someone just booked the hotel for that 1st weekend in December. Yessss!!!! Over the flipping moon over this!!!! 

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!

Go Tigahs!!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Let’s flipping GEAUX!!!! Year 1 of The BK Takeover & someone just booked the hotel for that 1st weekend in December. Yessss!!!! Over the flipping moon over this!!!!
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS!!!!
> 
> Go Tigahs!!!!


Congratulations Jacob! Great effort, gutsy call in OT, Jayden Daniels is the real deal.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The preview shows from today pretty much all picked TN, gumps, Clemson. I don’t see the road teams sweeping like that.


Preview shows 0-3


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I just woke up to USC and Cal 4th qtr? WTH, OT?

CONGRATS JACOB! Congrats Tigers!

For Bama fans everywhere, "Expand the playoff to 24 teams......NOW!"


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> For Bama fans everywhere, "Expand the playoff to 24 teams......NOW!"


Chuckle.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

A blast from the past due to a bet I lost with Jacob and Franco! A fitting, though the shirt probably not still, shot given recent events!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> I just woke up to USC and Cal 4th qtr? WTH, OT?
> 
> CONGRATS JACOB! Congrats Tigers!
> 
> For Bama fans everywhere, "Expand the playoff to 24 teams......NOW!"


Ears (aka PF) says: Saban needs new coordinators.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> Ears (aka PF) says: Saban needs new coordinators.


He needs the old ones!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

bjoiner said:


> Go Dawgs.


Took UT behind the woodshed.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Congratulations Jacob! Great effort, gutsy call in OT, Jayden Daniels is the real deal.


Thank you, Dr. Ed!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> I just woke up to USC and Cal 4th qtr? WTH, OT?
> 
> CONGRATS JACOB! Congrats Tigers!
> 
> For Bama fans everywhere, "Expand the playoff to 24 teams......NOW!"


Thank you!!

LOL. You don’t want the playoffs expanded anymore than I do.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LOL. You don’t want the playoffs expanded anymore than I do.


Jacob, I appreciate rose joining the 'Who cheer squad for a family meal way back when to satisfy a wager, and though I'm here to commend his integrity (and, uh, other attributes), I also want to spread the castor oil icing on the humble pie my menu calls "just desserts" for cracking on coach R (for rapper) Kelly.

Think this speaks to the future far better than I could (Jimbo Mr. Texas 4&8 notwithstanding)









Brian Kelly’s LSU Is the Future of College Football


They beat Alabama. They could make the playoff. There will be others like them.




slate.com





MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Although unlikely it is possible that LSU wins out and qualifies for the Championship playoff. If they don’t and UCLA continues it’s winning ways could we see Kelly vs Kelly in a bowl game?



crackerd said:


> Think this speaks to the future far better than I could (Jimbo Mr. Texas 4&8 notwithstanding) MG


If Jimbo survives it will be that the money guys have decided to give him one more year with new coordinators but he will definitely have a short leash in 2023


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I am watching Texas and TCU tonight!

Congrats LSU and GA both.....to Atlanta!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok Doc, Now I am flipping between Bo and Ewers. Both low scoring halves.....halfs.....awe hell, first two quarters plural.(pet peeve alert)!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Good for Jacob and the BK era. Which schools in Texas should have hired Sonny *****, UT and TAMU. Tiny TCU enrollment <10,000 takes down behemoth Texas enrollment +/- 70,000 holding them to 3 offensive points. Leaving Auburn was perhaps the best decision of Bo Nix’s young life. Quentin Ewers vastly overhyped as he continues to under perform. Jimbo’s downward spiral continues, the much overhyped Aggies now 3-7 validating a childhood friends father’s saying “don’t let your mouth overload your ass”! Ouch 😳


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> The best decision of Bo Nix’s young life.


Didn't he transfer to Oregon?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Didn't he transfer to Oregon?


He did indeed and he is in the Heisman Trophy discussion


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> Didn't he transfer to Oregon?


I too will have an opportunity to be great at checkers this afternoon when my grand babies get here.*  *


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> I too will have an opportunity to be great at checkers this afternoon when my grand babies get here.**


And you're up at 3 a.m. CST plotting double jumps on the board? rose, Saban may have just elevated your candidacy for replacing both Gulldroppings and Sponge BOB as Bama's coordinators.

Poor Bo Nix - Zer-O-gon done gone and did it again with a big fat duck egg in the middle of all that pukey coloration afield - liked watching Marv's Wusskies and the new coach with a little tooth to their bite.

Congrats for the second week in a row, Jacob - for a minute there I thought the pieces were falling apart/in place for St. Nick to sneak 'Bama back into contention, which they don't deserve to be in any way shape or fashion, but he is Saban so it's usually a preordained deal.

rtf CFB playoff odds:
Clemps - sorry, jg - should be no chance, no way, even if they finish 12-1 - but 20%. TCU, 50%, 30% even if they lose the championship game in B12G with soon to be 13 teams. Hairball, won't happen, but 18% (90% if come through at the 'Shoe). The 'Who, 25% tops, 5% after they lose to aTm, though beating UGa in SEC championship game gets them into the playoff as first three-loss team. Dawgs - in regardless. tOSU 75% even if they were to lose the B1G championship. USC - don't make me laugh. 'Bama - dropping down to FCS after losing to All-Bran and HC-in-coronation Cadillac Williams so they can gain valuable experience with a 24-team playoff.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> He did indeed and he is in the Heisman Trophy discussion


Definitely a possibility had the OC not sent him up the middle 
one time too often.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

“Alexa, play neck.” 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> “Alexa, play neck.” 🤣🤣🤣🤣


Some really creative folks who know the conference well come up with this stuff 👏


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Some really creative folks who know the conference well come up with this stuff 👏


Absolutely.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Checked the temperature and it’s 40. Harold Perkins Jr. really is everywhere!! 😱😱


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> View attachment 91274


Jimbo secured the Aggie’s spot about 6 weeks ago


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Today the best is in the west. USC and UCLA plus Yutes and Ducks. I look forward to both.

In preseason we thought GA and KY would be "the game" in the SEC east......what happened to the promise at Kentucky?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

The OL @ KY has been a turnstile. 

Yeah, I guess I’ll take Oregon & UCLA.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

A'fore your time, Jacob, but wanted rose to ruminate and reflect on a particular threat resurrected and directed today to 'Bama's -efensive coor-inator and his cover-free LB corps:

"Fly's open, let's go Peay!"

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, you (and Jacob) never doubt St. Nick - got 'Bama up 7-0 vs. The Fightin' Micturators of Peay midway through the 2nd quarter showing that they are playoff-worthy even if not dominant. FCS playoff worthy, that is. May get Sam Houston State at home in a couple weeks if they're lucky. Oops, up 14-0 now and Saban's gotta call off the dogs (as opposed to the Dawgs) if they want to sneak into this FCS 24-team playoff.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, there were LOTS more great games to watch than the SWAMI foretold?

I guess them Vols can sit on the couch with me.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Not really a lot of teams wanted to play in the weather yesterday.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Wow, there were LOTS more great games to watch than the SWAMI foretold?
> 
> I guess them Vols can sit on the couch with me.


Who would have thought that long dormant SC would be a spoiler


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

One of the better things I’ve read in regards to the Cocky/UT game.

“Hold your heads up Tennessee. No shame in giving up 63 points and 600 yards to one of the top 11 offenses in the SEC.” 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Wow, there were LOTS more great games to watch than the SWAMI foretold?


rose, knowin' we both got tunnel vision when it comes to the Crimson Tide and CFB, but let's sight in your lazer focus on the No. 1 (sorta) college football team in the country:









Alabama Advances To The Quarterfinals Of The NCAA Tournament With 3-1 Victory Over UC Irvine - University of Alabama Athletics


TUSCALOOSA, Ala. – Alabama's Felicia Knox scored a pair of goals to lead the No. 1 seed Alabama soccer team past UC Irvine, 3-1, in the third round of the NCAA Women's




rolltide.com





MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> rose, knowin' we both got tunnel vision when it comes to the Crimson Tide and CFB, but let's sight in your lazer focus on the No. 1 (sorta) college football team in the country:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Futbol, Really?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Futbol, Really?


Marv, when you're having a hangdog year with the one with the laces, you take whatever futbol you can get. Like, you know, Beat Wales! Wait a minute, that didn't work, either...

MG


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

EdA said:


> Who would have thought that long dormant SC would be a spoiler


EdA, makes me feel a little better about KY' loss to SC but then I remember the Vanderbilt game and go back into darkness again😆


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Bandy is ROLLING now Brooks.......with Hooker out Vols better step it up or "⚓ down"!

Yes MG we still have futbol!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Marv, when you're having a hangdog year with the one with the laces, you take whatever futbol you can get. Like, you know, Beat Wales! Wait a minute, that didn't work, either...
> 
> MG


Futbol is like watching a field trial with poor tests & judges.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

A lot of love for opposing teams this week.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> A lot of love for opposing teams this week.


Including at least 2 SEC grudge matches and a few intrastate rivalry games (other than ALvAUB), ClempsvSC, ORvOR ST, and maybe too much of a mismatch to consider GAvGT. History says that USCvND qualified once upon a time, maybe this year revitalizes it.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Interstate rivalry today with UK vs Louisville. Cats anemic offense and suspect defense will have their hands full.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> Including at least 2 SEC grudge matches and a few intrastate rivalry games (other than ALvAUB), ClempsvSC, ORvOR ST, and maybe too much of a mismatch to consider GAvGT. History says that USCvND qualified once upon a time, maybe this year revitalizes it.


This year you could include the Huskies & the Coug's,
but that might be past the bedtime of most here.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wikipedia knows all, check his bio I just opened, even ESPN can’t confirm this, only speculate


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Including at least 2 SEC grudge matches and a few intrastate rivalry games (other than ALvAUB), ClempsvSC, ORvOR ST, and maybe too much of a mismatch to consider GAvGT. History says that USCvND qualified once upon a time, maybe this year revitalizes it.


I like ND tonight.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

How about those Buckeyes?😉 and the Gamecocks now have SC bragging rights!
Oregon should lose for wearing hideous uniforms.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

In a 12 team playoff: a lot of teams are moving into spots 5 through 12.
Their elevator seems to be in the down mode.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 2, 2015)

Assuming a solid top three of Georgia, Michigan, and TCU, who slides into number four this week?

USC, OSU, Bama?

Conference championships could really make this interesting!!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

DavidC said:


> Assuming a solid top three of Georgia, Michigan, and TCU, who slides into number four this week?
> 
> USC, OSU, Bama?
> 
> Conference championships could really make this interesting!!


If it is not a Conference champion, it would be who?
A lot of highly rated (by the pundits) lost today. 
It should be done on the field.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

It's Southern Cal David. 

Doc, nobody wants to play South Carolina right now, they been hot.

Jimbo brought Aggies tonight, but what's up with that?

Michigan wow!

Frogs double wow!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> It's Southern Cal David.
> 
> Doc, nobody wants to play South Carolina right now, they been hot.
> 
> ...


Sonny ***** has to be coach of the year. We don’t know the super secret formula for choosing the final four, as of today I think USC gets the nod. It appears that Shane Beamer may have the SC arrow pointed up. One can only speculate what’s been going on behind closed doors in Aggieland but if a call hasn’t been made to Garret Riley someone is not paying attention


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Saban's bloodied (and making his playoff pitch) for future confrontation. Slides up to fifth this week on the "strength" of having lost two games on the last play of both by four points and on the road. If he would only own up to the fact that his alleged defense has been in a 12-step recovery program this season from a coordinator who couldn't coordinate pouring himself a finger of water, much less (mis)arraying a 1-4-6 drunken sailor defensive scheme, sympathy would roll with the Tide.

I don't see them as worthy of making it, but in St. Nick we trust. Jacob, good ride this year but unless you beat them Dawgs 48-0, three losses ain't getting y'all in. Dawgs and Meesh are in, regardless. tOSU has beaten one team with more than a marginal pulse and got destroyed at home, so fuggedaboutit. TCU win and in, USC win and in. But a loss by either, particularly Traveler getting knobbled by them Utes, and... Ain't sayin' either of the above's sittin' ducks exactly (or staying home Ducks), but one of em or maybe both








'bout to get their wings clipped.

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

In other CFB news, Willie Forever Falling Upward Taggart has just been declared a prime candidate for the All Bran vacancy.

According to The Athletic: 



> Florida Atlantic University fired head coach Willie Taggart after three seasons, the school announced on Saturday.
> 
> The school announced the firing after FAU lost 32-31 in overtime to Western Kentucky.​
> In three seasons, Taggart went 15-18 with the Owls.​
> ...


In other words, All Bran, he's all yours for the asking - unless aTm wants him to replace Jimbo...again.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

The 2 most OVERRATED HC's in the country coach 
the programs At Ohio State & Oregon.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Any thoughts/comments on Buckys new HC?
Luke Fickell









Wisconsin brings in Cincinnati's Fickell as coach


Wisconsin has hired Luke Fickell as its next football coach. Fickell led Cincinnati to the College Football Playoff last season.




www.espn.com


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

road kill said:


> Any thoughts/comments on Buckys new HC?
> Luke Fickell


None - But as long as you are here, watched your BB team play the other night. Impressed. 
Contrast was noticeable on another front. No black kids play BB in Wisconsin?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

road kill said:


> Any thoughts/comments on Buckys new HC?


I like it!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> None - But as long as you are here, watched your BB team play the other night. Impressed.
> Contrast was noticeable on another front. No black kids play BB in Wisconsin?


Nor OL either, Marv - as for Bucky's new HC, I'm with rose. Also, Nebraska made out pretty well hiring Rhule but seems a majority of Husker fanbase were "Fickle" in who they wanted.

rose, has the swami perfected the logarithm for 'Bama making the playoffs? Well, the _*other*_ CFB playoff 'cause the No.1-ranked bootin' belles from 'Bama play UCLA Friday in the futbol semifinals Friday, with the championship game Monday night one of those two vs. the (sorry, 'Cutty) FS(S)U (Free Soccer Shoes U.)-UNCC winner.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

road kill said:


> Any thoughts/comments on Buckys new HC?
> Luke Fickell
> 
> 
> ...


Shocked. Nice pickup.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

roseberry said:


> Hugh Frieze to Auburn.


Had a Swami day on October 20th, didn't I?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

.....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> Had a Swami day on October 20th, didn't I?


Great hire. Great call.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Poor, old LSU. They go limping to Atlanta with their depth issues showing. Georgia is as hot as a fire cracker and are over 17 point favorites. Kirby has his team playing the best it has all season. Defending National Champions. #1 team in the land all year & for good reason. All those great recruiting classes Kirby has put together sure are showing their worth. “Georgia is the new Alabama.” is the phrase that all the pundits echo. Simply put, Georgia can’t lose!!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Who is more likely to be in their new job in 2030, Matt Rhule or Hugh Freeze?


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

EdA said:


> Who is more likely to be in their new job in 2030, Matt Rhule or Hugh Freeze?


None of the above. They will move on if they are successful or not.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Some history on my positions........

In 2006 I didn't want to see TOSU and Michigan again because we had just seen that game. Florida got in and dusted TOSU. No rematch appropriate.

In 2011(I think) Alabama and LSU played a regular season 9-6 score with LSU going on to win the SEC. It is searchable here where I said no rematch was appropriate and someone else should get a shot(even though Alabama missed 17 field goal attempts in the first meeting). Alabama won that rematch with LSU not scoring and only crossing the 50 once. There shoulda been a third game tie breaker IMHO.

Last year Alabama smoked Georgia in the SEC championship game. In my opinion, consistently, no rematch was appropriate because we had just seen that game. Georgia won the rematch but there should be a third game tie breaker, again IMHO.

My hope is Michigan, Georgia, Southern Cal and TCU all win and deserve their spot in this year's playoff. If one of them were to lose I DO NOT consider a team who just got smacked down at home by four scores and got a big M flag dotting the i in the shoe as an appropriate participant. My feeling is WE JUST SAW THAT GAME and TOSU lost it with a healthy quarterback.(but if it's played their should be a tie breaker) To me TOSU is embarrassingly OUT!

I am making NO CASE for Alabama to get into this playoff. But compared to TOSU, Alabama lost to 2 fine teams, away, by a total of 4 points on the last play of both games. Add to this that Bryce Young had a mid season debilitating shoulder injury that affected his play in both losses and in other lackluster wins. Alabama hasn't played GA, TCU, UM or USC this season or lost to any of them by more than 3 TOUCHDOWNS!

So MG you asked and there it is. Should the tide be in? NO.

But if the choice is between TOSU and tide, NO DAMN QUESTION, BAMA!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Who is more likely to be in their new job in 2030, Matt Rhule or Hugh Freeze?


Hugh Freeze is the obvious answer. He’s certainly not going to The NFL (Matt Rhule won’t either.), but at least @ AU he can compete. NU doesn’t have a lot to offer to recruits today. I’m not sure what gig Hugh Freeze could take that’s better than AU. You’d have to assume Lane is most likely waiting on St. Nick to retire or UF to fire Sunbelt Billy. BK is most likely going to be @ LSU for another decade. Is the TAMU job better than AU?? I’m not sure I believe that to be true. Georgia is with Kirby for a ****’s age to come. The Overrated State University is with Ryan Day & Michigan looks good for awhile. Most other possible gigs are lateral moves or minimally better.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> Some history on my positions........
> 
> In 2006 I didn't want to see TOSU and Michigan again because we had just seen that game. Florida got in and dusted TOSU. No rematch appropriate.
> 
> ...


I don’t really disagree with much here. I just hope either chalk holds (For the sake of traditional playoffs.) or complete chaos. No kidding I want LSU to beat Georgia on Saturday. What then if all else holds serve? I think you have to keep all 4 in some order. The bigger question is what happens if K STATE beats TCU (Very possible.), Utah beats SC again (Very possible.), & somehow Michigan loses (Almost impossible.) or they win? Then what?? You have a debate about UT & Alabama for at least one of those spots. One won head to head while the other was blasted by Cocky & is without their starting QB (Forget the VANDY game, UT isn’t better with Hendon Hooker.). I think if it played out like that you would have to have Michigan in no matter what as the 2 seed. Then what do you do for the 3 & 4 spots?? A 1 loss TCU isn’t likely to be in. SC would be almost assuredly out as well.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> I am making NO CASE for Alabama to get into this playoff. But compared to TOSU, Alabama lost to 2 fine teams, away, by a total of 4 points on the last play of both games. Add to this that Bryce Young had a mid season debilitating shoulder injury that affected his play in both losses and in other lackluster wins. Alabama hasn't played GA, TCU, UM or USC this season or lost to any of them by more than 3 TOUCHDOWNS!


Look at the Ducks record. Not a Duck fan as I believe they are 
a NIKE advertisement. Should LSU get in if they beat GA?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> Look at the Ducks record. Not a Duck fan as I believe they are
> a NIKE advertisement. Should LSU get in if they beat GA?


No sir. There’s literally nothing that can happen to give LSU a shot in The Playoffs. That dream died in College Station this past weekend.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I don’t really disagree with much here. I just hope either chalk holds (For the sake of traditional playoffs.) or complete chaos. No kidding I want LSU to beat Georgia on Saturday. What then if all else holds serve? I think you have to keep all 4 in some order. The bigger question is what happens if K STATE beats TCU (Very possible.), Utah beats SC again (Very possible.), & somehow Michigan loses (Almost impossible.) or they win? Then what?? You have a debate about UT & Alabama for at least one of those spots. One won head to head while the other was blasted by Cocky & is without their starting QB (Forget the VANDY game, UT isn’t better with Hendon Hooker.). I think if it played out like that you would have to have Michigan in no matter what as the 2 seed. Then what do you do for the 3 & 4 spots?? A 1 loss TCU isn’t likely to be in. SC would be almost assuredly out as well.


“what happens if K STATE beats TCU Very possible”
I say possible but unlikely, the game is essentially a home game for TCU, they already beat K State by 10 and K State only put up 10 vs Iowa St, TCU scored 62 against them.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Dustin Swedelson on TikTok


Auburn is wild for letting Hugh Freeze choose his own entrance music at this press conference #SEC #Auburn #HughFreeze #CollegeFootball #NCAA #NCAAFootball #CFB #WarEagle #WarDamnEagle #WDE




www.tiktok.com


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Uhhhhh, what I said yesterday is not committee thinking. That's why I don't serve on committees!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Uhhhhh, what I said yesterday is not committee thinking. That's why I don't serve on committees!


Never know, rose. Couple of upending outcomes Friday and Satty, Saban could constitute a committee of one barging into, er, backing into the CFB playoffs.

Good assessment by Jacob on the coaching front - falling off the list this year are the Row the Boat bloke and Gene Chizik Jr. (a/k/a Matt Campbell) of Iowa State. Also looking for the neighboring Hawkeyes to quietly retire the Ferentz Family of CFB coaching this year. And it was probably a Jimmy Sexton ploy but one of the names to surface in the All Bran "search" was none other than Big Games James Franklin - who's not exactly on borrowed time at State Penn but his time there ain't exactly gilded as an "elite program" that he aspires to - 

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Here you go, Marv - with 'Bama on the outside lookin' in (for now), I'm sure your interest in CFB has waned considerably, but here's localized FCS material for you, *No. 1 Jacks hosting the Manjacks, er, Men Hens (Not that there's anything wrong with that...) of Delaware*.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Okay. Championship Weekend.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Last weekend it was the Ducks falling short.
This weekend the Trojans live up to their name.
Laying around in an LA gutter.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

EdA said:


> “what happens if K STATE beats TCU Very possible”
> I say possible but unlikely, the game is essentially a home game for TCU, they already beat K State by 10 and K State only put up 10 vs Iowa St, TCU scored 62 against them.


I attended the earlier game between TCU & K State, which was in fact a home game for TCU.
K State was puttin a whoopin on the frogs until they got a couple of their QB's hurt

I do however hope your crystal ball is accurate for todays game
Go Frogs

RIFF 
RAM 
BAH
ZOO!!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Good day!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

What's with all the lady ducks?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jg, love what I'm seeing there. Gorgeous blind. Not Arkansas, season not in this weekend?


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Marvin S said:


> What's with all the lady ducks?





roseberry said:


> Jg, love what I'm seeing there. Gorgeous blind. Not Arkansas, season not in this weekend?



yes sir, SE Missouri. Never had a better hunt. Crazy cupping and committing this morning.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Geaux Tigers! I'm down here in Venice with a crew of Tigers on a blast and cast. Blastin' not as good as castin'!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Geaux Tigers! I'm down here in Venice with a crew of Tigers on a blast and cast. Blastin' not as good as castin'!
> 
> View attachment 91488
> View attachment 91491
> View attachment 91493


Wow! I am officially mouthwatering jealous, nice red fish, there’s plenty of good eating there.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jgsanders said:


> View attachment 91483
> 
> View attachment 91485
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> Geaux Tigers! I'm down here in Venice with a crew of Tigers on a blast and cast. Blastin' not as good as castin'!
> 
> View attachment 91488
> View attachment 91491
> View attachment 91493


Bull reds. 

I’m not an on the half shell kinda guy. Fried soft or chargrilled/charbroiled done right, yes please!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

The lopsided loss to GA notwithstanding it appears that LSU may have found a QB, a freshman from right there in Lake Charles, Garret Nussmeier


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

Amazing defenses on display by the SEC today!


----------



## taeicher (Jun 25, 2017)

EdA said:


> The lopsided loss to GA notwithstanding it appears that LSU may have found a QB, a freshman from right there in Lake Charles, Garret Nussmeier


Transfer portal opens Monday...he may have other suitors


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Big Ten championship game and they interview Saban to make his case for Bama getting in the playoffs. Funny that he didn't talk about his teams good wins this year but about their close losses.
That LSU loss didn't age very well.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Tim Mc said:


> Big Ten championship game and they interview Saban to make his case for Bama getting in the playoffs. Funny that he didn't talk about his teams good wins this year but about their close losses.
> That LSU loss didn't age very well.


Tim, I agree with rose, and not as a homer but a pragmatist - oughta be 'Bama with two last-play losses and the SEC grinder over tOSU and y'all's two-game schedule, and that one vaunted win against, yeah, Big Games James and State Penn.

But that ain't happening. So it boils down to the CFB committee (sans rose) taking Saban (not 'Bama) over the tcu qb (and not tcu, which otherwise resembles a 6-A Tejas high school team and probably wouldn't beat Southlake Carroll in an ordinary season). K-State dominated 'em everywhere but the scoreboard, and if not for the intestinal fortitude of the (my opinion) Heisman heir apparent Dugan, and K-State squandering opportunity after opportunity - well, there you go.

Saban's heart ain't in his pitch, obvious to me and anybody who's a student of his body language and conviction, but he's right nevertheless: 'Bama - worst defense in 25 years under DC Pete Goldfish and an OL that did its worst to Bryce Young in a wheelchair game after game not to mention being under the yoke of Bill O'Brien's circa 1958 playcalling - would still be a two TD favorite over tcu. And probably -7.5 against your tOSUers. May be the most underperforming 'Bama team I've seen in a lifetime and really done nothing to impress, but -

MG

PS jg, found a QB who ain't throwin' apropos your fowlin' photos, wounded ducks, eh? Dabo is a slick one but I kind of admire him for sticking with DJU almost to the bitter end.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Saban's heart ain't in his pitch, obvious to me and anybody who's a student of his body language and conviction, but he's right nevertheless:


Groveling.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

“the tcu qb (and not tcu, which otherwise resembles a 6-A Tejas high school team and probably wouldn't beat Southlake Carroll”
oh my, are you a fan of the Dodge coaching tree?
that was quite a diatribe Mike, even by your standards 😉 as you shamelessly lobby for Alabama to be in the playoff so they can suffer a humiliating loss at the hands of those Dogs or even worse at the hands of a member of the Harbaugh coaching tree.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Who are the 4 best teams in the country right now?

Georgia......yes
Michigan......yes
TCU.......gimme a break, "it shouldnt be held against them that they lost one game in overtime"......yesterday
USC.......we saw it Friday night
TOSU.......got woodshedded/boat raced/b slapped a week ago yesterday
Tennessee.......Heisman candidate qb out for season and got mauled by USC(other)
Kansas State.......won the conference last night but who can they really beat

COMMITTEE CHARTER ......"SELECT THE FOUR BEST TEAMS IN THE COUNTRY RIGHT NOW". (not the most deserving)


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey I'm all for campaigning for your team to get in the playoffs, it's the coach's job really...just let him have his commercial during the SEC championship game not Big Ten . 
Saban was already getting his weekly knob polishing from Gary Danielson to set the mood.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

roseberry said:


> Who are the 4 best teams in the country right now?
> 
> Georgia......yes
> Michigan......yes
> ...


Don't you think the schedule has a little bit to do with how they finished, John? The Buckeyes got whipped for sure, but by the #2 team in the country. Bama beat a terrible Auburn team a week after going toe to toe with perennial juggernaut Austin Peay.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Who are the 4 best teams in the country right now?
> 
> Georgia......yes
> Michigan......yes
> ...


I know an old guy like you don't stay up late enough to watch the PAC-12 
but I think UT might be as deserving as some on your list. Just below MI.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Tim Mc said:


> Don't you think the schedule has a little bit to do with how they finished, John? The Buckeyes got whipped for sure, but by the #2 team in the country. Bama beat a terrible Auburn team a week after going toe to toe with perennial juggernaut Austin Peay.


Northwestern, 
Indiana ,
Maryland.......Powers all!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Northwestern,
> Indiana ,
> Maryland.......Powers all!


Your deflection is a failure. At one time each of these programs
has been ranked in the FBS poll. What happens year to year is
a somewhat different story.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't know what "deflection" is in conversation. 

When I use "deflection" it typically involves the side of someone's head.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> I don't know what "deflection" is in conversation.


If you don't why are you using it again?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Maybe I perform what you refer to as deflection in order to remain polite Marvin.

I have stated my assessments and my opinions. Allow me to restate:

-Alabama lost two games and are undeserving
-Ohio State lost their division by four scores in the last week of the season and cannot possibly be a "4 best now"
-TCU was undefeated, I hoped they would win but a loss immediately before this committee's final meeting should OBVIOUSLY disqualify them and if anything qualify Kansas State

BUT, if I had to choose one of the three to be in a "4 best now" tournament it would be the one who had the injured Heisman winning qb for the last half of the season.

That's it. My opinion.

I was not deflecting my opinion from attention when I compared Ohio State's cupcake schedule to Alabama's. Just a response to the opinion of Tim, a person I respect. However I was surprised to see Marvin citing team's former "poll placements" as justification of their superiority when Marvin constantly cites the ridiculousness of weekly poll results. What's up with that?

Now, so as not to further "deflect" and to dispense with the polite spirit the "deflection" was intended allow me to add that anyone who thinks Utah is deserving of a "4 best now" placement IS the dumbest m(+#&%/((%×÷ in our ongoing conversation. Even though he too is a person I respect.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Maybe this year the old way would work, numbers 1 and 2 play for the Championship in one of the four major bowls. Georgia and Michigan would probably attract a pretty big audience.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> Maybe this year the old way would work, numbers 1 and 2 play for the Championship in one of the four major bowls. Georgia and Michigan would probably attract a pretty big audience.


Or, as long as the rules are being subject to change. Top 12 teams -
5 thru 12 get to playin for the right to challenge !-4. No jawboning. 
SD State is doing it to go to the final where they will play ND State.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> 1) -Alabama lost two games and are undeserving
> -Ohio State lost their division by four scores in the last week of the season and cannot possibly be a "4 best now"
> -TCU was undefeated, I hoped they would win but a loss immediately before this committee's final meeting should OBVIOUSLY disqualify them and if anything qualify Kansas State
> 
> ...


1) Agree
2) AL's was 41st, I don't know about Ohio State. I'm still a Woody Hayes fan. I think the present coach overrated. 
3) It was only a note that: at some point in time someone thought them worthy who follows sports & is not a homer.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Or, as long as the rules are being subject to change. Top 12 teams -
> 5 thru 12 get to playin for the right to challenge !-4. No jawboning.
> SD State is doing it to go to the final where they will play ND State.











College Football Playoff bracket: Here's what a 12-team playoff would look like after final rankings


USC would visit Alabama and Ohio State would host Penn State as two of the first-round matchups if the 12-team format were in place for 2022.




www.sportingnews.com


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> College Football Playoff bracket: Here's what a 12-team playoff would look like after final rankings
> 
> 
> USC would visit Alabama and Ohio State would host Penn State as two of the first-round matchups if the 12-team format were in place for 2022.
> ...


Two of the rules should be:
1) no 1st or 2nd round games against in conference teams.
2) no games against an opponent you played during the regular season.
Top 4 teams are interesting - I wouldn't want to play Utah right now.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> “the tcu qb (and not tcu, which otherwise resembles a 6-A Tejas high school team and probably wouldn't beat Southlake Carroll”
> oh my, are you a fan of the Dodge coaching tree?
> that was quite a diatribe Mike, even by your standards 😉 as you shamelessly lobby for Alabama to be in the playoff so they can suffer a humiliating loss at the hands of those Dogs or even worse at the hands of a member of the Harbaugh coaching tree.


Cannae deny it on the homer front and shilling for 'Bama - if only in importuning a desperate last chance for a Saban-coached team to awaken from "our" long and ongoing abysmal seasonal-affective disorder of defenseless Alabama football. Yet St. Nick sticks with a coordinator (and apparently will again next year, and the next) who can coordinate nothing but his downward-dog scraggly-bearded collie stare and an idiotic 1-4-6 defensive scheme. "Hello, my name is Pete and I'm a 24-carat Golding fraud at coaching CFB defense one week at a time. But wait'll next year, and the next, and Coach says I'm gonna show y'all how it's done even worse."

And yes, I'm a fan of the Dodge family's NFL starting quarterback and Rhodes Scholar-nominee and ace CFB commentator tree, by the name of Greg McElroy. Who, in starting a couple of unmemorable games for the NYJ in the early 2010s, was the first-'Bama QB starter in the NFL in, like, 35 years - and who led the way for the Tidal wave to come which will rise to four starters next year when Bryce Young goes into the league - most ever by one school, just like with NCs numbering 18 - and HOLDING (ryhmes with GOLDING. See? Anything to divert attention to how defenseless 'Bama has become, thanks to Goldfraudster.)

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Cannae deny it on the homer front and shilling for 'Bama - if only in importuning a desperate last chance for a Saban-coached team to awaken from "our" long and ongoing abysmal seasonal-affective disorder of defenseless Alabama football. Yet St. Nick sticks with a coordinator (and apparently will again next year, and the next) who can coordinate nothing but his downward-dog scraggly-bearded collie stare and an idiotic 1-4-6 defensive scheme. "Hello, my name is Pete and I'm a 24-carat Golding fraud at coaching CFB defense one week at a time. But wait'll next year, and the next, and Coach says I'm gonna show y'all how it's done even worse."
> 
> And yes, I'm a fan of the Dodge family's NFL starting quarterback and Rhodes Scholar-nominee and ace CFB commentator tree, by the name of Greg McElroy. Who, in starting a couple of unmemorable games for the NYJ in the early 2010s, was the first-'Bama QB starter in the NFL in, like, 35 years - and who led the way for the Tidal wave to come which will rise to four starters next year when Bryce Young goes into the league - most ever by one school, just like with NCs numbering 18 - and HOLDING (ryhmes with GOLDING. See? Anything to divert attention to how defenseless 'Bama has become, thanks to Goldfraudster.)
> 
> MG


Perhaps to amuse himself Nick is trying a new route to win a National Championship, rather than have a dominant defense he wants to test his coaching skills by attempting to win without a suffocating defense.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

1st it was the cups, now this. Never change, TAMU. Never change.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> 1st it was the cups, now this. Never change, TAMU. Never change.
> 
> View attachment 91511


Wait, cups? - you mean Texas 4&8 had diamond-encrusted personal equipment protectors?

And there's plenty of room to emboss "Came within a play of beating the No. 5 and most overrated team in the country with a QB who came out of the transfer portal before going back into it."

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

"Prime Time" to CO.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Wait, cups? - you mean Texas 4&8 had diamond-encrusted personal equipment protectors?
> 
> And there's plenty of room to emboss "Came within a play of beating the No. 5 and most overrated team in the country with a QB who came out of the transfer portal before going back into it."
> 
> MG


You really don’t know about the cups??









LOOK: Texas A&M trolls LSU with souvenir cups


Texas A&M takes a shot at LSU with new souvenir cups...




247sports.com


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> "Prime Time" to CO.


I don’t understand that move. Cincy and South Florida are much better gigs that you can win @. There was a guy who won The Internet last night in the comment section on Twitter of the video that was posted. I’ll try to find it later.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I don’t understand that move. Cincy and South Florida are much better gigs that you can win @. There was a guy who won The Internet last night in the comment section on Twitter of the video that was posted. I’ll try to find it later.


He scares me from a recruiting standpoint. Already picked up a 5 star receiver for 2025. I would bet he would take a #1 recruit from 2022 with him as well. Colorado used to be a player 30 years ago. Lots of gummies in that state that may persuade some recruits as well.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599567200930922499


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

bjoiner said:


> He scares me from a recruiting standpoint. Already picked up a 5 star receiver for 2025. I would bet he would take a #1 recruit from 2022 with him as well. Colorado used to be a player 30 years ago. Lots of gummies in that state that may persuade some recruits as well.


I just don’t see the fan base doing what it would require. I don’t think Boulder offers a lot for kids these days. Maybe I’m wrong.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I don’t understand that move. Cincy and South Florida are much better gigs that you can win @. There was a guy who won The Internet last night in the comment section on Twitter of the video that was posted. I’ll try to find it later.


Not surprisingly at all, those other two have a recent history of success, how better to improve your position than to take on a moribund program with no local recruiting competition and in a potentially winnable conference. You can be certain that Prime does not consider CO as his last stop on the coaching trail.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I just don’t see the fan base doing what it would require. I don’t think Boulder offers a lot for kids these days. Maybe I’m wrong.


When was the last time you were in Denver?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Not surprisingly at all, those other two have a recent history of success, how better to improve your position than to take on a moribund program with no local recruiting competition and in a potentially winnable conference. You can be certain that Prime does not consider CO as his last stop on the coaching trail.


I agree it’s not his final coaching place if things play out like he wants. I just don’t see him doing better than SC, UCLA, Oregon, & Utah. Again, maybe I’m wrong. It wouldn’t be the 1st time & not likely to be the last.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> When was the last time you were in Denver?


I’m not sure. It’s been awhile.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> When was the last time you were in Denver?


1962 - I worked for American Metal Climax Molybdenum Co. Left my A finger in
the company dispensary the day of the big CO-OK game back when it was an
annual classic. Carroll Hardy from Sturgis, SD was the featured back in their
single wing offense, something Hornung did well for the Packers. They had
another brief moment of under a coach named Mcsomething but the pickings
have been slim mostly during that 60 years, though they have tried.

Boulder is beautiful, I don't know what they have in the way of cutting edge
education but Denver attracts all the young lady's that don't want to marry the
local guy in their little towns across that area. Snow bunnies at Loveland Pass
Ski area, great after ski tavern in Georgetown.

I welcome Prime to the PAC-12, hopefully he can do what Leach does so well.
From the sounds of it his presser was vintage Jim Owens when he took the 
Huskies over & made them a team to be feared.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I’m not sure. It’s been awhile.


Well Boulder has plenty to offer, considerably more than Cincinnati and every bit as much or more than Tampa but I don’t think that is a big factor in what school a HS recruit chooses. Recruiting in FL is probably the most competitive place in the country. Deion will pluck a few kids out of the South and Texas. He will have Arizona and the mountain states to himself, and more than one HS player from CA will succumb to the call of Neon Deion, aka Prime Time


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Do they have NIL money?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599905790483398665


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Do they have NIL money?


Why wouldn’t they?


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I just don’t see the fan base doing what it would require. I don’t think Boulder offers a lot for kids these days. Maybe I’m wrong.


Well in less than a week he has picked up a five star receiver and yesterday pulled the 2022 #1 rated recruit with him to Boulder. Not a bad start. When was the last five star they had playing for them? Last I can tell was 2008.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

bjoiner said:


> Well in less than a week he has picked up a five star receiver and yesterday pulled the 2022 #1 rated recruit with him to Boulder. Not a bad start. When was the last five star they had playing for them? Last I can tell was 2008.


And identified by Sports Illustrated as “Coach Prime” his image just entered the living room of every HS player in the country. Deion is a charismatic guy, it will be fascinating to see how this plays out but from my view a brilliant hire for a long moribund program, no other single hire could have drawn so much national attention.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> And identified by Sports Illustrated as “Coach Prime” his image just entered the living room of every HS player in the country. Deion is a charismatic guy, it will be fascinating to see how this plays out but from my view a brilliant hire for a long moribund program, no other single hire could have drawn so much national attention.


Wait, so you're sayin' the eyes of College Station are upon him - and the $88M man's days are numbered as the countdown begins when you start firing OCs even though you, that 88 large notwithstanding, are the de facto OC your ownself?

Hard to believe the Buffies have been so bad for so long - essentially the entirety of their Pac-12 existence, when they were at least competitive and then some in the old B8G. Although, to answer Bubba's question, Ralphie's always been a 5-star on the hoof, best mascot of all.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Wait, so you're sayin' the eyes of College Station are upon him - and the $88M man's days are numbered as the countdown begins when you start firing OCs even though you, that 88 large notwithstanding, are the de facto OC your ownself?
> 
> Hard to believe the Buffies have been so bad for so long - essentially the entirety of their Pac-12 existence, when they were at least competitive and then some in the old B8G. Although, to answer Bubba's question, Ralphie's always been a 5-star on the hoof, best mascot of all.
> 
> MG


Bryan College Station is a little too buttoned up for Prime but his show might play well in Austin if Sark tanks like his several predecessors have.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

bjoiner said:


> Well in less than a week he has picked up a five star receiver and yesterday pulled the 2022 #1 rated recruit with him to Boulder. Not a bad start. When was the last five star they had playing for them? Last I can tell was 2008.


WR from a 2025 class & the #1 recruit from 2022 was paid for by him. That’s how he got him to MS with him originally. I don’t care if a coach pays for a player with his own money or a business he owns, but let’s not act like the kid wasn’t well paid.


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

Mike Leach has been hospitalized due to medical emergency. It doesn't look good at this point according to reports. I wish the best for him. One of my favorite coaches. Never knew what he will say, but it would be entertaining.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Prayers for Coach Leach


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marv might pick-axe my claim as contrary to the evidence, rose, but I've come to think of the Pirate as one of our'n - rootin' hard for him.

MG


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

Latest report says they have called the family in for coach Leach.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

mjiorle said:


> Latest report says they have called the family in for coach Leach.


Been there. done that. 
At 52 - pills & rehab
at 65 - 6 way bypass - 5 hours on the table - few pills & rehab
At 91 - 2 stents in the bypass tubes - still rehabbing - wish the arthritis would go away. 

If the air thing is not a game changer - Modern medicine is very impressive.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Marv might pick-axe my claim as contrary to the evidence, rose, but I've come to think of the Pirate as one of our'n - rootin' hard for him.
> 
> MG


Apparently God felt the PAC-12 should share the wealth. God works in strange ways. 
& Heaven is not in Tuscaloosa, AL.

Can you imagine watching Leach & Prime"s pressers if both were in the PAC-12. 
Win or Lose - we would be the entertainment capital of college FB.


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

Rest in Peace Coach Leach. You will be missed.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

That sucks big time. Talk about a void. Sheesh.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

mjiorle said:


> Rest in Peace Coach Leach. You will be missed.





Jacob Hawkes said:


> That sucks big time. Talk about a void. Sheesh.


Seen a lot of bad'uns and a good'un or two come through StarkVegas over my seven decades - The Pirate was a nonpareil from the moment he dropped anchor in Oktibbeha County.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Sad indeed.


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

If anyone on here wants to do a bowl game pick ‘em I created a group on Capital One Bowlmania the group is Dogs and Football pw:Retriever or use this link (just for fun and bragging rights) 









Join Dogs and Football


You've been invited to join Dogs and Football and play ESPN's Capital One Bowl Mania 2022



fantasy.espn.com


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Seen a lot of bad'uns and a good'un or two come through StarkVegas over my seven decades - The Pirate was a nonpareil from the moment he dropped anchor in Oktibbeha County.
> 
> MG


He left his mark - the Air Raid - It will be around long after who started it 
is long forgotten.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> He left his mark - the Air Raid - It will be around long after who started it
> is long forgotten.


I donno. I really liked listening to him just talk about all sorts of things. This is a jewel.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

Mike Leach was one of a kind. his press conferences Were Never full of typical Coach speak and frequently caught somebody off guard
The pirate will be missed.
Prayers to his family and those who knew and loved him


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I donno. I really liked listening to him just talk about all sorts of things. This is a jewel.


The best ever was his post TTU Baylor f-bomb rant which is no longer on YouTube and I cannot find it anywhere.


----------



## taeicher (Jun 25, 2017)

EdA said:


> The best ever was his post TTU Baylor f-bomb rant which is no longer on YouTube and I cannot find it anywhere.


It is age restricted so can't post direct link. If you search on Google is how I got to it...


----------



## taeicher (Jun 25, 2017)

Good luck


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

taeicher said:


>


I tried that but get a message this video is no longer available


----------



## taeicher (Jun 25, 2017)

Try this, scroll down and there will be a link..




__





mike leach ttu baylor interview - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## taeicher (Jun 25, 2017)

Can You Bypass YouTube Age Restriction?
 

You must have seen several videos that do not play and instead show a black screen that says “Sorry this content is age restricted.” Age Restricted videos are




www.technewstoday.com


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Just before, or maybe just after, 4pm cst a gentleman called the Finebaum Show. He had been the team bus driver at WSU. The story of their relationship gave tremendous insight into the kind of man Coach Leach is.

The show has been an incredible tribute today. If someone who knows how could post that conversation from the podcast I know all here would enjoy it.


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

You still have time to make your bowl game picks. See post #764 for the group and password. Would a prize get more interest?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

My picks are in.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

The call I mentioned is at the 35:49 point.









The Paul Finebaum Show - Hour 2: John Cohen, Auburn AD | ESPN


Auburn Director of Athletics John Cohen visits with Paul to discuss the life and career of Mike Leach. Plus ESPN's Matt Barrie stops by to share his thoughts on the passing of Mike Leach. Plus we take your phone calls and hear from the listeners as they remember Coach Leach.




www.espn.com


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

For those who believe teams should have to earn their way into a championship: 

SDSU Jackrabbits vs NDSU Bison for the Championship.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> For those who believe teams should have to earn their way into a championship:
> 
> SDSU Jackrabbits vs NDSU Bison for the Championship.


Who you got in the large print, Marv? As we gump homers generally refer to NoDak State as 'BAMA LITE with their FCS domination and since there's no actual 'Bama "earning their way into a championship" this year, I'll go with the Jacks.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Who you got in the large print, Marv? As we gump homers generally refer to NoDak State as 'BAMA LITE with their FCS domination and since there's no actual 'Bama "earning their way into a championship" this year, I'll go with the Jacks.
> 
> MG


It would be nice to spread the wealth but I believe the young men
all win by coming away with something they can use in life & I 
appreciate the fact that they earned their way to this game.
Go Blue & Gold.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Any of you know much about Nick Evers?
Portal QB from OK to WI.


Stan b


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

road kill said:


> Any of you know much about Nick Evers?
> Portal QB from OK to WI.
> 
> 
> Stan b


4 Star QB from the DFW area, don’t know if he was a Venables or Riley recruit but he obviously thought his prospects of playing time at OU were not very good








Nick Evers - Oklahoma Sooners - QB


Nick Evers is a QB from Flower Mound in Flower Mound, TX.




www.on3.com


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

EdA said:


> 4 Star QB from the DFW area, don’t know if he was a Venables or Riley recruit but he obviously thought his prospects of playing time at OU were not very good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WI doesn't get 4 star QBs very often.

WI hired Fickell from Cincinnati, Longo OC from NC.

We are looking at some change here.
All indictions are he will get opportunities to throw next season.

Could be interesting.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jg - your 1st round choice QB is looking up to his potential today, win or lose.
Nice Win.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, rose, what can we say, but St. Nick - rhymes with Santa - and all them 5-star presents he stuffed in the Crimson Tide sleigh. Some saying he's gone and got 12 of the top 30 players in the country, which is a pretty good geriatric grab.

On another 'Bama-related note, even with Mac Jones struggling to comprehend the Patriots' alleged offense, you got three starting QBs in the league now - ending a dry spell since the last alumnus starter QB Richard Todd with NYJ 40 years ago. But stick with me - that ain't the point. Could've been four 'Bama QBs had Brock Purdy (!) rolled with the Tide instead of going with Iowa State instead. And Gardner Minshew, the Minstache Man, would've been five had he not decided turned down Saban's offer as a preferred walk-on (non-scholarship) after starting two years at East Carolina and gone with another Pirate and eventually finish 5th in the Heisman Trophy after a great year at Washington State. And that's part of the point, which is he (Minshew) now backs up Jalen Hurts with the Iggles, who play Dr. EdA's 'Boys tomorrow in the Big D. Jalen is a scratch with a sprained shoulder and they've known it all week, so Minshew will take over. But first he left the team for a couple days and went home to Mississippi for an occasion he and lots of other eminent CFB folks wouldn't have missed.

Think Marv'll like this and not be the only one - and sorry, EdA, methinks Minstache'll beat ol' pal Skunky Mike McCarthy, what with him continuing, you know, to call himself "a highly successful head coach" by turning another NFL franchise into December bridesmaids


Mike Leach funeral service: Pirates, Gardner Minshew f-bomb, dodgeball
Speakers at remembrance for Mississippi State's Mike Leach told the stories we've come to expect of college football's most eccentric man.
www.clarionledger.com

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Before anointing Minschew and Purdy starting NFL QB status reality says that the mustachioed one has been a career backup thus far and Purdy was the last player taken in the draft for a reason. Neither would have advanced their resume by sitting on the bench at Alabama behind Hurts, Tua, Jones, and Bryce Young. That being said sending three young legitimate starting QBs to the NFL is impressive.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> Before anointing Minschew and Purdy starting NFL QB status reality says that the mustachioed one has been a career backup thus far and Purdy was the last player taken in the draft for a reason. Neither would have advanced their resume by sitting on the bench at Alabama behind Hurts, Tua, Jones, and Bryce Young. That being said sending three young legitimate starting QBs to the NFL is impressive.


Being a career NFL backup is a fairly good gig compared to being a HS coach at some obscure 
HS, even in TX where the pay is fairly good. Which is what he would have been had he stood on
the sideline for Saban. Not being a connoisseur of NFL QB's from AL the last one I thought was 
a real QB was one with the 1st name of Ken AKA, :the "Snake". QB's that run a lot in the NFL 
have a tendency to spend a lot of time on the injured list.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Being a career NFL backup is a fairly good gig compared to being a HS coach at some obscure
> HS, even in TX where the pay is fairly good. Which is what he would have been had he stood on
> the sideline for Saban. Not being a connoisseur of NFL QB's from AL the last one I thought was
> a real QB was one with the 1st name of Ken AKA, :the "Snake". QB's that run a lot in the NFL
> have a tendency to spend a lot of time on the injured list.


Being a career backup is a great gig and it was not meant to diminish his value just to point out that as of this juncture he has not displayed starting QB ability or has not been allowed to. Maybe that chance will come next season in NY where it appears Zach Wilson is a bust. QBs who are mobile is today’s NFL and yes they are definitely more prone to injury including Josh Allen who Might be the best QB in the NFL today.
Career stats


YearTeamCMP%YDSTDINTRating2022Bills63.73,857301197.32021Bills63.34,407361592.22020Bills69.24,5443710107.22019Bills58.83,08920985.32018Bills52.82,074101267.9Career62.617,9711335792.3


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA (and Marv), Gardner Minshew became a rookie starting QB with Jax Jags in 2019, winning the job as a 6th-round draft choice from Wazzu, and then started all of the 2020 season until Jax took jg's boy Goldilocks with the No. 1 pick. He was coming to 'Bama (at one time) essentially to become a coach through Saban's "Processing" tutelage. The Pirate swooped in and with the Air Raid turned him into a viable (I didn't say spectacular) NFL QB - one who can win when called upon as a starter, and who knows his role when he's not. If Brock Purdy had come to 'Bama and bided his time like Mac Jones did for four years, it might've been he, and not Mac, who was a first-round pick instead of Mr. Irrelevant. It was obvious the kid could play - and compute his progressions and timing patterns - the first time I saw on the field in Ames.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> Josh Allen who Might be the best QB in the NFL today.
> Career stats
> 
> 
> YearTeamCMP%YDSTDINTRating2022Bills63.73,857301197.32021Bills63.34,407361592.22020Bills69.24,5443710107.22019Bills58.83,08920985.32018Bills52.82,074101267.9Career62.617,9711335792.3


Every time I watch him play I think of golden boy, John Elway, who 
as GM of the Denver Broncos chose to pass on his potential. But I 
think Mahomes is the standard all NFL QB's are judged by.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Every time I watch him play I think of golden boy, John Elway, who
> as GM of the Denver Broncos chose to pass on his potential. But I
> think Mahomes is the standard all NFL QB's are judged by.


No argument from me about Mahomes but as a fan of him and the Chiefs I don’t want to let my judgement be clouded. Mahomes is a magician and improvises like no one at that position ever has or probably ever will. Both were drafted after several other QBs, Mahomes because of the baseball potential and Allen because of his late maturity and level of competition, what a lucky break for Buffalo.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> what a lucky break for Buffalo.


I think the lucky break for Buffalo came when they didn't get their 1st choice as coach 🙂. 
Some programs & coaches are young QB killers.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Being a career NFL backup is a fairly good gig compared to being a HS coach at some obscure
> HS, even in TX where the pay is fairly good. Which is what he would have been had he stood on
> the sideline for Saban. Not being a connoisseur of NFL QB's from AL the last one I thought was
> a real QB was one with the 1st name of Ken AKA, :the "Snake". QB's that run a lot in the NFL
> have a tendency to spend a lot of time on the injured list.


If you liked Stabler you should like Tua, similar games, both lefties, elusive in the pocket with only slightly above average arms.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> If you liked Stabler you should like Tua, similar games, both lefties, elusive in the pocket with only slightly above average arms.


At the time I knew less than I do today, so when you start talking of skills bygone
you're corresponding with someone who has nothing to offer in return. I liked Ken's 
attitude toward things in general. 

Best potential winners in the NFL today - Mahomes, Allen, Burrow, Herbert, Lawrence. 
Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Who is the best QB ever from Alabama?

A 17th round pick.
A true leader of men!
Wore #15.
5 World Championships.
2 SB wins.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

road kill said:


> Who is the best QB ever from Alabama?
> 
> A 17th round pick.
> A true leader of men!


My first football hero Bart Starr


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

#15, all that and super nice man to boot!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

road kill said:


> Who is the best QB ever from Alabama?
> 
> A 17th round pick.
> A true leader of men!
> ...


The answer is Tua or Bryce. No QBs before have managed to get my attention and even have me become a fan like those 2 young men. Far more talented than anything that “university” has produced @ QB.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Bart Starr


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Stan, there for a second or so, I thought you were about to throw the name Scott Hunter out there on behalf of Phil Bengston🧬

Most talented: JW Namath (pre-knees)

Craftiest (and best No. 1 draft choice - of the NY Mets): The Snake

Top QB aesthete (not athlete, aesthete): Tua

Immortal: No. 15 and namesake behind my old boyhood burger joint, Bart Starr’s Huddle (remember it, rose?)

Also met up with Mr. Starr after his last game, when he took off his cleats for the final time - 1974 - after he led ‘Bama to victory over Allbarn at Legion Field. Yes, the date and place and team affiliation is correct - I was just thinking about that game a few minutes ago when a spot for this year’s Pro Bowl came on during the Packers-Dolphins game. Like what Bart Starr was playing the night I caught up to him, my idol, in the locker room, the Pro Bowl is to be a flag football game for the first time this year. Bart Starr, being as All Pro off the field as he was on it, was playing a game of flag not to raise his profile in ‘Vegas, but to raise money for charity.



road kill said:


> Who is the best QB ever from Alabama?
> 
> A 17th round pick.
> A true leader of men!
> ...


MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG, nobody has given me these since 2010! I got two boxes in my stocking if you want one PM address.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

And before any fool gets on here and asks, yes, they are from the Pete Golding collection of Bama merchandise.

Very soft, can't run down a drip and won't stop a runny nose!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> And before any fool gets on here and asks, yes, they are from the Pete Golding collection of Bama merchandise.
> 
> Very soft, can't run down a drip and won't stop a runny nose!


rose, doggone nice gesture - although at mention of Gol*ing's name, I was thinking the box might contain some I.W. Harper NIL merchandise. You know, not top-shelf squeezins by any means, but certainly satisfactory to deploy for the field sobriety test blame game on any number of *WI's that Saban's illustrious *efensive coor*inator might incur, given his $1.9M salary. Next one probably gets him more than a timeout for *efensive *riving school. Do I hear a show cause *ismissal in the offing?

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Logically speaking.......

IF......I served on the College Football Playoff committee

THEN......I would never admit during my attendance at the playoff games later today and tonight that I knew the outcome or that I EVER considered a team that just now lost to Kansas State to be worthy of a playoff appearance.¹

You know they are praying TCU wins or makes a good showing........good thing for this committee TCU is playing a B10 team.




¹Note to Committee: Read roseberry's posts of deflection next year so as not to look like dumbasses.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

A pick 6 is a nice start for the little underdog Horned Frogs (actually a Texas Horned lizard). Don’t tell them they are underdogs or that they are inferior to the BIG 10, that’s motivation for them.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, never forget - he’s Hairball and Capt. Camp Sleepover and you know not a whole lot of coaching acumen in between.

Thought Saban might ring up 70 on K-State to show the committee the error of their ways but he had to balance that against the questioning of his saintly gumption in continuing to employ Gol*ing - who apparently has “earned” the name Frodo for his ground-giving and 2nd level pass uncoverage genius. Not to mention looking like a homeless Middle Earther wherever he goes.

Anyhow, Meesh and Hairball gonna take a predictable fall—

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Big 10 friendly officiating crew


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Mushigan. The vaunted Polenta and Blue defense. They actually may offer Gol*ing a new home, rose. Let us pray.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Mushigan. The vaunted Polenta and Blue defense. They actually may offer Gol*ing a new home, rose. Let us pray.
> 
> MG


Isn’t Hairbo headed to the NFL?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> Big 10 friendly officiating crew


Uhhhhhh not after #2 got his head in the game.......


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

AAAND the fix is in!!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

16 team playoff - No byes - Proven yesterday that the CFP committee cannot pick the best teams
by the Leap Frogs & the Buckeye's. The vaunted SEC got a gift last night.

The vaunted SEC's record in bowl games this year?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> 16 team playoff - No byes - Proven yesterday that the CFP committee cannot pick the best teams
> by the Leap Frogs & the Buckeye's. The vaunted SEC got a gift last night.
> 
> The vaunted SEC's record in bowl games this year?


Alabama, Tennessee, and Georgia seem to have done well


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> Alabama, Tennessee, and Georgia seem to have done well


No argument there - but less than 20% of the conference - 
Strength is not measured by a couple of teams or a few top 
players.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> No argument there - but less than 20% of the conference -
> Strength is not measured by a couple of teams or a few top
> players.


Perhaps analyzing who those teams are/were and who they played might be revealing. If your premise is the American Conference, MAC, ACC, PAC 12, Big 10, are more competitive because of their bowl records you are incorrect.

CONFERENCE (BOWL TEAMS)RECORDWINNING PERCENTAGEAMERICAN (7)3-3.500ACC (9)5-4.556BIG 12 (8)2-6.333BIG TEN (9)4-2.667C-USA (6)3-3.500INDEPENDENTS (5)3-2.600MAC (6)4-2.667MOUNTAIN WEST (7)3-4.429PAC-12 (7)3-2.600SEC (11)4-5.440SUN BELT (7)3-4.429


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> Perhaps analyzing who those teams are/were and who they played might be revealing.
> If your premise is the American Conference, MAC, ACC, PAC 12, Big 10, are more
> competitive because of their bowl records you are incorrect.


You will not get an argument from me on your facts. What I am saying is: 
the conferences you quoted seem to show a surprising ability to compete 
when going head2head with each other. Nor will I talk about a certain team 
in TX that enjoys stellar recruiting results that do not translate into anything.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Nor will I talk about a certain team
> in TX that enjoys stellar recruiting results that do not translate into anything.


Our two largest state universities share that honor while little private university TCU, enrollment 12,000, plays for a National Championship😳.
My mother graduated from TCU in 1930 as did her 4 of her 6 siblings all female. I was born and raised in Fort Worth so despite my higher education elsewhere I have always held a special affection for the Horned Frogs.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> Our two largest state universities share that honor while little private university TCU, enrollment 12,000, plays for a National Championship😳.
> My mother graduated from TCU in 1930 as did her 4 of her 6 siblings all female. I was born and raised in Fort Worth so despite my higher education elsewhere I have always held a special affection for the Horned Frogs.


When in the service I was offered a BB scholarship to Baylor along with a couple of other D-1 schools. 
That was back in the time when the game was horizontal rather than vertical. By the time got discharged 
my only interest was getting on in life with a good profession that did not require multiple years of education.
But I still followed the SWC until all the Christian schools cheated their way out of existence.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I’m looking forward to finally watching a full game this bowl season. I have actually watched very little so far. Besides what was on in an airport, I’m not sure I watched anything before Saturday. That said, let’s see if LSU can’t start out the year with its 10th win of the season.


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

Unfortunately, bowl games no longer are a good measure of strength of team or conference. Between coaching changes, players opting out, and the transfer portal. Bowl games are good for entertainment, but a way to judge strength of anything, not so much.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I wish I could argue with what you said, but you’re absolutely right.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

The "vaunted Pac12", this year's Heisman winner and young dynamic coach of the Trojans just got a gift.........from "vaunted Tulane".

Meanwhile the SEC won 2 bowl games with one remaining........is it lookin better Marvin?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tulane? Really😳 The mighty Trojans fall to that perennial football power Tulane. The Green Wave overwhelms the Men from Troy!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> The "vaunted Pac12", this year's Heisman winner and young dynamic coach of the Trojans just got a gift.........from "vaunted Tulane".
> 
> Meanwhile the SEC won 2 bowl games with one remaining........is it lookin better Marvin?


Perhaps the Pac 10 or 12 can regain a measure of respectability if Utah can take down Crackerd’s favorite coach James Franklin and Chris A’s Nittany Lions


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> Perhaps the Pac 10 or 12 can regain a measure of respectability if Utah can take down Crackerd’s favorite coach James Franklin and Chris A’s Nittany Lions


That boy do love him some James Franklin!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

1st of all, I hope Deion Burks is okay. Sucks seeing any injury, let alone seeing a young man carted off like that.

2: BK woke up feeling the cheesiest.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Tulane? Really😳 The mighty Trojans fall to that perennial football power Tulane. The Green Wave overwhelms the Men from Troy!


Never know but by Marv’s measure they may need to get revaunted back into the SEC, which they dropped out of as “the Greenies” in ‘66. And essentially cost the Crimson Tide a national championship by forcing ‘Bama to fill out their schedule with an opening game against a lesser opponent, Louisiana Tech.

For those keeping scORE at home, Tulane’s last game as a member of the SEC was a 62-0 loss to LSU to end the ‘65 season - almost the same rout that the ‘Who laid on unvaunted B1G member Purdue today in some runner-up bowl or other.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I know this is about CFB, but there’s no way that this can not be mentioned. I’ve never seen anything like this. So if you don’t mind, a prayer for this young man would be appreciated. 









Bills' Hamlin in critical condition as MNF postponed


Bills safety Damar Hamlin collapsed on the field, was administered CPR and later exited in an ambulance Monday night. He's in critical condition at a local hospital, per the NFL, which postponed the game between Buffalo and host Cincinnati.




www.espn.com


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> The "vaunted Pac12", this year's Heisman winner and young dynamic coach of the Trojans just got a gift.........from "vaunted Tulane".
> 
> Meanwhile the SEC won 2 bowl games with one remaining........is it lookin better Marvin?





crackerd said:


> Never know but by Marv’s measure they may need to get revaunted back into the SEC, which they dropped out of as “the Greenies” in ‘66. And essentially cost the Crimson Tide a national championship by forcing ‘Bama to fill out their schedule with an opening game against a lesser opponent, Louisiana Tech.
> 
> For those keeping scORE at home, Tulane’s last game as a member of the SEC was a 62-0 loss to LSU to end the ‘65 season - almost the same rout that the ‘Who laid on unvaunted B1G member Purdue today in some runner-up bowl or other.
> 
> MG


😀 You folks sound like that little curly headed girl??? defending the big guy's policies. 
Meanwhile the top CA programs are going to subject themselves to 5 hour plane rides 
for a weekend game. Every thing is right about college Amateur sports.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I know this is about CFB, but there’s no way that this can not be mentioned. I’ve never seen anything like this. So if you don’t mind, a prayer for this young man would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A shocking event that laid a pall over the game and perhaps the ones to follow. I do not recall what the reaction to the Darryl Stingley injury was but in 1978 there was much less coverage of the NFL and it was a preseason game.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darryl_Stingley


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> 😀 You folks sound like that little curly headed girl??? defending the big guy's policies.
> Meanwhile the top CA programs are going to subject themselves to 5 hour plane rides
> for a weekend game. Every thing is right about college Amateur sports.


And bring at least two fans apiece per B1G road trip.

"Defending the big guy's policies" would be, what, exactly, Marv - going to Saturday Mass before every 'Bama home game?

But it's true, we "just too full of Alabama" as an old Crimson Tide tackler known to rose and me once said. Maybe Dr. EdA remembers this from his Tejas boyhood -



The Athletic said:


> Tulane’s 87-yard touchdown was the longest play from scrimmage in the Cotton Bowl since 1960 when Syracuse’s Ernie Davis also caught an 87-yard touchdown pass. The only longer play from scrimmage in the Cotton Bowl came in 1954 when Rice’s Dicky Maegle scored on a 95-yard rush.
> 
> Maegle didn’t actually score, but was awarded the TD because Alabama’s Tommy Lewis came off the bench and tackled him.


In any event or misadventure, Tulane's win tickles me no end. Personally I wish they were still in the SEC and competitive so the 'Who would have a geographic rival. At the very least the Big 12 with 13 teams next year should've reached out - and may still.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> And bring at least two fans apiece per B1G road trip.
> 
> "Defending the big guy's policies" would be, what, exactly, Marv - going to Saturday Mass before every 'Bama home game?
> 
> ...


It's what makes college sports, college sports.
Enjoy your fandom. 🙂


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> A shocking event that laid a pall over the game and perhaps the ones to follow. I do not recall what the reaction to the Darryl Stingley injury was but in 1978 there was much less coverage of the NFL and it was a preseason game.
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darryl_Stingley


Yes sir it was. According to what I read this morning, the young man had a heart attack last night. 

That’s terrible to read about. 3 years before I was born, I am certain the equipment was not extremely beneficial. 

I am familiar with the, “Chucky” Mullins injury.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

If you are not watching the FCS championship game, you should be.
Where s Toyota Stadium in Frisco? New or old? Seems to be a nice 
crowd, how big is the stadium?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> If you are not watching the FCS championship game, you should be.
> Where s Toyota Stadium in Frisco? New or old? Seems to be a nice
> crowd, how big is the stadium?


18,000 seat soccer stadium less than 10 years old, it appears SD ST has ended ND ST dominance








Toyota Stadium






maps.apple.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> If you are not watching the FCS championship game, you should be.
> Where s Toyota Stadium in Frisco? New or old? Seems to be a nice
> crowd, how big is the stadium?


Marv, better get this in on your behalf before EdA comes along and asks if you fell off the rutabaga truck: “Frisco” is the former Frisco City, now simply Frisco Tejas.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Marv, better get this in on your behalf before EdA comes along and asks if you fell off the rutabaga truck: “Frisco” is the former Frisco City, now simply Frisco Tejas.
> 
> MG


Never was Frisco City, when I moved to Denton County in 1974 Frisco TX was a flashing red light on Preston Road, a rural farming community with a Ford dealership, a Dairy Queen, and the high school mascot name was the abbreviated name for raccoons (since changed for obvious reasons). Frisco now has 7 or 8 high schools and 200,000 people.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> View attachment 91810


I had no idea that you were that old😉
”it was later changed”? How much later, it’s been Frisco for 100 years


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Ain’t quite that old yet but got “connections” - who just happened to have moved from one Frisco City to another.

Plus, couple Brit expat buddies in the petrol bidness who wanted to get a Frisco City FC going when the stadium was new. You may recall DFW was a hotbed (relatively speaking) of ‘Merican futbol back in the _moment_ of Kyle Rote Jr. and the Dallas Whatever of the NASL in the 70s.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats to the Jackrabbits. 
An honor new to them.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

One would assume Georgia dominates tonight.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I watched a bit of the game yesterday and plan to see the game tonight. I have yet to get invested in an entire season of football. 

The underdogs seem to be tugging for my support though the dawgs winning would further the SEC bowl record in Marvin's tally?

Go dogs.....I mean dawgs.....no dogs.......but the dawgs.......indecision and malaise are odd for me. I'm calling "The Hurt" and Flutie today!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> One would assume Georgia dominates tonight.


Sadly for my mother’s alma mater and my hometown university I think you’re correct but one can always hope that Cinderella finds Prince Charming.
GO FROGS!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Sadly for my mother’s alma mater and my hometown university I think you’re correct but one can always hope that Cinderella finds Prince Charming.
> GO FROGS!


I saw a billboard change to, “Go Frogs!!” this morning on the way to work. I can’t imagine a more unnecessary “flex” than that one.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Watching College Game Day and wondering why at 71 Nick Saban doesn’t have a single gray hair, how about it Rose, Crackerd? Only his hairdresser knows for sure? 😉


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Those oatmeal creme pies.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Just for men!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Those oatmeal creme pies.


The internet reports Redkin which he apparently has been tinting his hair with since he started to gray in his 40s. Surprised that a man so accomplished would have such a frail ego that he feels the need to appear younger than he is.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree Doc!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> I agree Doc!


It is amusing to see the contrast, Kirby dressed in a suit and tie kinda looks like a messy dorm room….😉


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

And that Kirby visor pulled down tight looks dorky too!

But did anyone see that getup Brian daybol wore coaching the giants yesterday? I'm humiliated to speak his name


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> And that Kirby visor pulled down tight looks dorky too!
> 
> But did anyone see that getup Brian daybol wore coaching the giants yesterday? I'm humiliated to speak his name


Fat guys like Daboll have to wear what’s available in 4XL


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> The internet reports Redkin which he apparently has been tinting his hair with since he started to gray in his 40s. Surprised that a man so accomplished would have such a frail ego that he feels the need to appear younger than he is.


I mean, it’s a different world. I don’t have any issues with it. To each his own.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

roseberry said:


> And that Kirby visor pulled down tight looks dorky too!
> 
> But did anyone see that getup Brian daybol wore coaching the giants yesterday? I'm humiliated to speak his name


He can look however he wants with what he has done at UGA. GO YOU HARRY DAMN DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Can’t wait to see Shaq eat a horned frog


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I mean, it’s a different world. I don’t have any issues with it. To each his own.


The world isn’t that different, vanity has existed since humans evolved. I have no problem with him dyeing his hair just surprised that he feels the need.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

HUGE congrats to the Georgia Bulldog dynasty! Massive win!



Playoff committee admission test¹.....

Ass = ( ! )
Hole in the ground = 0



¹obviously would not have mattered who they picked and I went to sleep at 17-7


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> The world isn’t that different, vanity has existed since humans evolved. I have no problem with him dyeing his hair just surprised that he feels the need.


I mean it’s a different world in the coaching profession. A HS kid sees white hairs and he starts thinking about his future. Just something to think about. Not saying I’m right.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I think it was beyond obvious that Lee Corso can’t do a segment without Kirk helping him out. Lee is partially responsible for helping CFB become as popular as it is. What he managed to accomplish is remarkable. He should be remembered for how he changed Saturday mornings in the fall. That said, someone @ ESPN must be the adult & stop letting him fall on his face. I’m sure he still wants to work and do the gig, but he isn’t able to anymore. It’s not okay to run him out there in his condition. Do it with grace, but please stop doing the man such a disservice.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I think it was beyond obvious that Lee Corso can’t do a segment without Kirk helping him out. Lee is partially responsible for helping CFB become as popular as it is. What he managed to accomplish is remarkable. He should be remembered for how he changed Saturday mornings in the fall. That said, someone @ ESPN must be the adult & stop letting him fall on his face. I’m sure he still wants to work and do the gig, but he isn’t able to anymore. It’s not okay to run him out there in his condition. Do it with grace, but please stop doing the man such a disservice.


What did I miss?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I never watch college game day. I missed it too Doc.


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

Congrats to Jacob for winning the RTF college bowl game pick em!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

mjiorle said:


> Congrats to Jacob for winning the RTF college bowl game pick em!!


Jacob's always a winner!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

The SEC finished 3rd in bowl game winning percentage(.583) and first in games won(7).

Statistically speaking it would seem to be a disadvantage in both of these measures to have the most teams of all conferences participating because the probability is much greater of the SEC team with the 11th best conference record playing another conference's 4th to 9th best record.

But that's just logic and inference from statistical data?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Nick Saban Voted Alabama No. 2 in Coaches Poll Ahead of CFP Teams - Sports Illustrated


The Crimson Tide coach felt that his program was better than this year’s runner-up to college football’s champion.




www.si.com


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

roseberry said:


> Nick Saban Voted Alabama No. 2 in Coaches Poll Ahead of CFP Teams - Sports Illustrated
> 
> 
> The Crimson Tide coach felt that his program was better than this year’s runner-up to college football’s champion.
> ...


I would agree they are better than TCU.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> What did I miss?


It was sad. Just, sad. He’s been pretty bad this year, but I assumed he could make the segment without major issues. I tried looking it up on YouTube but I only found the pick.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

mjiorle said:


> Congrats to Jacob for winning the RTF college bowl game pick em!!


1 of 1 will help you!! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> Nick Saban Voted Alabama No. 2 in Coaches Poll Ahead of CFP Teams - Sports Illustrated
> 
> 
> The Crimson Tide coach felt that his program was better than this year’s runner-up to college football’s champion.
> ...


I don’t have any issue with this line of thinking.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I don’t have any issue with this line of thinking.


Me nether, if the Coaches Poll had rules that you couldn’t vote for your own team that would be different but his vote is legitimate and understandable and if he didn’t what message would that send to his players.


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> 1 of 1 will help you!! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


Hey.... I was in it too.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Me nether, if the Coaches Poll had rules that you couldn’t vote for your own team that would be different but his vote is legitimate and understandable and if he didn’t what message would that send to his layers.


Agreed.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

mjiorle said:


> Hey.... I was in it too.


That was me being self deprecating. Nothing more. If you can’t laugh @ yourself, then I think you take yourself far too serious.


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, we weren't much on the winning percentage. hahaha Some of the mathematicians on here would have a field day with us.

My wife, son and I also do a pick em every year. I came in last, and my son didn't watch a single CFB game all year!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Agreed.


I am reasonably certain he is not the only coach to vote for his own team


----------



## Gregg0211 (Feb 11, 2015)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I don’t have any issue with this line of thinking.


I am a HUGE Bama fan, but we are NOT the second best team in the country. As much as it tears my ass up, OSU is the second best team. Bama might be 3-4, but thats even a stretch. UT had a damn nice bowl showing without Hooker and they did win head to head. Roll Tide, we will be back, Thanks David Pollack!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Gregg0211 said:


> I am a HUGE Bama fan, but we are NOT the second best team in the country. As much as it tears my ass up, OSU is the second best team. Bama might be 3-4, but thats even a stretch. UT had a damn nice bowl showing without Hooker and they did win head to head. Roll Tide, we will be back, Thanks David Pollack!


I’m not going to fall into recency bias. I can’t act like I didn’t see Michigan walk the dog on The Overrated State University in The Shoe. That’s the 2nd best team I watched all year, minus UT before the Georgia game. That said, I have no issues with St. Nick ranking his team where he did. He thinks he had them tuned in @ the end of the season. To each their own. Curious to see who he trots out there @ QB next season.


----------

